# [IC] The Trouble at Durbenford



## michael_noah (Jan 9, 2007)

Your adventuring party has recently arrived in the town of Durbenford, a major center of business in the northern kingdom Valencia.  Located on the banks of Rynas' Tears, just south of the Kal'lugus Mountains, the city subsists not only on its profitable lumber and fishing industries, but frequent visits from merchants and farmers from the surrounding villages.





Having traveled for some time in the frontier west of Durbenford, you have come to this hub of activity for well needed rest, supplies, and the chance for more adventure.  The town is clean, light, and cheerful at first glance.  It is protected by 10' walls, but there are no patrols, for the surrounding area is free for the most part of any dangerous activities, and the open gates and easy going guards give away the confidence the town has in its safety.

You estimate the population at 7-10 thousand, well mixed in racial population at first glance.  The people are readily seen walking the streets, stopping to let the occasional guard patrol pass.  As you walk the main road toward the center of town you find a marketplace bustling with activity.  





Vendors shout with loud voices, offering rabbit, dove, squirrel, and the occasional shocker lizard at reasonable prices, promising unique and exotic tastes. Local craftsmen have erected temporary booths to advertise their wares. Such goods range from pewter tankards and cutlery, to the finest steel shortsword ever made by dwarven hands. More prominent than either food vendors or local eateries and craftsmen are the merchants who have stopped here to sell items. The visible wares include relics, ancient suits of armor, herbal simples, and cure-alls.

As seen from your short walk through town, the city is divided by short walls into four sections surrounding the market square.  To the northwest, there are many large and architecturally impressive homes composed mostly of stone. These buildings feature turrets and short towers, and all are hedged in by walls.  Beyond these grand houses is visible a castle, the black cypress of Lord Marcus Durben flying on its walls.

To the northeast is a large residential area.  The homes here are much less grand than those of the presumably noble class to the west.  Here the structures are more likely of wood than stone, and chimneys rather than turrets bristle the sky.  To the southwest is a quarter comprised of merchant shops, factories, smaller markets, and workshops.  The southeast quarter of the city holds a mess of cobbled together homes of wattle and daub.  People seen over the wall are dressed in rags and rush about more hurriedly than the cheerful folk in the square.

The most obvious common thread of the various quarters of the city is the ever present green mass of a strange vine, growing in any available nook and cranny.  Zagnak recognizes it as a plant known only as “rat weed”, name so for its pest-like nature and ability to survive under harsh circumstances.  It’s well known to the party druid that there is little danger in the plant, but that it can be quite an effort to fight its assault on all available soil.  This is evident in that, while the vine is present everywhere in the city, the nobles have gone to great effort to curb its advance, for the greenery in the northwest appears to be more manicured than malevolent.

It is here, nestled at the foot of the fabled Kal’lugus mountains and along the banks of Rynas’ tears that a mismatched band of veteran warriors, mages, army captains, and a loner hermit begins the adventure that has been awaiting them their whole lives…


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 9, 2007)

As the group enters the town, Konstantine's eyes survey the area.

_Rather small.  But still lively.  Stories and songs are surely to be found.  But whence to begin the search...._

"I daresay, my good friends, that the first order of business must surely be to find a proper inn," the bard says in the light and lively tone his companions have come to expect.  "From there I can both entertain the locals and begin my good work.  Unless any of you have better plans..."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 9, 2007)

_This will do for a quick stop..._

"I imagine that an inn will be found in any section, but the folk to the southeast might need your skills the most.  The northwest is more likely to pay well though.

Jasper starts to look around at the wares presented in the center market.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 9, 2007)

As the priest moves about in the crowd, he is beset by a number of street urchins who are quite excited by the arrival of the newcomers.  Running about him, they shout, "Sir, do you need a guide?!" "Oh, I know the city much better than him!" "Do you have any treats?!"


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 9, 2007)

_Eeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!_

"New town, new wonders, new places to explore!" Gil says excitedly.  He feels he is about to explode here in the bustling confusion of the marketplace, and has to force himself to keep from wandering off after some shiny trinket, unusual sound, or interesting odor.

Upon hearing Jasper's suggestion that the northwest would "pay well", he pipes up, "Ooo, the northwest sounds good.  Yeah."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 9, 2007)

"Ahhh, my 'little' friend, while there is money there, I'd doubt we'd find an inn.  Give me but a moment..."  With tremendous ease, Konstantine passes through the crowd near Jasper.  The bard deftly feeds several compliments and vague not-quite-promises to purchase wares while he probes for the information he seeks.

In a very short time he comes back to the group.  "The Ox and Hammer in the merchant quarter is the place we want.  No doubt!"  Konstantine gives the others quick directions to the general area.  "Shall we stay together, or just meet there later on?  I'd like to see how this market fares.  Surely there must be some tailor's daughter just pining for someone to measure for an outfit," the bard opines with a wide smirk.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 10, 2007)

Jasper laughs and picks an urchin at random. "You there!  I am in desperate need for a guide to The Ox and Hammer.  Can you help me out?"

Turning back to his companions he smiles and says, "I will head there and make sure they have room for us first.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 10, 2007)

As Jasper addresses him (or at least a child somewhere in his vicinity), a young boy responds, "Certainly!"  Immediately striking a pose more suited for one of the merchants in the square than a youngster, the boy proclaims, "My rate is one copper per day, plus food, of course."

The boy heads off toward the Ox and Hammer straight-away.  The inn is found facing the Square. Three stories tall, with the first floor constructed of stone and the upper levels of wood, the inn bears a sign proclaiming that this is the oldest tavern in Durbenford.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 10, 2007)

*Padraig: Male Human Fighter*

"I'll go with you, friend," Padraig says to Jasper. "Northwind needs a bath and stabling," remarks the veteran, patting his horse. "As do I," he adds with a wry smile.

Padraig gives out a whistle as the young guide leads them to the inn. "She's a beaut, alright. Looks nearly as fine as the castle yonder," he says with a wink to Jasper. "One thing I learned in the army--if there's news to be had, the tavern is as good a place as any to find it, especially with alcohol to loosen the tongue. Mayhap they make a green beer from this strange weed that chokes the city."


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 11, 2007)

As Konstantine strolls through the square, he sees more of Durbenford at work and play.  The square is not only bustling with those about their shopping, but with travellers from the countryside, townsfolk simply moving from one quarter of the city, and the occasional noble apparantly on official business.  As the bard is about to approach one of the more... skillful... appearing seamstresses about the edge of the square, he feels a tug at his cloak.

Turning around, he sees what was likely the disappointed failed cutpurse, little more than a child, disappear behind a pair of thuggish looking halflings.  Though he is lucky that he keeps his valuables safely hidden away, Konstantine seems to have gained the interest of some unsavory folk; the halflings eye him with raised eyebrows.

Meanwhile, Jasper and Padraig find the inside of the Ox and Hammer as pleasant as could be expected.  Though holding at least 50 patrons, the dining area they enter is hardly crowded.  Wenches weave between the large round tables with trays of fried fish, breads, and pitchers of ale, and a stage off toward the back of the room stands empty for the moment.  Two half-orcs flank the door in plain clothes.  Though they hold no weapons, they are clearly bouncers.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 11, 2007)

"Green beer huh?  That'd be a sight to see, almost as good as the red paste that the folk of the far south use to color their food and lips.  They make that out of bugs, pregnant bugs."

Jasper thanks the child and gives him triple his fee to make up for the lack of food.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 11, 2007)

Konstantine, appearing largely unphased by the sudden circumstances, chuckles mirthfully in the direction of the vanishing youngster.  Turning his attention to the halflings, the bard's facade shifts drastically.

"You'd best not have been involved in that," he says in a fierce whisper, drawing quite close to the pair.  "From a child, I can accept ignorance, but from adults, I will not accept failure to notice the signs.  Understand?"
[sblock=OOC]Bluff +19, Diplomacy +25
And if the stuff I said doesn't make sense, its because it probably shouldn't... yet.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 12, 2007)

The halflings, identical at a closer look but for a scar on one's brow, are taken aback at the bard's approach.  After a quizzical look at one another, the unscarred twin responds, "We were only involved in order to make sure you didn't loose too much, which seems to be the case.  As for signs, the only one I see reads, 'I have gold'."  At this point he is silenced by an elbow to the gut, the other halfling obviously upset that he was so easily enamored of the smooth human stranger.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 12, 2007)

"Ah, have no fear that I'd take offense at you for merely stating the obvious.  If you cannot see the more subtle signs, then 't would be best to avoid the issue at all, I suppose.  You mustn't be who or what I'd taken you for, or you'd surely have realized my place, if not my identity.  Yes?"  Konstantine flashes a bright but slightly crooked smile at the pair.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 12, 2007)

Zagnak followed the group in silence. He hated _cities_! Too many sights, too many smells. An endless cacophony of noise that threatened to drive him insane. And the _people_! So many...TOO many!

As the hybrid walked he glared threateningly at any who dared to approach him.

He did not protest when the party arrived at the Ox and Hammer. He knew he wouldn't stay in some stuffy confined room. In such cases he often stayed with the steeds in the stables. He prefered the smell and sometimes...the company.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 12, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*

"Paste from crushed up bugs, huh?" chuckles Padraig. "Once, when I was training new recruits, we had a boy come in from somewhere westerly. Claimed that he grew up near a settlement of orcs that colored their lips red with their own blood.

"Perhaps we can take a seat and slake our thirst," Padraig suggests to his companion. He then tries to find a table near a pair or group so that he can eavesdrop on the local gossip. Assuming he finds a likely place, he sits and listens while awaiting the attention of a serving maid.

_OOC: Listen check (1d20-1=6)_


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 12, 2007)

"Thank you, sir!" exclaims the child to Jasper before running off, clearly more fond of the copper than any chance of scraps.

Clearly flustered by the ramblings of the bard, the halflings mumble non-commital answers to his rhetorical question before stepping back and beginning to turn their attention on more lucritive "clients".

Zagnak finds the inn not entirely uncomfortable, as the patrons are mostly concerned with their own quiet conversations.  It seems clear that things must become much busier in the later hours, or the inn would not warrant such a large building.

Jasper and Padraig are able to easily find a table in a suitable spot and are quickly waited on by a pleasant, though terse, serving woman.  "Meals are 1 gold each, gentlemen, and you'll be having a pitcher of ale for 4 silver I presume?"

After giving their order, the two overhear a number of conversations, but nothing of much interest.  The locals are speaking mostly of how business is going (suitably well), the weather (it is fine and warm), and the state of the poor quarter (it stinks).


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 12, 2007)

_Bah!  They probably didn't know anything anway._

Konstantine, finding no reason to pursue the halflings, spends some time gossiping with the locales, learning what he can, and thereafter makes his way to the Ox and Hammer.
[sblock=OOC]Gather Info +19[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 13, 2007)

Konstantine's attempts to gather some information about Durbenford are incredibly fruitful.  He comes upon an unsavory fellow crying the local news who immediately accosts him thusly, "Ah, there!  You're not from around here, you must certainly need someone to show you around!  I'm Shubryn, pleased to meet you."

While it's obvious that paying the fellow to show you around would be worthless, it's easy enough to draw a large amount of information from him by stringing him along for a short time.

"Those two halflings you were talking to work for the Fat Man, you'd better watch out around them.  They won't be up to too much trouble, though, for everyone's talking about the fact that Prince Geoffrey is planning a visit.  I don't know why, but my guess is that it's to check up on Lord Durben and all the troubles around here.  The biggest one, of course, is that there's an entire nation of giants on the other side of the Kal'lugus mountains ready to invade.  Good ole' Durben sure ticked off someone.  As far as that goes, Master Orin knows more about the mountains, and old castle Durbin, than anyone else.

"You know, those kids wouldn't be so keen to rob folks if the poor quarter was better off.  The whole reason it's so out of control is Durben's perverse fancies.  That and the Fat Man, he's behind most of the crime.  He's got competition, now, though.  The Grey Rook Guild have set up shop and aren't too shy.

"If you're looking for some real info, though, you should talk to Juptal.  He's an old hermit, lives near the lake.  He's been here as long as the town, 'least that's what I say."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 13, 2007)

"Dear Shubryn, many thanks for your trouble.  I'll certainly keep in mind your thoughts.  Here's something for your time," Konstantine slips the fellow some coins.  Not enough to look wasteful or foolish, but enough to show genuine appreciation.  "And if you keep an ear to the ground for me, maybe get some more information like that, we can do business again.  Don't worry about finding me.  I'll not likely be easy to miss."

_Not that I actually expect any more than that, but extra eyes and ear won't likely hurt..._

With that fruitful work done for the time being, and knowing that its best to not be seen prying too much too soon, the bard makes his way to the Ox and Hammer, hoping to find his companions and a drink.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 13, 2007)

"I'm in," sighs Padraig, slapping his gold and silver on the table. "The first pitcher is on me, friend," he tells Jasper.

As the pair wait for their food and drink, his eyes wander about the room, looking for anything unusual or out of place.

Recalling the stage, he remarks to the cleric, "I wonder if there'll be any entertainment tonight. I'd bet Konstantine could give a heckuva show on a stage like that, wouldn't you say, Brother Jasper? Speaking of Konstantine, I wonder what the rest of the group are up to..."

_OOC: Spot check (1d20-1=5)
Should we keep track of our own money on our character sheets?_


----------



## randomling (Jan 13, 2007)

_Not bad. Not bad at all,_ thinks Gwennath as she takes a seat.

"So what do you think?" she asks Padraig and Jasper conversationally. "What are we going to run across in a place like this?" She eyes the crowd casually. "My money's on a missing child before the night's out. And Konstantine finding something pretty that likes the sound of his voice..."


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 13, 2007)

On cue, Konstantine and Gil rejoin the group at the Ox and Hammer.  At the group settles in and the day turns toward evening, the inn begins to fill with other travellers, townsfolk leaving their dayly work, and a few interesting folk.

As you finish what is a lovely meal, only enhanced by your recent jouney, a group of travellers enter the inn, and Jasper and Zagnak both hear what sound like screams coming from some nearby street through the open door.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 14, 2007)

michael_noah said:
			
		

> On cue, Konstantine and Gil rejoin the group at the Ox and Hammer.  At the group settles in and the day turns toward evening, the inn begins to fill with other travellers, townsfolk leaving their dayly work, and a few interesting folk.
> 
> As you finish what is a lovely meal, only enhanced by your recent jouney, a group of travellers enter the inn, and Jasper and Zagnak both hear what sound like screams coming from some nearby street through the open door.




Zagnak cocked his head at the screams and regarded Jasper. He would have preffered to mind his own business. But he knew the priest was a do-gooder and likely to go running out the door. Despite his disdain for getting involved he prepared himself to follow his companion.

It was against the Hybrid's code to abandon an ally. Oh yes the unpredictable Savage had a code he lived by, though it was twisted and difficult to understand, it was still his....


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 14, 2007)

Jasper regards Gwennath ruefully,  "I guess I should have taken you up on that bet."  Nodding to Zagnak and his sigh, Jasper stands and walks out the door to see what the commotion is.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 14, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*

"Zagnak, where is Jasper going? Gwennath, what did he mean by that? Is it something in the drink making our friend act so cryptically?" he asks, examining his flagon. Padraig is clearly confused and concerned by this strange turn of events.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 14, 2007)

As some members of the party go to investigate, they see a crowd gathering a few streets away, just inside the poor quarter.  Some townsfolk are running away from the area, clearly frightened.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 14, 2007)

Konstantine turns to Padraig.  "Search me.  But whatever he's been drinking, perhaps it would be worth a try.  I know some of the lord's back home used to lace there drinks with several varieties of herbs."


----------



## randomling (Jan 14, 2007)

"Maybe he knows something we don't, boys," says Gwennath. Sighing a bit, she hops down from her seat and follows Jasper out of the door, calling his name.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 14, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*

"Let's go see what's wrong with him, then," says the veteran. Placing his drink back on the table beside the remains of his dinner, he heaves himself to his feet and makes for the door.

Seeing the scene on the street, Padraig begins to get excited. "Well, now, this looks interesting! So this is what made you start, eh Jasper? Come, friends, let us go see what makes these people run!" With this, Padraig cinches up his sword belt, and wades off into the crowd, moving toward the commotion.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 14, 2007)

As the group makes their way south, the crowd disperses quite quickly in fright.  It becomes clear why as they near the scene, for what was a horrible curiosity has turned in to a deadly display.  A human woman is caught in the grasp of a huge vine.  This is obviously not an average Rat Weed, in fact, Zagnak knows that it is a carnivorous plant, an Assassin Vine, though one unusually large for its kind.





[sblock=ooc]
W=Gwennath
J=Jasper
P=Padraig
K=Konstantine
G=Gil
Z=Zagnak

V=Vine
H=Human Woman

Init:
Konstantine: 21
Gil: 15
Jasper: 15
Padraig: 14
Vine: 13
Gwennath: 12
Human: 8
Zagnak: 6

Status:
H - Grappled

Zagnak, I'm just going on the assumption for the moment that your bear is not in town.  Gwennath, will you let me know where your familiar lives, in general?

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 14, 2007)

As the others follow Jasper out, Konstatine shrugs his shoulders and follows them.

Upon seeing the monstrous vine, Konstantine lets out a holler.  However, the tone quickly changes into a musical battle cry.  The bard's companions quickly feel a boost to their morale.
[sblock=OOC]Inspire Courage +2, of course[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 14, 2007)

Jasper's eyes narrow when he sees the vine, causing the cleric to heft his mace.  He murmurs a prayer for Fharlanghn to bless his weapon and strides to the beginning of the street that the vine is occupying.

[sblock=ooc]casts greater magic weapon with a 20' movement south to the square 20' east of the northeast square of the vine.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 15, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*

"By Kord, what is this horrible thing!?" the veteran wonders aloud.

"Hold there, lady, we'll have you free soon!" he cries out. The warrior rushes forward with a fierce warcry, drawing his weapon as he goes. As spittle flies from his mouth, his ornamented plate armor flashes in the icy blue light emanating from his adamantine greastword.

[sblock]OOC: Designates vine for +1 Dodge bonus to AC
Moves 35' (SW, SW, SW, SW, W)[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 15, 2007)

"Look at the size o' THAT thing!" Gil chirps as he moves to action.

[sblock] If Gil can see the vine over the corner of the building (hopefully that fenced-in area has a low wall) that's directly between he and it, he'll let loose a volley (Quick Draw the bow, Rapid Shot for three shots, +13 / +13 / +8).  

If he can't see well enough for a decent shot, he'll move S, S, S, SW, S, S, (30' total, bringing him within 30' of the vine) and then fire twice (+16 / +11).

Would he be able to do sneak attack damage for either of those?[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 16, 2007)

Padraig and Jasper note a damsel in distress and cannot help but rush to her aid.  Gil jumps into action and arrows promptly sprout from the mass of vines wrapped around the woman.  All the while Konstantine urges them on with confident melodies.

As the heroes hurry forward, the rat weed springs up around them to wrap about their legs and hold them firmly in place.  The monstrous vine practically uproots itself, retreating from the advancing force, before swinging one tangled mass at Padraig, buffetting him across the head.

As this occurs, the woman struggles to free herself, screaming all the while.  The crowd has now completely dispersed, and there is noone left but the party of adventurers and the helpless human victim.



 

[sblock=ooc]
Gil Rapid Shot: 18,15,8 + 13/13/8 -4 Cover.  2 hit for a total of 18 + 4 I.C. = 22 damage (immune to sneak, you can only use rapid shot as part of a full attack, and it would have at least soft cover from any position, so I thought this the best.)
Vine Attacks Padraig: 11+? hits: 18 damage.  Animates vines around it to entangle.
Entangle Saves: H-1, Fail; P-4+4, Fail; J-3+4, Fail
Woman: Fails to escape.

W=Gwennath
J=Jasper
P=Padraig
K=Konstantine
G=Gil
Z=Zagnak

V=Vine
H=Human Woman

Init and Status:
Gwennath: 12
Human: 8 - Grappled, Entangled
Zagnak: 6
Konstantine: 21
Gil: 15
Jasper: 15 - GMW +2 [1 AM], Entangled
Padraig: 14 - 18 hp, Entangled
Vine: 13 - 22 hp

Party - Inspire Courage +2 [conc. +5r]

Zagnak, I'm just going on the assumption for the moment that your bear is not in town.  Gwennath, will you let me know where your familiar lives, in general?

Note, I've posted the woman's action already, so you're all in order before the vine again.
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 16, 2007)

As the vines begin to wrap themselves around Jasper's legs, the cleric just smiles.  Seemingly oblivious to the rat vines around him, Jasper walks closer to the larger vine and proceeds to attack it.

[sblock=ooc] Freedom of Movement (supernatural ability from the Travel domain) (I'm working under the assumption that "...occurs automatically as soon as it is applied..." means that it works like a free action), move 20' west, attack with the mace.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 16, 2007)

While still singing, Konstantine weaves magic into his song.  Most likely, even his companions don't realize that the bard cast a spell, except that a few of them now feel unnaturally fast.
[sblock=OOC]Casting _haste_ on K, W, G, and Z and using Disguise Spell feat.  10 rounds and counting on Inspire Courage +2.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 16, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*

"Yeeaaargh!" shouts the warrior as the rat weed grabs at his legs, and the mighty vine slams against his head.

Regaining his senses, he determines to move on. "Hold, lady--stay calm!" he implores of the woman. He tries to move, but finds that he is stuck in place!

Realizing that time runs short and that it would take a heroic effort to break free, he opts instead to attack from a distance. He carefully sheaths his precious weapon, and draws his heavy bow.

[sblock=OOC]Move action to sheath weapon.
Move action to draw weapon.
AC: +1 Dodge feat, -2 Entangled[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 16, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]For reference on Entangle: "The creature can break free and move half its normal speed by using a *full-round action* to make a DC 20 Strength check or a DC 20 Escape Artist check."  That might change where you want to move, Padraig.

Jasper, your assumption about the domain power is correct, it doesn't require an action.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 16, 2007)

"Gah," Gil mutters under his breath as one of his arrows flies wide.  Feeling the effects of the quickening spell, he scurries S, S, S, SW, S, S, SW (35' total moved, bringing him to within 30' of the vine), trying to stay out of reach of the rat weed if possible (although that's not his main concern in getting there).

Once in place, he fires two more arrows while shouting, "Take THAT, mister smarty-plants!"

[sblock]Base attack +15/+10, +1 for Haste, +2 for Bard song, +1 for Point Blank Shot, total +19/+14 to hit; Precise Shot negates -4 to hit woman or Padraig.  Base damage 1d8+5, +1 for Point Blank Shot, +2 for Bard song, total damage 1d8+8.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 17, 2007)

Gwennath is stunned for a moment, but quickly acts to aid her companions, moving south and casting a spell to weaken the vicious plant.
Zagnak, seeing the success of Gil, goes to work with his own bow, but misses due to his hurry to aid his companions.
Konstantine moves to encompass his companions with magic, continuing his song.
Gil continues his assault and another arrow sprouts from the assassin vine.
Jasper bravely approaches the thing, unimpeded by the rat weed all around, except in his ability to fight.  As he walks forward, the vine takes advantage of its reach to wallop him.  He is so knocked off balance by the blow that his morningstar does not connect.
The vine continues its assault on the heroes then, once again striking Jasper.




[sblock=ooc]
I hope these guesses at actions are ok.
Gwennath moves S, casts Ray of Enfeeblement, Ranged Touch 18+6-4 Cover hits. 6 strength 
Zagnak moves south, Attack: 1, miss.
Gil moves south, Attack: 19+a lot, hits. 6 + 2 damage.  Entangle save: 17+lots, success.
Vine AoO: 8+? hits.  15 damage
Jasper attacks: 2 + 13 = 15, misses.
Vine attacks: 12+? hits. 17 damage.


W=Gwennath
J=Jasper
P=Padraig
K=Konstantine
G=Gil
Z=Zagnak

V=Vine
H=Human Woman

Init and Status:
Gwennath: 12 - Haste
Human: 8 - Grappled, Entangled
Zagnak: 6 - Haste
Konstantine: 21 - Haste
Gil: 15 - Haste
Jasper: 15 - 32 hp, GMW +2 [1 AM], FoM [8r]
Padraig: 14 - 18 hp, Entangled
Vine: 13 - 30 hp, -6 STR

Party - Inspire Courage +2 [10r]
[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 17, 2007)

"Leaf her alone!!" Gil yelled (followed by a giggle) as he unleashed a mighty torrent of pointy death.

[sblock]Okay, NOW I think he's able to use the full attack plus the Haste effects.  

+2 Longbow, Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot (w/in 30'), no cover (I think), Precise Shot negates -4 to hit companions; base attack with extra shot for Haste +14/+14/+14/+9, +1 to hit for Haste, +2 for Bard song, total to hit +17/+17/+17/+12; damage 1d8+5 +1 for Point Blank Shot, +2 for Bard song, total 1d8+8.

It says Haste gives another attack at the full base attack bonus, I'm not sure if that's the +14 (first attack) or the +9 (last attack).  If the latter, then the to-hit would be +17/+17/+12/+12.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 17, 2007)

Konstantine's singing ceases as the bard looks around to determine his next course of action.
[sblock=michael_noah]I have no intention of using up anymore resources yet.  If one of my hurt companions leaves the entangled area, I'll pull out my wand and heal them.  Otherwise, I'm probably not going to do anything at all.  However, if something happens to make it such that it is clear Konstantine should do something, I'll trust your judgment on it.[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 17, 2007)

A low growl of anger resonates deep from Zagnak He drops his bow and tries to move forward to the plant.

OOC: Drop Bow, Rage, try to break entangle and move half speed to the plant


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 18, 2007)

Jasper grunts with the hits and then returns in kind.

[sblock=ooc]
full attack
[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 18, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*

'What's wrong with Konstantine?' wonders Padraig to himself when he hears the singing cease. He takes aim with his finely worked bow and thinks, 'I hope he is alright.'

Padraig groans to himself at Gil's joke, and glances in his direction. Seeing Gil loose a volley of arrows, he is brought back to the purpose at hand and looses his own volley.

[sblock=OOC]Full Attack.
Mwk Comp. Longbow, with Rapid Shot and Point Blank Shot, +10/+10/+6, 1d8+5, 20/x3.
(These are the numbers from my sheet and are probably modified by Entanglement, etc.)
Feat Reminder: Precise Shot--no penalty for firing into melee.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 19, 2007)

The heroes continue to fight, all the while the cries of the woman becoming more muffled as leaves wrap their way around her more tightly.  The mage moves for a better shot and points at the vine.  Bolts of fire scream from her fingertips to strike the plant at its base, but on impact there is merely a slight sizzling sound as the constitution of the vine is too great for the fire to harm it.
Zagnak abandons his bow to move in on the vine, but is immediately grabbed by the sprawling rat weed.  He continues to struggle to break free...  Little Gil, meanwhile continues his excellent display of marksmanship, firing arrow after arrow at the vine.  As he shoots the spaces between his companions and the captive female, his arrows rip stalks from the vine, and large chunks of meaty green plant-matter litter the street.
Jasper continues trading plows with the plant, this time unhindered.  Padraig adds his own arrows to the mix, cutting through the very vine about to wallop him.

[sblock=ooc]Gwennath fires scorching rays, attacks: 11, 16 + 6 -4, both hit.  Resistance Negates damage.
Human grapple to escape: 5+?, Vine: 19+? fails.
Zagnak reflex for entangle: 5+4=9, fails.  Entangled.  Attempt to break free: 3+, fails.
Gil Attacks: 18+17, 17+17, 19+12, 15+17.  All hit.  30 + 8 damage.
Jasper: 3+13, 10+8, both hit.  14 + 4 damage.
Padraig: 8+6 (+2 bardsong), 1+6, 10+1.  First hits, 10 + 2 damage.
Vine AoO: 6+?.  Misses.
Vine Attack: 10+?.  Hits.  17 damage.

W=Gwennath
J=Jasper
P=Padraig
K=Konstantine
G=Gil
Z=Zagnak

V=Vine
H=Human Woman

Init and Status:

Konstantine: Delay - Haste [7]

Gwennath: 12 - Haste
Human: 8 - Grappled, Entangled
Zagnak: 6 - Haste, Entangled, Rage[7r]
Gil: 15 - Haste, Lucky as all get-out
Jasper: 15 - 49 hp, GMW +2 [1 AM], FoM [7r]
Padraig: 14 - 18 hp, Entangled
Vine: 13 - 92 hp, -6 STR

Party - Inspire Courage +2 [9r][/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 19, 2007)

Seeing the chunks of vine fall off, Gil gives a quick cry of satisfaction.  "There we go!" he says.  "Keep it up guys - weed 'em and reap!"

[sblock=OOC]Full attack again, same as last round[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 19, 2007)

Zagnak grunts and roars in protest at the strangleweed. Still struggling to take his restraints out, by the root if need be!

[sblock=ooc] full round action to break free and move at half speed at monster [/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 20, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*

'Whew, that was a close one,' thinks Padraig to himself as the vine that was about to smash into him falls limply at his feet. 'Hope I'm as lucky this time.'

Padraig once again groans at Gil's puns, but also finds himself chuckling a little bit. Although the situation the poor woman finds herself in is horrible, Padraig can't help but wonder if lightening the mood a bit will help the party in this fight.

'Maybe I'll try one myself,' he thinks, and his mind works as he fires off three more arrows. When he's finished, he ventures, "Give up now, vile weed, or we'll 'shoot' you with many arrows, and 'stalk' you to the ends of the earth!"

[sblock=OOC]Full attack again. Continuing with Dodge bonus to AC against the vine.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 20, 2007)

Emboldened by his master punnery, Gil continues his extremely effective barrage.
Zagnak remains entwined, but Padraig absolves the group of any worry with his final shot.  As his arrow strikes at one of the few remaining stalks, the vine collapses, oozing a saplike substance from it's many wounds.  The rat weed, now without its supernatural animator, releases its hold and returns to positions of normalcy on the walls of the surrounding buildings.

Slowly, the human woman extracts herself from the weighty vines and stands before you. 

She is an attractive woman with long red hair, bright green eyes, pouting lips and a slender figure.  While she wears simple street-clothes, she is not a helpless townsperson, as she caries a buckler, rapier, crossbow, and varies daggers about her, all of excellent quality.  Approaching Padraig and Jasper, she addresses you in between deep breaths, "Thank you so much.  All of you."

[sblock=ooc]
Human grapple to escape 2+ vs. 19+.  Fails.
Zagnak strength check: 7+8 = 15. Fails.
Gil attacks: 6+17, 15+17, 9+12, 20!  All four hit. 18+8 damage (bad rolls finally  )
Vine AoO: 7+?.  Misses. 
Padraig attacks: 12+, hits. 13+2 damage.
Vine: drops.

W=Gwennath
J=Jasper
P=Padraig
K=Konstantine
G=Gil
Z=Zagnak

V=Vine
H=Human Woman

Init and Status:

Konstantine: Delay - Haste [6]

Vine: 13 - 123 hp, -6 STR, dead
Gwennath: 12 - Haste
Human: 8 - Grappled, Entangled
Zagnak: 6 - Haste, Entangled, Rage[6r]
Gil: 15 - Haste, Lucky as all get-out
Jasper: 15 - 49 hp, GMW +2 [1 AM], FoM [6r]
Padraig: 14 - 18 hp, Entangled

Party - Inspire Courage +2 [8r]
[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 20, 2007)

Zagnak continues to struggle againt the iron-like grip of the plants

OOC: Rinse and repeat every round until free please. I will roll a 12 eventually.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 20, 2007)

Jasper stops concentrating on his movements and looks at Zagnak.  "Calm yourself friend, they've let you go."

The cleric then walks up to the freed woman and examines her with a glance.  "Are you alright my lady?  Do you know what caused that vine to grab you?"


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 20, 2007)

Gil helps Zagnak remove the rest of the tangling plant from his feet.  "There you go, you're vine.  Er, fine.  Heh."  He then joins the rest of the group to listen to what the woman has to say.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 20, 2007)

Konstantine glances at his compainions and gives them a cheerful smirk.  He joins the group speaking to the now-freed victim of the vine.  "Indeed, dear, if you have need of healing or the like, please only ask," the bard remarks somewhat flirtatiously as he pulls a wand from his haversack.  "Indeed, it looks a couple of you friends could use some help.  Please, allow me."  The bard administers a few spells on those in need of the healing, all the while keeping an inquistive eye on the maiden.
[sblock=OOC]Let's start with two charges for Padraig and five for Jasper.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 21, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*

"You are quite welcome, ma'am, from all of us. What in the world was that thing we just saved you from, and how did you get tangled up with it in the first place?"

As he speaks, the warrior slings his bow back over his shoulders, sweeps the remains of the vine and weed from his fine armor, and checks himself over for any lasting damage. He thanks Konstantine as he receives the healing magic, feeling the divine magic course through his body.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 21, 2007)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Gil helps Zagnak remove the rest of the tangling plant from his feet.  "There you go, you're vine.  Er, fine.  Heh."  He then joins the rest of the group to listen to what the woman has to say.




Zagnak growls and continues to claw at the now limp vegetation. As Gil approaches and speaks he literally snaps at him like a viscious dog, before recognizing him as an ally.
Clarity comes to him in ragged breaths, and eventually the battle-madness clears from his eyes.

A bit frustrated by his utter and complete failure to help in the fight, the large hybrid followed weary from expending so much energy.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 21, 2007)

The woman dusts herself off and pulls herself together quickly after the frightening ordeal.  She looks to Konstantine, saying, "A bit of restoration would be exquisite, if you can spare the trouble."

After that is done, she turns to address the others with a broad smile, her hands on her hips, saying, "I can't say what caused the thing to attack me, other than that I look to be a tasty treat.  Nature and its inhabitants are not exactly my specialty, though I don't suppose this thing could be said to be completely natural."

She approaches the closest of you with an extended hand, introducing herself, "I'm Helen Dunsreisch, by the by."  She she greets each of you in turn before again addressing the group. "I must say, your saving me has given me a great help apart from the fact that I still live.  I had been in search of a group to take on a task for my employers.  If you'd be willing to meet with me tomorrow, I'd love to explain to them your prowess, and see if they'd be able to offer you some employment."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 22, 2007)

In response to the woman's acceptance of his offer, Konstantine replies, "No trouble at all, dear.  Let's see if this helps."  The bard expends a few charges from his wand, as many as it takes, and heals the maiden's wounds.

Konstantine then listens to what she has to say.  "Miss Dunsreisch, it is good to meet you.  I'm Konstantine D'Artur," the bard says with a slightly flamboyant bow.  He glances at his companions to read their reactions as he continues.  "While my companions and I will surely want to talk about this, I think it all but goes without saying that, at the very least, we would love to meet with your employers and hear what they have to say.  Perhaps we can be of more use than we already have to you.  Any objections?" he asks the last of his companions.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 22, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*



			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> "Any objections?" he asks the last of his companions.



"None from me, friend." Then, turning to Helen, "A pleasure to make your aquaintance, Lady Dunsreisch, though it's too bad it couldn't have been under better circumstances. I believe you will find my companions and me a capable group, and quite interested in opportunities for employment...especially if they serve the common good and are likely to lead to adventurous times," he adds.

To the rest of the group, "I wonder what Ruathen will make of this. Half a day behind and he misses a rousing fight with a monumental vine, meeting a beautiful lady, and finding opportunity for adventure--Ha!"


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 22, 2007)

Zagnak nods absently as he examines the remnants of the Plant-creature.

OOC: Knowledge: Nature +9


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 22, 2007)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> " Any objections?" he asks the last of his companions.




"You know _I'm_ not going to object at a chance for high  adventure," Gil says with a smile.  He takes the lady's hand and introduces himself.  "Little Gil Riprock, m'lady, at your service,"  he says, trying to outdo the bard's masterful bow but failing miserably at it.  With a wink towards Konstantine he then adds, "They call me 'little' because I'm the handsome one."


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 22, 2007)

"I'm delighted to here it," she says.  "I don't know that I can promise a meeting with my employer directly, but I will speak with him and return to see you as soon as possible.  Where can I find you?"

With you answer, she excuses herself with a wave, "Thank you once again.  I will find you soon I'm sure."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 22, 2007)

"Ah, very good then.  You can find us at the Ox and Hammer.  Simply ask around.  I imagine that by tomorrow the local patrons will remember us."

Konstatine adds with a beaming smile, "In fact, should you wish, you may want to stop by this evening.  I hear that they should have good entertainment tonight..."

After she excuses herself, the bard again turns to his allies.  "In the meantime, I'd say we should return for that drink.  In fact, I haven't even started mine yet.  I found out some interesting tidbits during my initial foray into the area that you may like to hear."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 23, 2007)

Padraig looks around to see if he can find any of the arrows he shot that missed and may still be useful, then heads back to the Ox & Hammer with the rest of the group.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 23, 2007)

ooc: no info from Knowledge Nature then?


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 23, 2007)

Jasper watches everything with detachment and follows everyone back to finish the first round.  "I suppose we can stick around this town for a couple days or so.  May try and convince the governor on a city beautification project.  Vines that can move themselves don't sound like too good of a time to me."

[sblock=ooc]How about healing results too?[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 23, 2007)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> "In the meantime, I'd say we should return for that drink.  In fact, I haven't even started mine yet.  I found out some interesting tidbits during my initial foray into the area that you may like to hear."




Gil perks up.  "Ooo, what'd you find?  I saw a Halfling that juggled daggers.  Five at a time!  And then he breathed fire, and swallowed a sword, and made flowers appear out of _nowhere_!  He seemed upset when I didn't have any coin to give him, though."


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 23, 2007)

The heroes return to the Ox and Hammer to resume their restful evening, and are cheered along the way by a few peasants who have already heard of their defeating the assassin vine.  When they enter the establishment, Konstantine is most likely disappointed to see that another performer has already taken the stage.  A beautiful woman, she has long honey blond hair, deep sapphire eyes, high eyebrows, and exotic features. She plays a beautifully carved lute and the songs she plays have already stolen the hearts of none to few of her audience judging by the looks on their faces.

Having been directed there by a helpful barmaid, Ruathen waits at your table, guarding the drinks you left behind.

[sblock=ooc]Padraig is healed 13hp, Jasper 28.  Healing Helen takes 2 charges.

1 of Padraig's arrows is recoverable.

Sorry about missing the Knowledge Nature there - what you know is pretty much summed up in the information given when you encountered it.  It's a carnivorous plant, can move, but very slowly.  It's pretty clear it doesn't belong in a city, but there certainly isn't an epidemic of them or anything, as the townsfolk would all be dead if there were.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Jan 23, 2007)

Ruathen rocks back in one of the chairs, idly twiddling a dart between his fingers. He happens to be facing the stage, but the faraway look in his eyes makes it obvious that his mind, as usual, is occupied with esoteric concepts far removed from the here and now. He doesn't seem to notice his sometime companions' approach.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 24, 2007)

As Konstatine enters, he first spots Ruathen and joins him at the table while retriving the abandoned drink.  "Ah, my elven friend, 'tis good to see you again.  You missed out on a little fun just now."  The bard proceeds to quickly tell the elf about the fight with the vine, meeting Helen Dunsreisch, and the woman's offer.

Taking a drink, he looks at the entertainment the inn already has and sighs audibly.  "I guess she leaves me little choice.  I'll either have to upstage her, or win the poor dear's heart.  Anyone want to takes bets as to which it'll be?"

After any responses by his companions, Konstantine snaps his fingers.  "Ah, yes!  I wanted to inform you all of which I'd discovered so far...

"Apparently Lord Durben is having troubles here as of late.  For starters, a nation of giants on the other side of the Kal'lugus mountains looks about to storm the place, and it was suggested that whatever irked them was Durben's doing.

"To make matters worse, the situation inside isn't much better.  There's talk about Durben having perverse fancies, or some such.  And there are two thieves guilds: one lead by Fat Man, or some such, and the other is the Grey Rock Guild.

"To top it all off, Prince Geoffrey himself is apparently going to visit to bring things in line."

The bard takes a quick drink and shrugs his shoulders.  "Sorry I haven't been able to find out more yet.  But I have only been here a few hours," Konstantine says sarcastically.  "I need to talk to some Master Orin about the mountain trouble and the like, and there is some hermit by the lake named Juptal that supposedly has interesting tidbits.  But, I suppose, that can all wait until after we hear from dear Helen."

The long-winded bard finally pauses to see what the group has to say.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Jan 24, 2007)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> As Konstatine enters, he first spots Ruathen and joins him at the table while retriving the abandoned drink.  "Ah, my elven friend, 'tis good to see you again.  You missed out on a little fun just now."  The bard proceeds to quickly tell the elf about the fight with the vine, meeting Helen Dunsreisch, and the woman's offer.
> 
> Taking a drink, he looks at the entertainment the inn already has and sighs audibly.  "I guess she leaves me little choice.  I'll either have to upstage her, or win the poor dear's heart.  Anyone want to takes bets as to which it'll be?"




Snapping out of his reverie, Ruathen greets the party with a smile. "I commend your able handling of the animated vegetation. I look forward to learning just what opportunity your success has attracted in the person of this Ms. Dunsreisch."



> "To top it all off, Prince Geoffrey himself is apparently going to visit to bring things in line."




"Or bring things to a head, more like," he says with a chuckle.

He pointedly witholds his wager on Konstantine's prospects with the lutenist.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 24, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*

"Ruathen! Great to see you again! You've already missed out on some of the action, I'm afraid. The townsfolk are already hailing us as heroes. Don't worry, though--if anyone asks we'll tell them you were bravely guarding our drinks as we fought," Padraig ribs his friend with a twinkle in the eye. After noting the entertainment he adds, "You lucky dog, I see that while we've been saving a beautiful young woman, you've been ogling one!"

Padraig listens to Konstantine's story intently. His forehead screws up into a knot as he tries to keep track of all the puzzle pieces. The veteran quickly becomes overwhelmed. He thinks to himself how lucky he is to have companions that are wiser than he. Padraig wants to do good in the world. He sometimes finds that he is too simple to know exactly how to do that, and is thankful that his friends have yet to lead him astray in that endeavor.

"I'll gladly travel with you wherever we need to go, to be whatever help I can, but I'm afraid I won't be much use in gleaning useful information from these men. But even a simple man like me must agree that it makes sense to find out as much as we can before we go trying to take on giants or princes."


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 24, 2007)

Gil slaps the elf on the back in a friendly greeting.  "Ruathen!  Good to see you again, you're just in time.  I saw the most astounding halfling..."  He blathers on until Konstantine snaps his fingers, which immediately gets his attention.

When the bard is through, he says, "Wow - giants, royal scandal, thieves, a princely visit, mysterious Masters, and a hermit."   He slaps his thigh.  "Welp!  Where do we start?"


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 24, 2007)

Time passes rather quickly now that night has come.  The Ox fills with folk done with their daily work, and the lutenist entertains the clientele quite admirably.  The only event of note, and it is a stretch to say that is such, is the entry of a very large human, his chest prominently displaying the symbol of house Durben on the surcoat worn over a suit of platemail.  It is easy to overhear some of the patrons greet him as Captain Trindel.  He openly stairs at the lot of you after entering, but passes you by to convivially great the bard on stage as she pauses between songs.

Also present is Shubryn, the rumormonger to whom Konstantine spoke in the square.
[sblock=ooc]You may do as you please here, or simply let me know if you'd like to wait until morning and a meeting with Helen.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 25, 2007)

After things have started getting underway and the Captain arrives, Konstantine excuses himself from the group.  "Wish me luck.  It's time for the work to begin.  Oh, and don't blow my cover," the bard adds teasingly.

With that he begins to weave a simple, but hopefully cunning enough, web of deception and intrigue.
[sblock=OOC]This is likely going to be somewhat complex.  However you want to handle it will work fine with me.

First, I'm going to buy a drink for the lutist and approach her at a break.  Offering her the drink, a few coins, deft flirtation, and promising her any extra coin that I might bring in, Konstantine tries to convince her to do a duet or two with him (offerring some song that she'd likely know on the lute).  Diplomacy +25

During the performance (+22), Konstantine will cast glibness, using disguise spell.

After the performance, Konstantine will approach the Captain and begin making a new "friend."  Using both diplomacy and bluff (+49, thanks to glibness), Konstantine will attempt to create the illusion that he is an agent of the soon-to-arrive Prince.  He'll insinuate that lots of change is in store, hinting at the bad things that he already knows about, suggesting that since so much can happen, it is best for the Captain to get in his good graces.  Of course, discretion on the Captain's part will be stressed as paramount.  The more the Captain can help me, the more I can help him.  All that sort of thing.

Assuming that all goes well, Konstatine will spend the entire night with the Captain, not only convincing him of his fake postion and wringing as much info from him as possible, but also trying to convince the guy that he should like him as well.  Most of the heavy lying necessary will occur in the first 80 mins (after glibness is gone, my bluff is only +19).

Throughout the whole process, Konstantine will adapt however he think is necessary to make it work.  Unfortunately, he's is far better at this sort of thing than I can accurately portray.

Let me know if you have any questions on it.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Jan 25, 2007)

Ruathen lifts his glass in silent salute as the master of social combat goes to work.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 25, 2007)

Jasper watches the bard start to work his wiles on the current performer.  "I have 5 gold that he does BOTH.  I'd toss the captain in too if I thought he could provide some good information.

What took you so long Ruathen?  The road wearing you down after all these years?  We could have used your ears if nothing else, no one but Zagnak and myself heard the lady screaming her pretty little head off.  City life must be tough on the senses."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 25, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*

Padraig shakes his head in admiration and near-disbelief as he watches Konstantine work. Once he is sure that there will be no trouble with the Captain, he excuses himself momentarily to check on his horse Northwind in the stables. There, he takes some pains to see if he can see or "overhear" anything of potential interest.

[sblock=OOC]Spot (1d20-1=11)
Listen (1d20-1=12)[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 25, 2007)

Little Gil simply sits entranced by the two bards' performances - his silence a rare treat for his companions.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 25, 2007)

As Konstantine approaches the stage, the rest of the party goes about their meal.  He is seen leaning in to whisper in the Bard's ear as she pauses between songs.  Quickly, she lets out a charming laugh, "I'm Yieria, handsome.  And if you can sing as well as you can talk, you're welcome to do so, just don't get any designs on stealing my audience from me." 

The pair proceed to weave intricate harmonies, their voices carrying over the gentle strumming of the lute.  After a few songs of lovers meeting in the fields and other universally liked themes, Konstantine retires from the stage to a furious round of applause.

"Make sure you catch up with me later, sir," Yieria calls, "I'd love to hear news from outside Durbenford."

Padraig makes his way to the stables and finds them in good repair, his horse well off.  Occupying them at this time is also a warhorse wearing accoutrements matching those of the Captain inside.  The stable-boys seem to have snuck inside for a bite of food, and the outside is still but for the light strings of music and conversation coming from inside.

The bard approaches a surprised Captain, who stands to greet him, "Hello there sir.  You and your friends have certainly settled in quickly.  I'm Harold Trindel."  After introductions are done, he comments on your employ with the prince, "I had heard he was coming here... I suppose I can't upbraid you for stepping in with that situation earlier then.  Normally I'd insist that such matters be left to the watch, but they obviously weren't getting there in time.  It's hard enough keeping the peace without monstrous plants about..."

As the night gets on, Konstantine is able to break open the captains steely exterior and he opens up with more candid thoughts on the city and recent events.  "I don't pry much into what Lord Durben does, it's not my place.  He wouldn't be in power if good king Ulrich didn't want him there.  But I'll be damned if he doesn't let things go to far... He keeps pulling more watch from the places that need it!  What you've heard about the Fat Man and the Grey Rook guild is true.  They're both up to something... some of my men report that they're really in league with each other, or even one and the same.  The Fat Man has always kept his thieves under control, though..." 

He occasionally pauses to continue his ale, but responds well to more prodding, "I don't know much about the giants in the mountains, as I stick to the city for the most part.  You probably have more knowledge of events outside Durbenford than I do.  In fact, you may have more information about what goes on here... Have you heard about peasants in the poor quarter taking some sort of concoction to allow them to work longer hours?  The poor folks have it so hard they'd be willing to do anything to make ends meet."

[sblock=ooc]Vigwyn, let me know which name you plan to keep using for Padraig at invisible castle, this one was different than the last.
Let me know if there's anything specific you'd like to ask the captain about now that he's talking...
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 25, 2007)

Konstantine, after beginning conversation with the captain, makes sure to buy the captain drinks as he needs them.  "Well, Harold, it's very good to meet you.  As for keeping the peace, it is, in fact, largely what I do best.  My friends tend to do most of the less peaceful work," Konstantine says in response to the captain's comment about the animated vine.

"Its interesting that you bring up King Ulrich.  I am, techinically, an agent of the Prince, but, naturally, information tends to flow between the two.  Do you happen to know what reason the King actually might have for wanting Lord Durben in place?  Aside from sheer stability, of course."  The bard shrugs his shoulders.  "And the watch, I bet you know quite a bit about.  If the patrols aren't where they really need to be, where are they instead?"

After getting a response, Konstantine segues yet again.  "That business about the thieves is one of my primary concerns here.  You may end up catching wind of me being seen with them.  I'm going to try to get into their graces so that I can give the Prince a good brief on their goings-on.  Can you give me any more specific information about them that might steer me in the right direction?  Or, perhaps even better, get me a line on someone to see?"

Konstantine soaks up all the information he can, and returns follow-up questions as needed.  Once he has his fill, he excuses himself from the captain's company.  "Well, there is surely a host of things going on that need to be examined.  But between the work of the watch, and anything I can find out, we should be able to get things running well again.  If you need me for any help in the future, I'll likely be found here when I'm not working."

Following that, the bard attempts to touch base quickly with Shubryn.  Nothing lengthy that would attract attention, just a chance for him to pass a message if he needs to.

Once that's done, Konstantine tries to enjoy the rest of the night.  He socializes with folk, and flirts with Yieria during her breaks.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Jan 26, 2007)

TiCaudata said:
			
		

> Jasper watches the bard start to work his wiles on the current performer.  "What took you so long Ruathen?  The road wearing you down after all these years?




"Not at all. These, however," Ruathen says, tapping one of his travel-worn boots, "had seen better days, and were allowing my feet to meet the road much more intimately than I like. The cobbler in Dyer's Hamlet does good work."



> We could have used your ears if nothing else, no one but Zagnak and myself heard the lady screaming her pretty little head off.  City life must be tough on the senses."




"Oh, now, that wouldn't be a bit of sarcasm, would it?" he says with a wink. "I can't remember the last time I noticed something before yourself, or another of our more alert companions."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 26, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*

After checking on his horse and getting his fill of the fresh night air, Padraig returns to spend the rest of the evening with his companions.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 26, 2007)

Gil continues to enjoy the evening, first enthralled by the amazing entertainment, then enthralled by the amazing drink, then enthralled by any amazing females, and continuing to be enthralled by anything that happens to grab his attention...


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 26, 2007)

"Well, my friend, I don't know much about the relationship between the prince and Ulrich.  All I know is that Ulrich has done well for his countrymen, kept us safe, and not taxed us too heavily.  As for Durben, he was put in power around 10 years ago and has done well for most of that time."

"It's only recently that things have been getting out of hand.  My men are expected to patrol the nobles quarter day and night, and the residential quarter to a lesser extent.  After keeping the folks with money safe, there just isn't enough time to make a difference in the poorer quarters."

"The thieves I can't tell you much more about, I wish I could.  The Fat Man is in charge of most of them, though, and he's just what he sounds.  A 500 pound monster of a thing, most likely a half-orc."

As Konstantine passes Yieria with a wink, he senses a bit of tension.  She steals a furtive glance at the captain, and being the observant, diplomatic sort that he is, the bard realizes that he could easily undo the work he's done with the captain by spending too much time with the young lady.

The rest of the night passes uneventfully, and you find the Ox as pleasant in the morning as it was the night before.  The first of you downstairs notices Helen straight away, waiting for you.

As you take the time to gather together and begin the day, she approaches you with the following, "I've arranged to use the meeting room here so we can talk in private, if you'd follow me..."  Once seated there, she begins to speak, "Thank you again for the chance to speak with you.  My employer has found my description of you and your actions yesterday to be exactly what he needs.  I'll not hide any more details from you now, but know that you'll be expected to be quiet about this if you choose not to accept the offer of employment."

"One week ago, an angel visited Prince Geoffrey, the second son of the good King Ulrich, in a dream and warned him of a danger threatening the whole of the Northern Kingdom. The celestial spoke of a relic’s corruption by Orcus’ foul will, and the danger its corruption posed to the lands of light. An old sanctuary, deep inside Mount Rynas, houses a relic known as the Nanoc. Some call the place the Whimpering Depths, for the occasional cry or mutter that emanates from the rents on the mountainside. Near these fissures, a pair of golden doors stand closed in the Mountain’s face. This sacred item is the remains of holy Rynas, he who gave mortals the means to better themselves, to bring them out from the darkness of ignorance and into the light of learning. The angel, and Prince Geoffrey believes her, says the Nanoc is in danger of falling into the hands of unspeakable evil. Darkness has overtaken the former sanctuary, and as commanded by his faith, must sequester this relic and place it into the hands of the church. This is no desiccated husk that he wants you to find. In fact, the remains do not even appear to be a body. As far as I know, they were fashioned, reformed perhaps, into the likeness of a long rectangular box."

"Geoffrey wants you to retrieve this item and bring it back to Durbenford. Here, the church may find a more fitting place for its keeping. If you agree, you are to travel up the slopes of Mount Rynas, plumb its depths, and find the relic. Once you retrieve it, return here. You are to take every precaution to ensure the Nanoc remains concealed. Make no mistake; there are those who seek to take this item for themselves. One of the Prince’s agents will meet you in the town. He should identify himself as a prospective buyer for an interested party. Know him by his dark eyes and blue tattoo of three stars on his upper left cheek. Provided the relic is safe, he will then contact me, and I in turn will contact the Prince, so that he can at once set out to claim the item, and pay you your reward. Once the Nanoc is in the Prince’s hands, your business is concluded. In exchange for your efforts, he shall give each of you 5,000 gold pieces and bequeath onto you land grants of an equal value.
Finally, anything encountered in the Whimpering Depths is suspect for the festering evil has seeped throughout the former sanctuary and corrupts everything it touches. Therefore, trust nothing and noone. Orcus’ taint can affect anything… even you."

It is clear that she is sincere in her concern for the situation at hand and awaits your response anxiously.

[sblock=ooc]I'll be rolling some things for you in reguard to the above (lore, sense motive etc.) as you respond, have time to think, etc. (and when I have access to the adventure and dice)

If there's anything else you'd like to do before morning, let me know.

The rooms, at least the private ones, are moderately expensive if you choose to stay here:
Common barracks style room: 5sp
Private room (sleeps 1):  2gp
Suite (sleeps 2, includes hot bath, sitting room): 30gp/week

Just make sure you remember to pay... (mark it on your character sheets)  FYI - I won't be too concerned about this sort of thing, just try to make the necessary adjustments.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Jan 26, 2007)

Ruathen sits back in his chair with eyes shut and brows arched, as he takes in the scope of the circumstances Helen describes.

"This is certainly no mean task you propose, Ms. Dunsreisch; I believe I understand why the Prince sought to address it with a group possessing more specialized skills than the general militia might possess," he says, looking around at his companions. "In any case, I cannot help but feel some affinity for the cause - I would not see the memory of any patron of enlightenment made a mockery by a demon's designs."


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 26, 2007)

Zagnak snorts in derision when the woman mentions the Prince and the Angel. He waits until she is finished.

"Need some money upfront....For...supplies!"


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 26, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Precisely as you anticipated, bardic knowledge and sense motive are certainly being used.  Add in some more diplomacy, too.[/sblock]
Konstantine waves a dismissive hand at Zagnak.  "Oh please!  No need to insult Miss Dunsreisch."

As if completly ignoring his own advice, the bard inquires delicately.  "I do need to ask whether there is some way that you can ease my mind, though.  I understand, of course, the need for secrecy in this matter.  But can you in show us somehow that you are, in fact, the prince's agent?  I'd hate to get led on this hunt only to later learn that our employer was not as represented to us.

"Additionally, while your description of the prospective buyer is certainly detailed, I also wonder if there might be greater precautions to be had.  I presume this will take some time for us to acquire the item.  What if your man is... compromised in the meantime?"


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 27, 2007)

Helen looks back at the group with resolve and calmly states, "Of course you need more assurance.  I'm sure you have magic at your disposal to discern the truthfulness of what I'm saying, and I'll gladly submit to such.  As for the other employees of the prince, I cannot completely vouch for them or their effectiveness.  If for some reason, though, after you acquire the requested item, you are unable to find the agent here..." At this she pauses somewhat doubtfully, but continues at the sight of your trustworthy smile, "As I'm sure you already know, the prince himself plans to visit Durbenford, and he will be only a short time behind his servant, to meet with you himself if the need arises."

"As for you my dear," she says, turning to Zagnak.  "If your companions do not convince you of the awaiting payment, I'll attempt to do so," she intones with a wink.

All indications, both outwardly and in your subconscience, lead you to believe that Helen is indeed truthful.  If she is lying in any way, she is not only quite the actress, but quite brave to so willingly submit to magic that would give her away.

Additionally, now that Konstantine sees that the story she presents is indeed truthful, he is made to recall a number of things.  

[sblock=ooc]Everyone, I put the below in a spoiler block because technically, only Konstantine has this knowledge.  If you prefer to await what Konstantine lets you in on and not read the contents, I encourage you to do so.  Also, Dichotomy, if you'd like to merely direct the others to read the below, feel free.[/sblock]
[sblock=Konstantine]Legends that speak of a time when the world was young, before the seeds of distrust were sown between elves and dwarves, before orcs were condemned to the dark places in the earth, when man first brushed the sand of creation from his eyes and when great Rynas walked the earth. This is the creature for whom the lake bordering Durbenford is named.  A titan, perhaps, Rynas was more than mortal, but less than a deity. His powers were far beyond the ken of mortals; he could raise mountains, form lakes where none lay before, seed forests and breathe life into the nostrils of the dead. Despite his might, instead of lording over the short-lived races, he chose to guide mortals. He taught them to work metal for tools, the ability to cultivate the land and most notably, to harness fire. Mortals prospered under his fatherly attentions. Art, philosophy and literature flourished.

Orcus, the gluttonous demon god of the dead, hated Rynas as the titan’s improvements stalled mortal wars, quelled their selfish desires, and ultimately slowed the number of wicked who would otherwise be condemned to suffer in the burning pits of his subterranean empire.  It is unknown exactly how, but Orcus brought about the destruction of Rynas and the utopia he had wrought.

"Nanoc" means "The Vessel" in celestial.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 27, 2007)

"No need for any magics, I think," Konstantine says as he flashes a smile at Helen.  "We'd not want to waste either our coin for a spellcaster's services," he adds with a glance at Zagnak, "or use our own resources when it is so plan that you speak the truth.  I'm in favor of the proposal.  What do the rest of you think?"
[sblock=OOC]While Konstatine won't do so now, later he will tell the party the tale in grandiose fashion.  Everyone can feel free to read the spoiler block in the post above.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Jan 27, 2007)

Ruathen nods. "It seems a worthy challenge, indeed. My blade will accompany any who feel likewise."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 27, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*

Padraig can't help but feel like this is exactly the kind of adventure they came to Durbenford for in the first place. He is fairly bursting with excitement, and has a difficult time keeping it from showing.

"Lady, I think you've found the right people for the quest!"

Once again, Padraig finds himself impressed with Konstantine's skills. Thank Kord the party has a man like him around.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 27, 2007)

A gutteral growl came from the distrustful hybrid, sounding more animal then humanoid. "Grrr, I don't like it...Always get some coin upfront. Bad...bad business..." he took one of his dirty talon-like nails and dislodged something grey and stringy from his teeth. Perhaps the remnants of a meal long since consumed. He regarded it for a moment before placing it on his purple tongue before continuing "We do this now with no money upfront, we hafta do next job, and next...Word spreads...We easy marks."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 27, 2007)

"Please, friend, allow me to assure you that *no one* will ever think I am an easy mark.  Well, unless that's what I want them to think..."

Konstantine looks at "Little" Gil and Jasper.  "You both on board?


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 27, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I'll perform knowledge checks as well to see if I can add any knowledge to what Konstantine has discovered

Religion - +11
Planes - +11[/sblock]

Jasper listens to the woman's pitch and his companions' subsequent debates in silence.  When Konstantine addresses him directly, the cleric meets the bard's eyes and holds them for a moment before looking around the faces of the rest of the party.  Apparently satisfied, he nods and says,  "I don't see much need for any spells to verify what she says, and I am mostly prepared to begin with this annoyance of Orcus already."


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 27, 2007)

With a nod to you, Helen says, "If you're agreed, then, I'll be off to inform my betters.  I don't know when I'll personally see you again, but I wish you the best of luck."  With that, barring any further words from the group, she excuses herself, leaving you in the private room to discuss among yourselves how you might go about taking on this venture.
[sblock=ooc]Jasper, you don't recall anything specific of the things she spoke, but you know that Rynas was a force for good, but not for any particular god.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 27, 2007)

"Many thanks for you well-wishes, dear Helen," Konstantine courteously sees her off.

Once the group is alone again, the bard notes, "Well, my expertise is done, at least for a time.  How would be best for us to go about this?  It may still be wise for me to catch a word with this Juptal and, perhaps moreso, Master Orin.  The latter may have some good information about the mountains that could help us.  But, otherwise, I don't know where to go from here."
[sblock=OOC]Did Helen give us any specifics, e.g. directions to the sanctuary in the mountian, etc.?[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 28, 2007)

Zagnak merely grumbled to himself a bit while finishing his drink. He would lend his skills to the task, and if need be, say _I told you_ so later.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 28, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Helen has not provided any details about the location of the Nanoc, other than the description she gave above.  Looking for more details around town seems a good idea, especially with the tip you got about Master Orin.

If you would all like to simply assume that information is gained, through Gather Information rolls, etc., I would be happy to do so, on the other hand, I'm cool with playing out visits to the folks around town.  Let me know what you'd like to do.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 28, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Well, I'm largely the only one that would have great gains for playing it out.  I have no opposition to moving things along with gather info rolls and the like.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 28, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*



			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> "How would be best for us to go about this?"



"I am not the wisest here, but I do recall from our military training that having more information is better than having less. I think that asking around a bit more--especially following up on some of our more promising leads--is a good idea before diving headlong into this quest.

"Also, I--and I assume others--will need at least a few hours to stock up on rations and the like before we head out."

[sblock=OOC]I have no preference on the asking around, vis-a-vis roleplay vs. rolls, and will happily go along with either path. By the way, great game! Thanks for DMing it.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 28, 2007)

Little Gil nods when Konstantine asks if he's onboard - and then immediately regrets the decision, as the pounding in his head begins anew.

"OOohhh...  Too much drink last night..." he mutters under his breath.

As his companions each debate the next course of action, he says quietly, "I'm with Padraig, we need to know as much information as we can before we commit to anything.  If you have leads, Konstantine, we should explore them as much as possible."  He then turns to Jasper and whispers, "Do you have anything for a colossal headache?  Some herbs for tea, perhaps?"

[sblock=OOC]Geez, I keep missing these long bursts of posts!  I'll go either way, though, playing them out or just giving them to us wholesale.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Jan 29, 2007)

"It seems we will be unable to proceed at all without at least determining how to approach this sanctuary - we should certainly contact this Master Orin if he is an authority on the region," Ruathen nods to Konstantine. "Once we have the relevant information, we can acquire any additional supplies that seem likely to be relevant."

[sblock=ooc]Konstantine would probably have the most success gathering information, but I'd participate if anyone wanted to play it out. Otherwise, I have no problem just moving things along.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 29, 2007)

The party's visit to Master Orin's shop goes well.  Though the alchemist seems fatigued and perhaps depressed, he is willing to share what he knows for a modest fee, even providing a rough map to the peak known as Mount Rynas.  He explains that the mountains are a difficult environment to traverse, requiring means to survive not only cold, but rock slides, high altitude, giants, and even an occasional wyrm.  It appears that by land, the journey to the mountain could take as much as two weeks to get there if any of the passages marked on the map have become impassable.  There is also the matter of arriving at the opposite bank of the large lake to contend with.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 29, 2007)

"Well friends," Konstantine remarks, "it seems we shall have our work cut out for us.  In the traveling at least.  Zagnak, do you have any specific thoughts on handling the elements?"


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 30, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*

Padraig thinks on this information for a while. "It sounds like it would be faster to hire passage on a vessel, if any make that trip, than to travel by land. And it has been quite some time since I travelled by boat--I should very much like to spend some time on the water again. On the other hand, I'm not sure how Northwind* would handle such a trip."

*Northwind is Padraig's warhorse.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Jan 30, 2007)

"Hmm, given the treacherous nature of mountain travel, perhaps your horse would be better kept stabled somewhere here in town?" Ruathen wonders, cringing at the prospect of a horse breaking its leg in some crevice. "Otherwise, we should probably invest in a few tents, sufficient rations, and perhaps some grappling hooks and pitons."


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 30, 2007)

"Ruathen's right, Padraig," Gil says, "if the the route is as rocky and treacherous as it sounds, Northwind might be better off here."

He scratches his head and thinks for a quick minute.

"Of course, it might be more expensive to stable him than to bring him along...  And considering the equipment we're gonna need, it sounds like Zagnak had the right idea all along.  We shoulda got some gold in advance.  I mean, I have a tent and a bunch of climbing gear, but we'll need at least another couple of tents.  Unless you all want to brave the elements."


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 30, 2007)

As the party plans the outing, they find easily that passage can be had aboard a boat across the lake for 4gp each.  Doing so would most likely shave quite some time if you can convince the boatsmen to drop you near the longitude of the mountain.  Stabling for Northwind can be had at a number of places in the city for 2gp per week.
[sblock=ooc]I didn't note it before, but the location marked as Mt. Rynas is about 10 miles north from the lake, and 20 miles from the eastern edge of the Kal'lugus mountain range.

Zagnak is familiar with all of the standard information about cold, mountainous environments found in the SRD here: mountains, cold, weather.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 31, 2007)

"Well, I'm always up for a boat ride."


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 1, 2007)

"Yes, I think hiring conveyance across the lake would be well worth the cost, considering the supplies and time we would consume in circumambulating it. Aside from that, I would certainly be willing to share the cost of a tent with one of you all."


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 1, 2007)

"Harumph...Travel in mountains very dangerous. More dangerous then big plant. Even with equipment, very dangerous...Without right equipment, some will die....Not Zagnak of course!
Zagnak will get right gear, keep warm, keep safe. Cannot take lowlanders too high too quickly though...Get sick." Zagnak drained another frothy beverage before announcing; "Will get gear now...Good gear cost good monies though."


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 1, 2007)

"Then allow me to accompany you.  I should have enough spare coin to cover the up front costs.  And perhaps I can negotiate a better price for us, as long as you can tell me what we actually need and what it _should_ cost."

Assuming that plan is agreeable, Konstatine will accompany whomever else is going to get supplies, and the bard will, indeed, try to work the best deal he can.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 1, 2007)

Zagnak nods, and rises from the table. He stretches, making all sorts of odd popping and cracking sounds before heading for the door, assuming whomever  wants to will follow.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 1, 2007)

The party is able to easily find what they need in the way of mundane supplies, and Konstantine is able to secure them a 20% discount by mentioning their recent heroic actions.
[sblock=ooc]Feel free to update your sheets with purchases, etc.  I'll post regarding the beginning on the journey tomorrow.

If you wish to buy magical or fantastic items, let me know.  Most that are inexpensive enough for you to purchase at the moment should be available.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 1, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*

Padraig picks up a variety of items he thinks will come in handy on the journey, including a winter blanket, a grappling hook, a climber's kit, a week of trail rations, a cold weather outfit, crampons*, and fur clothing*. Padraig already has a tent, and is willing to share with anyone in need of shelter.

"Once again, Konstantine, we owe you a debt of thanks for your honeyed words."

"Zagnak, do you think I have missed anything important? Also, given your quite advanced survival skills, do you think you will be able to scavenge firewood on most days?"

[sblock=OOC]* = from Frostburn, pending DM approval.

Crampons are metal spikes that lash to your footwear and legwear, granting a +2 circumstance bonus to Balance checks made to avoid slipping on an icy surface, and a +2 circumstance bonus on Climb checks.

Fur clothing conists of layered furs, and can be worn over armor or regular clothing. Fur clothing grants a +5 circumstance bonus to Fortitude saving throws against exposure to cold weather. (When worn over a cold weather outfit [see PHB] the bonuses stack, granting a total of +10.) Fur clothing increases armor check penalties by 2.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 2, 2007)

The group makes their preparations to set out and finds their way to the wharfs.  There, they are met with gruff, but pleasant fisherman.  It does not take long to find one willing to make a little extra money to ferry them across. 

The trip across is uneventful, but startlingly beautiful, especially near the opposite shore.  There, snowmelt waterfalls feed the lake, and rainbows play along the mist at the base of many.  Rynas' Tears itself is pristine, clear, and calm but for the bountiful fish that occasionally leap from the surface.

Thereafter, having left the fishermen behind, the party finds the way again largely pleasant.  They spend the rest of this first day of their journey traversing rocky hills until they find one of the passes marked on Master Orin's map.  By the time they set up camp, the lake is only visible from as they top one rise after another.  As the sun sets, a chill begins to set in, but none so harsh as the snowcapped peaks ahead foretell.
[sblock=ooc]Feel free to continue purchases, etc.  The equipment mentioned above sounds great.  Please let me know if I move you too far, or not far enough, without input.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 2, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*

Padraig finds a good stable for Northwind, and pays the stablekeeper 1 week's gold up front. Then he grooms the horse and gives him an apple before saying his goodbyes.

Once on the lake, Padraig is in awe of nature's wonder. Seldom has he had the opportunity to set out across the water. He finds himself admiring the men and women who make their living on the silvery lake. The trip is worth every bit of the 4 gold pieces he pays. Saying goodbye to the fisherman, he finds himself already looking forward to sailing the lake again on the way back.

After spending all day climbing, Padraig is bone-weary as he and his companions settle in for the night. "Zagnak, have you had any luck finding firewood? A roaring fire would be welcome to chase away the cold."

As the chill sets in, Padraig sets up his two-person tent, then changes from his armor to his cold weather outfit.

[sblock=OOC]I think the pace is good. Sometimes in PbP things can get slow if the party isn't sure what's next, or is at a decision point and nobody wants to step on anybody else's toes. At those times, it helps for the DM to step in and keep things moving along. So far, so good.  [/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 2, 2007)

Ruathen makes his way from merchant to merchant, purchasing the necessities of a mountain trek.* He briefly considers browsing the offerings of those merchants who cater to Durbenford's arcanist community, but upon inspecting his remaining funds, quickly thinks better of it - besides, he reminds himself, over-reliance on magic is a sure way to become complacent in one's abilities. Instead, he'll simply come to an agreement with one of the party to share a tent, and volunteer to carry it in his enchanted haversack.

*[sblock=ooc]Climber's kit, cold weather outfit, 8 days' rations, and I'll split the cost of a tent with someone else who's tentless [/sblock]

Upon setting up camp for the night, he aids in searching for any firewood, and makes sure to collect as much extra as possible, suggesting as much to the rest of the party - there likely won't be much at higher elevations. As night falls, he retires to his tent, sitting cross-legged with a blanket wrapped about himself, and slowly enters the elven reverie that approximates sleep.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 2, 2007)

Following Zagnak's advice and Padraig's lead, Little Gil buys a pair of crampons, a winter outfit, and some fur overclothes, opting for a set that he believes to be made of yeti fur (but probably isn't).  "Hey, Padraig,"  he says striking a "fearful" pose, "check it out.  I'm a yeti!  RRRAAWWRRRR!!!  Heh.  Do you think any other yeti we meet up in the mountains would be mad if I'm wearing this?  Ooh...  I hope I'm not wearing a cousin or anything."

He spends the trip across the lake singing and humming old sea shanties, and thanks the fisherman kindly for the ride.  When the group sets up camp, he offers what little room is left in his tent - after he squeezes his own large frame in there - to anyone else who may need it.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 2, 2007)

During the trip, Konstantine remains mostly quiet.  His companions have come to know the bard well enough to know that he occasionally needs down-time from his high social interactions to both just be alone and to ponder the information he's learned.

Once the group has made camp, Konstantine makes certain that he is well-bundled for the elements.  In fact, he is probably more bundled then necessary.  "What?  Do you know how much reputation I could lose if I were to catch a cold?  I'd not be able to sing my best."  The bard brews a strong tea with odd herbs in it.  Most likely they actually don't do any real good, but some old maid somewhere once heard that just maybe they were good for the throat.  And that bare chance is enough for Konstantine to sip the stuff.
[sblock=OOC]I'll get my equipment taken care of tonight, but mostly it'll just be the same things everyone else has gotten.[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 2, 2007)

Zagnak inspects the purchases. "Good, good...Also make sure you bring food. Though nature may provide, we may not have time to hunt or forage."


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 3, 2007)

Jasper follows suit with much of what the rest of the group purchases: cold weather clothing, furs, rations, a winter blanket, crampons, and a climbers kit.  After taking one look at Gil he also goes in on a tent with Ruathen.

As the boat crosses the lake, the cleric is slightly uneasy.  "I just prefer my own two feet!" he mutters whenever anyone asks if he is alright.  When the boat nears the shore, he is the first one off and thankfully wanders around aimlessly while the others unlad their own belongings.

For the rest of the day, Jasper cheerily climbs and helps Zagnak with scouting if need be.  As night draws in he assists the others (particularly Konstantine) set up camp and tries to find a morsel or two in the area for snacking on.

[sblock=ooc]survival +4;  I also (finally) got my updated character sheet off of my work computer and online.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 4, 2007)

Sitting at the evening fire with the rest of the group and gazing out in the direction of the mountains, Gil asks, "So...  Which one is Mount Rynas?"


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 4, 2007)

The evening passes uneventfully for the group.  Though it gets cool, the firewood Zagnak gathers easily holds back the night chill, as well as the dark.  Small game is plentiful this close to the streams that feed Rynas' Tears, and the party does not yet need to break into their packed rations.  

Dawn breaks and after their customary morning ritual, the 6 adventurers once again set out toward Mount Rynas, and the Nanoc.
[sblock=ooc]If you could let me know at this point your standard marching arrangement, watch order, buff spells you cast at the beginning of the day, etc., that would be great, as the mountains are sure to get more dangerous soon...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 4, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]As far at watches go, Konstatine only sleeps 2 hours a night and doesn't eat anything (ring of sustenence).  So, as long at I can get those 2, I can watch the rest of the time.

Regarding marching order, Konstantine would suggest that he is near the middle, since he has no weapons and can best help when nearest all his companions.

Otherwise, nothing else to note except that anytime that we need a light source, Konstatine can carry it.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 4, 2007)

OOPS.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 5, 2007)

In the morning Zagnak, harvests some fresh berries for breakast, feeds his bear and sniffs at the wind.

OOC: Survival to see what the weather will be like. If it is clear I am going to change Call Lightning. Cast Goodberry and Endure Elements


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 5, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]As an elf, Ruathen only needs to meditate 4 hours each day, so he can keep watch whenever Konstantine isn't. As for marching order, he should probably be around 3rd in line; that way, he can cast any buffs or ranged attack spells before joining the melee.[/sblock]

Ruathen, having risen some time earlier, kept warm in the hours before dawn practicing maneuvers by campfire light. When the party is ready, he finally breaks off his training and shrugs into his backpack. "Ah," he says, taking a deep breath of the brisk air, "some time in the mountains will do me good, I think. The air will be much thinner, and I will be forced to practice proper respiratory control to avoid becoming fatigued." He seems genuinely eager at the prospect.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 5, 2007)

When the others awake, they find Konstatine sitting next to the fire, which the bard had kept diligently roaring throughout the night.  Bundled in his many layers of clothes, he sits huddled over more of his tea.

In response to Rauthen's statement, the bard looks flabergasted.  "Are you crazy?  This cold is going to be the death of my voice, I just know it."  Konstantine remains near the fire as long as possible while the others ready themselves for the journey.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 5, 2007)

The party begins their trek again after Zagnak successfully provides them with breakfast.  The weather holds as fair, but the druid knows that precipitation will most likely follow late tomorrow or the next day, and by that time it will most likely mean snow.

During the days journey, the party is interupted...
[sblock=ooc]One last chance for anything you want to let me know about marching order, buffs, etc.  I'll be posting a map/init/etc. later today.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 5, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*

Padraig awakens to the cold, bracing air. After going about his daily ablutions, he changes back into his armor and fur clothing. "It's good to see everyone in such a fine mood this morning! Thanks again, Ruathen and Konstantine, for keeping watch--it's nice that the rest of us can get a proper night's sleep in the wilds. And Zagnak, good food as always," comments Padraig, rubbing his full belly.

After packing and making ready for the day's journey, Padraig looks back at the lake, then up at the mountains. In their shadow, a chill descends upon him that signifies more than just cold air. Though it does no good, the veteran cinches up his furs against it. Padraig attempts to put his feelings of foreboding out of his mind. Putting on a brave face, he turns back to his friends, "Shall I take point?"

[sblock=OOC]Unless anyone objects, Padraig will march in the lead. In the wilderness, it makes sense that he would need his hands free, so his weapons will be sheathed. However, in dungeons, caves, etc., he would probably have his sword out in most dangerous situations.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 5, 2007)

Ruathen just grins at Konstantine, and nods to Zagnak. "I know you had reservations about this undertaking, my friend, but do know that we all value your wilderness expertise."


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 6, 2007)

Jasper helps Zagnak as able, and then quietly takes the rear, keeping a sharp eye out for a rear assault.  Before the party makes any good distance, he speaks two spells to help him for the day.

[sblock=ooc]Magic Vestment on his shield (now +2) and Greater Magic Weapon on his mace (now +2).[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 6, 2007)

The party travels toward their destination, and as the sun comes up, they remove their fur clothing for the warmer daytime hours.  It is fortunate that they do, for a little after noon, they are ambushed from above.  As Zagnak and Padraig take the fore, leading the others through a pass, a boulder rains down from above, almost knocking Ruathen to the ground.

Looking up, the party sees a humanoid, some 15 feet tall, covered in furs and the dust of snow.  Above them about 50' on a ledge, it stoops to pick up another rock.




[sblock=ooc]Surprise round: Thing throws a rock at Ruathen: 17+? hits.  15 damage.


W=Gwennath
J=Jasper
P=Padraig
K=Konstantine
G=Gil
Z=Zagnak

X=Thing

Init and Status:
Konstantine: 12 -
Padraig: 12 -
Gil: 10 - 
Jasper: 9 - GMW+2[5PM], MV+2[5PM]
Ruathen: 9 - 15hp.
Zagnak: 8 - Endure Elements
Thing: 3 - 

Party -

Note: please excuse the random map, and ignore the markings.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Konstantine immediately begins singing a wild war chant, and his allies feel courage roar in their blood.
[sblock=OOC]Inspire Courage (Su): +2 morale bonus on saves vs charm & fear and to attack and weapon damage rolls[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 6, 2007)

"Zagnak!  Ruathen! Grab hold of me!"

The cleric moves just south of Ruathen and transports the three of them next to the beast.

[sblock=OC]
Dimensional Door to which all three (if willing, if either of you aren't then that person doesn't come with) transport to the three squares on the NE corner of the "thing"[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 6, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

"Kord's boot!" cries the veteran as the falling rock smashes into Ruathen. Looking up for the source of the rock, he is shocked to see that it didn't fall at all--it was thrown!

Noting that the creature who threw the rock is fifty feet up an icy cliff, Padraig doubts that he'll be able to close for melee. Instead, he draws his longbow and nocks an arrow. He pulls back the string, noting how it creaks in the frosty air, and lets fly!

[sblock=OOC]Designates the Thing for purposes of Dodge feat (+1 to AC)
Mwk Comp. Longbow, Atk +11, Dmg 1d8+4, Crit 20/x3, Range 100'
_Reminder: Precise Shot feat--no penalty for firing into melee._[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 6, 2007)

"Hurk!" Ruathen buckles under the sudden impact, and staggers for a moment before regaining his footing and craning his neck to see where it had come from. When he realizes that this was no simple avalanche, he quickly decides to take any further such projectiles out of the equation, and casts a particularly pernicious necromancy at his attacker. As soon as Jasper reaches him, Ruathen grasps his shoulder and prepares to come face-to-face with whatever waits above.

[sblock=ooc]Oof... Ok, I cast _Blindness_ at the "thing," simultaneously designating it for my Dodge feat, draw my rapier, and wait for Jasper to teleport us.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 7, 2007)

"Looks like we got us a biiiig problem!" Gil says, none too amused this time.  He pulls out his bow and lets loose a barrage of arrows.

[sblock=OOC]Quick Draw bow; +2 Longbow, Rapid Shot, +2 bard song: +15/+15/+10, 1d8+4 damage.  Precise Shot also, no penalty for firing into melee.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 7, 2007)

The party, initially suspecting an avalanche, does not react quickly to the threat above them.  Konstantine brings them to their senses with a stirring battle cry, and continues to encourage them with song.  Padraig assesses the situation and brings his bow to bear, but his arrow sails over the giant.  Gil meets with some success, as his first arrow clips the cliff's edge, and the second flies wide, but the third strikes the creature in the thigh.

As this happens, Jasper brings himself and his companions into a more equitable position, but Ruathen is unable to take advantage, as his spell is shrugged off by the enormous formidable warrior.




[sblock=ooc]
Konstantine sings.
Padraig fires: 4+11.  misses.
Gil fires: 9+15,3+15,15+10.  Last hits.  6+2 damage.
Jasper casts.
Ruathen casts, save: 15+?, succeeds.  No effect.

R=Ruathen
J=Jasper
P=Padraig
K=Konstantine
G=Gil
Z=Zagnak

X=Thing

Init and Status:
Zagnak: 8 - Endure Elements
Thing: 3 - 8hp.
Konstantine: 12 - Bard song.
Padraig: 12 -
Gil: 10 -
Jasper: 9 - GMW+2[5PM], MV+2[5PM]
Ruathen: 9 - 15hp.

Party - Inspire Courage +2.

Jasper, let me know if that's not where you wanted to appear.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 7, 2007)

Seeing that his adversary's vision seems unimpaired, Ruathen frowns but immediately presses the offensive with a pair of rapier thrusts, before springing back a step, hoping to draw his foe into opening itself to further attack.

[sblock=ooc]Full attack with rapier, followed by 5' step back (remember Mobility feat)[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 7, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*

Padraig gasps in surprise as his friends pop into place at the top of the cliff. 'Here is a new magic I haven't seen before. Jasper's deity is surely a being of great power!' The warrior makes a brief silent prayer to his own deity Kord, and lets three more arrows whistle through the frigid air.

[sblock=OOC]Continue to designate Thing for Dodge feat (+1 to AC)
Take 5' step if necessary to get shot at Thing without cover
Full Attack
Mwk Comp. Longbow, Rapid Shot, Atk +9/+9/+4 (before bonuses), Dmg 1d8+4, Crit 20/x3, Range 100'
_Reminder: Precise Shot--no penalty for firing into melee._[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 7, 2007)

Konstantine's song quickly changes in a way that almost no one could discover.  But, just as before, some of his friends suddenly feel quicker than they did before.
[sblock=OOC]_Haste_ using disguise spell.  The primary targets are R, J, and Z.  I'm not sure how much the height does or does not affect my ability to include G and/or P.  If possible, I will include one or both, otherwise not.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 7, 2007)

Gil, feeling less jovial with this new, unknown, and far more dangerous threat, simply curses at the stray arrows and redoubles his efforts.

[sblock=OOC]Taking a 5' step straight back (away from the Thing), then full attack again:  +2 Longbow, Rapid Shot, +2 bard song: +15/+15/+10, 1d8+4 damage. Precise Shot, no penalty for firing into melee.[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 7, 2007)

Zagnak was impressed by the sheer size and strength of the Giant-sized warrior before him. Of course the half-orc was no slouch in that department either, and what he lacked in size he made up for in sheer ferocity. He roared in anger, and hammered at the thing with his massive club.

OOC: 
Free Action: Rage, makes STR 26 CON 18 HP 75 AC 14
Full Action: Power Attack for 5, -5 to hit +10 dmg (2handed weapon)
1st attack +12 to hit, Damage = 1d10+25+1d6(shock)
2cd attack +7 to hit, Damage = 1d10+25+1d6(shock)

This does not include Haste but does Include Inspire


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 7, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]In light of my stupidity, change Konstantine's action to casting _blindness_ at the giant.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 8, 2007)

Utterly surprised by the trio of adventurers suddenly surrounding him, the giant stands idly by while Zagnak's club comes crashing down into the small of its back.

Reeling from the blow, the monstrous thing turns to the large half-orc and, abandoning the rock it was about to pick up, instead swings at him with the battleaxe it holds in its other hand.  Jasper and Ruathen are splattered with blood as the giant completely overpowers Zagnak, drawing huge gashes in his face and chest, almost bringing him to his knees.  Only the ferocity granted by his temper keeps him upright.
Konstantine seeks to aid his allies by taking away the giant's senses, but the thing hardly notices in the now sprawling melee.
Padraig and Gil pepper the giant's back with arrows, meeting with some success.  The thing appears badly injured, but seems to have no intentions of fleeing.
Ruathen quickly stabs the giant in the opening created before stepping back...






[sblock=ooc]Zagnak attack: 20!, confirm 14+12, confirmed.  Damage: 53+4+6(shock)=63 damage.
Second attack 12+7 misses.
Giant attacks Zagnak: 16+?, 15+?.  Both hit.  Damage 36, 32.
Konstantine casts: save: 15+?, succeeds.  No effect.
Padraig attacks: 19,14,6.  First 2 hit.  9+2,10+2 damage.
Gil: 15, 1!, 3.  First hits.  5 damage.
Ruathen Attacks: 2+15, 12+10. Second hits.  4+2 damage.

R=Ruathen
J=Jasper
P=Padraig
K=Konstantine
G=Gil
Z=Zagnak

X=Thing

Init and Status:
Jasper: 9 - GMW+2[5PM], MV+2[5PM]
Zagnak: 8 - 68hp. Endure Elements, Rage[7r]
Thing: 3 - 115hp.
Konstantine: 12 - Bard song[10r].
Padraig: 12 -
Gil: 10 -
Ruathen: 9 - 15hp.

Party - Inspire Courage +2.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 8, 2007)

Flabbergasted, and confident that another attempt will not likely work, Konstantine simply keeps singing.
[sblock=OOC]Technically I'm actually not doing anything, but I'm not gonna try casting another fort save spell against a giant.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 8, 2007)

Jasper gasps at the damage done to Zagnak and narrows his eyes, swinging at the giant before him.

[sblock=OC]full attack the giant and a 5' step SE[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 8, 2007)

Jasper joins his companions in inflicting as much harm as possible on the giant, striking it soundly with his morningstar.
[sblock=ooc]Attacks: 10+13, 3+. First hits.  8+2 damage.

Thing - 125hp
[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 8, 2007)

Zagnak howled in pain and rage. Deep within the recesses of his mind he knew he had to put the thing down. With only sheer tenacity and anger keeping him alive he struck out again. Hammering over and over blindly. 

OOC: Full attack action
1st attack +17 to hit, Damage = 1d10+15+1d6(shock)
2cd attack +12 to hit, Damage = 1d10+15+1d6(shock)


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 8, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*

'Oh my god!' thinks the veteran to himself as he sees the giant creature tearing his half-orc friend to shreds. 'If we don't kill that thing fast, Zagnak will be more like half-an-orc than a half-orc.'

[sblock=OOC]If the Thing is not down by my turn, I will Full Attack again, just like last round.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 8, 2007)

Zagnak continues his duel with the much larger foe, and strikes it once again, this time square on the temple.  The thing seems almost invincible though, as the druid's club simply bounces off.  

The giant, bleeding profusely, returns in kind, practically splitting Zagnak in two.

The half-orc falls lifeless as the giant turns to the next nearest foe.

Jasper, still swinging his morningstar, does not even see it fall from his hands after the giant separates his head from his body...

[sblock=ooc]Zagnak attacks: 20!, 3. Not confirmed.  7+12.  Misses.  Damage: 17.
Giant attacks Zagnak: 13+?.  Hits, damage: 33.  Zagnak dies.
Cleave on Jasper: 8.  Misses.
2nd Attack: 20!, 16.  Confirmed.  Damage: 105.  Jasper dies.
Greater cleave on Ruathen: 1.

Init and Status:
Konstantine: 12 - Bard song[10r].
Padraig: 12 -
Gil: 10 -
Ruathen: 9 - 15hp.
Thing: 142hp. 
[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 8, 2007)

> Zagnak attacks: 20!, 3. Not confirmed. 7+12. Misses. Damage: 17.
> Giant attacks Zagnak: 13+?. Hits, damage: 33. Zagnak dies.




OOC:
Ewww Min Damage on that one...Ah well. Good luck guys.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Ruathen's eyes widen and, just for a moment, flicker with fear, as he sees two of his allies fall in as many seconds. Mastering himself, he extends a hand and sends a pair of incandescent bolts streaking toward the giant. "Come on, then!" he screams at it in challenge, and, realizing it has a reach advantage on him, leaps back into striking range.

[sblock=ooc]cast _magic missile_, 5' step forward[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 8, 2007)

Gil reels from the sight of two of his friends going down so quickly and gruesomely.  Screaming in rage, he unleashes another trio of arrows at the giant.

[sblock=OOC]Full attack, just like last round.  

Also, HOLY SHI[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 8, 2007)

Gil hardly pauses in his constant firing and his next arrow fells the great warrior.  The giant falls to the ground at the edge of the cliff as his strength finally leaves him.

After that, all is still.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 8, 2007)

Seeing the giant lying still, Gil looks around desperately for a way up to the top of the cliff.  Spying what looks to be a makeshift walkway over to the southwest, he calls to Padraig and Konstantine, "Come on!  I think we can go up this way!"

Shouting up towards the cliff, he yells, "Ruathen!  Stay where you are!  We're coming up!"

He then runs toward the pathway leading up.

[sblock=OOC]If I'm not mistaken, that looks to be a sort of pathway up to the top over by the *0'E* on the map, right?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 8, 2007)

"Ruathen!" Konstantine calls from below, "are they okay?"  The bard pulls out his wand, but, seeing the two even from this distance as they were smashed by the giant, he already has the sickening feeling that it is too late.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 8, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]That's correct.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Ruathen just stands staring down at the dead giant, his breath fogging in the cold air, and an intense look on his face. When his companions reach him, he takes a deep breath before turning to address them. "Alright, it is obvious what has befallen, but we must remain calm - the situation is far from hopeless. We will need to arrange some way of transporting Zagnak and Jasper's bod... _of transporting Zagnak and Jasper_ back to town; I believe we could use a couple of tents as makeshift stretchers. Hopefully, we can hail some fishermen from the lakeshore to ferry us across. Then, we will see if the local clergy are inclined to lend aid to those who run their errands..." He inhales once again, but then simply sighs, waiting to see what the rest think of the situation.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 8, 2007)

"Blasted moron!" Konstantine exclaims in a somewhat sudden burst of emotion.  "We could have whittled away at that giant for as long as it took from afar.  It should have never had the chance to do _that_!"  The bard's face grows ashen as he looks at the mutilated forms of his companions.

"In any case, we _do_ need to get them back to town.  Our task will have to be delayed a bit.  Perhaps Helen will be willing to connect us with aid.  But we are surely no longer going to look like the good prospects she'd thought she was hiring.  Dammit!"


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 9, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*

Weighed down by his heavy armor, Padraig makes it up the incline a few moments after the faster Gil and Konstantine.

His heart is heavy as he comes to grips with the bloody mess at his feet--the steaming, stinking body of the giant; the broken bodies of his friends; the bloody snow; Jasper's severed head...

He turns from the rest of the group and retches into the snow.

When he recovers, he turns back to his remaining friends. "Yes, let's get the bodies back to town and find out if we can bring them back to the living. Surely Jasper's church will be willing to help us with him. As for Zagnak, we might need to seek...alternate methods."

Padraig's eyes once again find the giant's corpse. "If the people of Durbenford have been given trouble by the giants, perhaps they'll be more willing to help us if we return with evidence that we have killed one. We should bring back its head or its right hand. Also, we should bring the thing's massive axe... and it may carry other treasures as well..."

[sblock=OOC]Obviously, we'll search the body.
How many of my arrows that missed are recoverable?
Are there any tracks that we can see?[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 9, 2007)

Gil runs up full tilt to the scene and throws his pack down, kneeling beside the mutilated corpses.  Fighting back the urge to retch, he masks his intense grief with a cold utilitarian sternness.  He digs into his haversack and starts pulling some items out.

"Get as much of the...  Body as we can.  Ruathen, get Jasper's head.  We're going to need that.  Pack it in this sack with as much snow as you can fit.  Put any other, um...  _Parts_ in sacks with snow as well."   If it weren't for the quiver in his voice and the occasional tear he wipes away, one might think he was completely heartless as he goes about preparing the bodies for the trip back.

After a moment he says, "Padraig, Ruathen, I think you're right.  We should be able to get some help from both the townspeople and the local clergy.  Proof of this foul, felled brute should help.

"But Konstantine's got a point.  It won't look good to our current employer if we return the very next day with two bodies in tow.  It would be great if we could keep this from her, but I don't know how we could."

[sblock=OOC]Gil will also look for any of his recoverable arrows.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 9, 2007)

"I will think on that as we travel back.  I'd not want to lie to her.  Sure, she would believe me, but it would take a tangled web to keep it covered up.  The question then is whether to ask for her and her employer's assistance in the matter, or just go on our own."  The bard quickly becomes lost in thought as he tries to balance the pros and cons.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 9, 2007)

The giant's tracks are not hard to find, but they appear to come from further up the mountain, generally to the north.  It appears that this particular creature was out on his own for some time, as he carries dried meats, a very large blanket, well used flint and steel, etc.  Also in his large pack is a small fortune of 130 platinum pieces, and what appears to be a wand.

[sblock=ooc]Padraig finds one arrow, Gil, 2.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 10, 2007)

As Ruathen joins the others in arranging for the transport of their casulaties, he says, "I suppose the question of whether we absolutely must inform Helen of our setback depends partly upon whether any clergy we might contract to help us are already aware of our mission, etcetera. If we could find someone ignorant of our identity, well, then..."

As they inspect the giant's belongings, Ruathen uses _Detect Magic_ to determine what he can about the apparent wand they find.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 10, 2007)

Ruathen concentrates on the wand and sees that it has a faint aura of Transmutation about it.  Even better, it has an engraving that pictures a sword and whetstone.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 10, 2007)

After arrows are recovered, _detect magic_ is cast, and tracks are found, Konstantine helps the others with any last preparations.  "Let's get out of here.  We can investigate the tracks when we return."


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 11, 2007)

The party is able to pack up the remains of their companions, especially with the help of magical containers, and get them back to the shore of the lake over the course of the next day.  There, some fast talking by Konstantine gets them onto a fishing boat with minimal questions about the large sacks.

After a calm trip across the lake, allowing you all the time in the world to ponder the fate of your companions, and agonize over where responsibility lyes, you arrive back in the city.

[sblock=ooc]I'm guessing this is the way you've chosen to go, so I'm taking us there.  Feel free to set me straight if you need to do something else in the mountains, etc.

Konstantine Bluff: 18+19=37[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 11, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*

"Perhaps we should split up. It seems to me that if there is a church of Fharlanghn in Durbenford, we might be able to get help for Jasper with little trouble. Zagnak, being a half-orc, is another matter. I'm sure we'll find the same prejudices against his kind here as anywhere else.

"I think that finding help for Zagnak will take more 'wheel greasing' than for Jasper. So I propose that Konstantine and one other take Zagnak; the other two can take Jasper and try to find a church of Fharlanghn.

"Of course, I've never won any awards for making good decisions, so perhaps some other course is best. What say you?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 11, 2007)

"Your idea seems reasonable," Konstantine notes.  "Likely we will need some funds to make the idea more attractive.  Should we attempt to secure such funds first so that we have them on hand, or try to learn what we can without them first?"

After a decision is made, Konstatine will go about trying to find where the best place to look for help for the half-orc would be found.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 11, 2007)

Through some investigation, the two groups find that while there is a temple to Farharlanghn in church's row, the temple district near Lord Durben's castle, the clergy there is obviously not of sufficient power to raise the dead.

Looking for more unconventional means however proves fruitful.  There is a priestess of some great reputation among the folks of poor quarter.  She is called Mother Tara by most of them, often with tones of respect and admiration.  A follower of the Path of the Shattered Sword, she follows no particular god, but rather a way of peace and kindness.  Directions to the temple she keeps near the poor quarter are easy to come by.

Additionally, some folks questioned suggest that a druid by the name of Bevin Nightwind.  Though he is known to be a recluse, he takes responsibility for Rynas' Tears and the twin rivers flowing from it.  His dilapidated tower is visible along the cliff face, overlooking the fishermen's wharfs and the lake.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 11, 2007)

"Well, a non-sectarian option certainly bodes well for our chances of raising both a Fharlanghnite and a half-orc druid. What say we humbly approach this Tara, and let her make the first move concerning the price? Gods, that sounded awfully crass of me... I'm sorry, I- I just haven't had any real experience with this kind of thing, traveling alone for so many years before I met you all." Ruathen frowns, then shakes his head as if to banish some grim thought. "In any case, consider my gold and possessions as held in common, should we need the funds to bring back our friends."


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 12, 2007)

"Well, realistically, the more coin we have the better chance we have of getting help.  I don't want to go sell all of our valuables just now, though.  That handful of platinum should help grease the wheels, I would think.

"I'll go with Konstantine and help Zagnak.  If we do encounter any...  Problems, it'll look less suspicious if one of his own kind were wanting to raise him."


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 12, 2007)

"The only question, then, is whether to bring them both to this Tara first, or bring one to her and the other to this druid."


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 12, 2007)

"Well, it'd certainly be quicker if Tara could raise both..."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 13, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

"Yes, I agree it is best to go to Tara first, though I think we should feel her out before we reveal our dead. If she does not seem to be a good option, at least we have met an important personage in the city. We should remember the druid, though, in case we need him as a last resort... or again later."


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 13, 2007)

"We are agreed then, yes?"  Konstantine heads to see this Tara, where he will proceed with the plan.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 13, 2007)

"Sounds good to me."


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 13, 2007)

The modest single story structure which is pointed out to you as The Minster of the Shattered Sword manages to draw attention despite it's humble appearance, do mostly to the exceptional cleanliness of the stone construction, and the lack of the kudzu that chokes most of the city.

Inside the open double doors, you find a few peasants worshiping, and a few more receiving a handout of food from an attractive woman appearing to be in her mid thirties.  Dressed in flowing blue and silver robes trimmed with platinum thread, she is obviously not one of the peasants.

As you approach, she greats you with quiet cheerfulness, "Aren't you an impressive looking group.  What can I do for you?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 13, 2007)

"Impressive?  I'd like to take that as a compliment.  Are you Mother Tara?  I understand that your work here is what is truly impressive.  While folk like us brave the dangers of the wild and delve into dungeons, that would be of little meaning if there were not folk like you teaching compassion by both word and deed to the many more people that stay here."  Konstatine follows Padraig's suggestion of getting a sense for the woman before revealing our companions.  Assuming there is nothing to suggest he should do otherwise, the bard will segue into discussion of their plight.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 13, 2007)

"So you *are* adventurers, then.  Normally I wouldn't stand for such pleasantries from your sort, but you seem nice enough, so I'll let it go," Tara states, her friendly demeanor contrasting with the somewhat flippant content of her words.  "I am Tara, and I do what I can around here, thanks for noticing."

After Konstantine explains a bit further she responds, "I can't say I get this sort of request all the time, but I can say I've never said yes before."  Looking over the group carefully, she continues, "You wouldn't happen to be the ones that saved the girl from the vine here a few days ago, would you?"

As the group confirms that they did in fact perform that noble service, she smiles on them and addresses them in kinder tones.  "Thank you for that.  Most military types spend their time in the noble quarter or near the watch barracks, and barely any ever set foot in the poor quarter, much less help anyone.  If you really are as kindhearted as your words make you out to be..."

"Well, tell me, how did these two end up dead anyway?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 14, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Bluffing as needed for my slight bending and omissions.[/sblock]
Konstantine first adds a little bit about how he sympathizes with the plight caused by the misappropriation of the watch, using the gossip he's heard already to sound credible.  The bard then responds to Tara's query.

"A sad thing that, and you probably could make a guess given our profession.  We were trying to do what we could to help out with the giants.  However... well, the first one we met gave us no quarter.  A nasty ambush, and, admittedly, a tactical error, lead to this.  It only took a couple of blows from the giant.  I'd not have expected these two to fall so easily.  But hopefully we can learn from this."


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes, the Captain told me that you are working for the prince.  I suppose your aggression is justified then, though I wish that our rulers would find some other way to solve these problems."

"In light of that justification, and your meritorious actions here, I would be willing to help you.  You know, of course, that the spell requires a large investment in gems that I do not possess?"

If the party agrees to pay for the diamonds, she continues, "In fact, I'd be willing to waive the usual, ahem, donation for services of the mission if you agree to come back and see me about a problem I'd like some help with after you complete your obligation to the crown."


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 14, 2007)

"Of course.  We would be glad to help you," Konstantine boldly offers, despite not conferring with the other members of the party.
[sblock=OOC]Have we decided which spell is being used?[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 14, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]My guess would be to start with Resurrection and haggle your way down to Raise Dead.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 14, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]She's got raise dead, and that's it.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 14, 2007)

"I'll get what we need in order and return shortly."

If no one objects, Konstantine procures the 130 platinum and the wand taken from the giant.  He also takes any coin contribution offered (notably Padraig's almost 3,000 gold of coins and gems).  Finally, he rifles through the deceased's possessions.  He grabs the coins they have and then a couple of things of worth.

The bard then leaves the temple and tries to find the best places to: first, learn what the wand does and its worth; second, sell enough of the items to get the coin needed (even if that will take trips to several shops to get the best prices); three, find two gems of sufficient value for the spell.
[sblock=OOC]Specifically I'm taking from Jasper: +1 mithral breastplate 5,200 gp; Adamantine Morningstar 3,008 gp; Amulet of Natural Armor +2 8000 gp; Ring of protection +1 2000 gp; coins 666 gp
From Zagnak: Greatclub, Shock +1 8305gp; Cloak of Resistance +2 4000gp; Gloves of Ogre Power +2 4000gp; Amulet of Natural Armor +1 2000gp; coins ? (I didn't see any on his sheet)

First, find out what the wand is (using the coins taken from Jasper and Zagnak to pay for identification) and sell it (whatever it is).  If more money is needed, first take from the coins taken from Jasper and Zagnak.  Then take from the platinum.  Then take from the contributions of the party members (which includes almost 3,000 from Padraig and a minor 350 from Konstantine, plus anything anyone else wants to add).  Then start selling Jasper and Zagnak's equipment to make up the difference: cut the remaining difference in half, allocate that between the two, and sell from each of them what is needed to cover their own share, hoping to sell as few of the items as possible (with the understanding that I'll likely only get roughly half the actual value).

My rationale is that the wand, whatever it is, is something we didn't have before, so better to sell it than sell our belongings.  Then pay as much as possible using our cash (starting with the dead people's cash), since selling stuff means losing money (since buying it back later will cost more than what we sell it for).  We can owe Padraig later.  If we have to sell belongings, Konstantine is of the opinion that it should be their stuff.  He knows that the stuff he took is worth more than enough, but he took a variety so that he can sell things proportionate to what is actually needed (e.g. don't sell the 8,000 gp stuff if we only need 2,000).[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 15, 2007)

Luckily the wand found on the giant covers a large portion of the cost, as it is a wand of Keen Edge with 38 charges.  That, with the 130 platinum, the 666 gp 7sp 8cp from Jasper, the 3549 gp 6 sp from Zagnak amounts to 9791.38, which means that Padraig must only part with 208.62 in order for the party to afford the diamonds.

After Konstantine's excursion, the spellcasting goes according to plan, and all depends on the responses of the two departed souls.


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 15, 2007)

"Zag!!!   NO!!!  "  The cleric sits up, screaming, reaching out to grab thin air.  He quickly realizes that he isn't in the frigid mountains anymore and looks around to take in his suroundings.  His ragged pants soon calm slightly into the deep breaths that come with a horrid nightmare.  

"My apologies, but the next time I jump into a glacial stream, I will revel in the warmth of it compared to this shock.  I assume you all killed the brute?  How many of us fell?  I was hoping that 3 close in would provide a quick end to him, it appears I was wrong.  I apologize again.  

Does anyone here have any other grievances to raise with me?  I appear to be on a roll with my concessions."  The cleric sits up and smooths his hair back. While looking around until he finds Tara.

"My thanks minister, I trust that my companions paid you for the service?  Good, good.  Would it be too forward to ask which path I owe my new life to?"


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 15, 2007)

TiCaudata said:
			
		

> "Zag!!!   NO!!!  "  The cleric sits up, screaming, reaching out to grab thin air.  He quickly realizes that he isn't in the frigid mountains anymore and looks around to take in his suroundings.  His ragged pants soon calm slightly into the deep breaths that come with a horrid nightmare.
> 
> "My apologies, but the next time I jump into a glacial stream, I will revel in the warmth of it compared to this shock.  I assume you all killed the brute?  How many of us fell?  I was hoping that 3 close in would provide a quick end to him, it appears I was wrong.  I apologize again."




Ruathen steps forward and places a hand on Jasper's shoulder.  "No need to apologize - it seemed a good plan to me as well, at the time! The best course of action is always more easily seen in hindsight than in the midst of an ambush. We did overcome the giant, small consolation that it is. In answer to your other question," he nods toward Zagnak, "you'll note the other fellow over there being brought back to the land of the living."


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 16, 2007)

Jasper looks over at the distinct pieces and winces.  "I hope I had a prettier corpse.  Or at least a little more intact..."


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 16, 2007)

The party waits anxiously for Zagnak's soul to return to his material form...


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 16, 2007)

michael_noah said:
			
		

> The party waits anxiously for Zagnak's soul to return to his material form...




Zagnak roars to life. As he was in the midst of Raging when he died. Then he blinks dumbly and collapses to the ground.

"D-did we kill it?" he asked weakly.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 16, 2007)

"Yeah, we got it, pal, we got it good," Gil says slapping Zagnak on the shoulder.  "You can thank it for paying most of your way back.  And you can thank this fine lady for the hard part."

He turns to her and bows low.  "We owe you much, Tara.  Thank you."


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 16, 2007)

"Indeed, we do owe you much.  We will return after our business is done, as discussed.  But for now," Konstatine says, turning to his companions, "let us get back to the task at hand."

Without explanation, the bard returns the remaining coins and equipment that he took and prepares to depart.

Once the group is assembled and out of the temple, he addresses the group again.  "Before we go again, should we seek out this Bevin Nightwind?"  To forestall any query from Jasper and Zagnak, he says, "We heard he is a druid that 'takes responsibility' for Rynas' Tears.  It could prove fruitful.  Otherwise, we should make haste."


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 16, 2007)

Jasper strides alongside Konstantine, upright, but still obviously woozy.  "Any additional information that this druid might possess would surely only benefit us,  No?  Let's go then, what are a few more miles really?"


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 17, 2007)

"Thank you." Zagnak said to everyone. He looked for his gear to suit up at the behest of his companion.


OOC: what should I take off my character sheet?


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 18, 2007)

Konstantine looks questioningly at the members of the group that haven't expressed an opinion and shrugs his shoulders.  "Off to the druid, then.  We don't have time to waste."  The bard quickly gets his bearings and moves out.
[sblock=OOC]hero4hire, it looks to me like michael_noah calculated how much gold you had left over after buying starting equipment and applied all of it to raising you.  So none of your equipment was sold.  Konstantine returned everything else to you.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 18, 2007)

Tara looks to you as you leave and responds, "You owe me little, actually.  Just what you've promised.  I hope the rest of your work for the prince is more peaceful."

The party makes the quick walk from the poor quarter to the cliffs on the north edge of the city.  There is perched a tower, precariously leaning as it overlooks the lack.  The tower is unremarkable but for its lack of structural integrity.  

As you initially approach and rap upon the door, you are met with silence but for the cooing of owls and pigeons on the top floor of the tower.  Only after trying again does a voice come from inside, "Go away!  I'm busy!"

[sblock=ooc]H4H, Dichotomy is correct about the money.  As for the level loss, I'd suggest copying your character sheet and posting another copy in the rogue's gallery to edit, simply subtracting  what was gained in your 8th level (1 BAB, saves, spells, HP, skills, etc.).  That way we can simply revert to the 8th level version of Zagnak once you regain the level (hopefully soon!).  The same applies for Jasper, of course.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 18, 2007)

"Goodsir," Konstantine calls up, "we seek Bevin Nightwind, if you are he.  We seek counsel about Rynas' Tears.  We are in need of haste, so we'll waste none of your time.  Any information you could give may be of great import, and we would compensate, in the manner of your choosing, for it."


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 18, 2007)

Ruathen gazes up at the tower, and muses in a subdued voice, "One wonders what a druid could find to keep himself busy with indoors." He shrugs.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 18, 2007)

"I heard that, you scurvy rascal," says a middle-aged half-elf as he opens the door to the tower a crack.  "We don't all need to go galavanting in the forest all day.  What's this about the lake, then?  Someone else want to dump tanner's remnants in it now?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 18, 2007)

"Oh no, good master," Konstantine replies kindly.  "We are actually attempting to journey up to Mount Rynas.  We were hoping that you might be able to tell us more about the area and what precautions might be had."
[sblock=OOC]In all honesty, I don't expect to get too much more information from Bevin than what we'd already gained from Orin, but if there is anything to find, Konstantine will use the time to attempt to find it (especially if he happens to have anything to say about the folly of meleeing a giant   ).[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 18, 2007)

"I have enough on my hands keeping folk from killing every living thing in the lake and rivers and swamp and forest.  Do you really think I have time for the mountains?"
[sblock=ooc]Bevin doesn't know much about that area... [/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 19, 2007)

"True enough. That being the case, I feel it is only right to forewarn you that our goal in the mountains is to subvert a fiendish, corrupting influence that seeks to gain a foothold in this land. Knowing the responsibilities you hold, I wish you to know of this, should we be... unsuccessful," Ruathen says, spreading his hands before him in a gesture of respect.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 19, 2007)

"You're a Druid," Gil whispers to to Zag, nudging him in the ribs, "get all Druid-y with him.  See if he can help us."


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 19, 2007)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> "You're a Druid," Gil whispers to to Zag, nudging him in the ribs, "get all Druid-y with him.  See if he can help us."




Zagnak rolled his eyes. "I do not think you would like how I would _ get all Druid-y with him._ My way is survival of the fittest. Primal, savage! If you want him slain, ravaged, then returned to the great cycle then I shall rend him into pieces. If not we should let those whose use words as weapons do their job."


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 19, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Zagnak rolled his eyes. "I do not think you would like how I would _ get all Druid-y with him._ My way is survival of the fittest. Primal, savage! If you want him slain, ravaged, then returned to the great cycle then I shall rend him into pieces. If not we should let those whose use words as weapons do their job."




Gil whispers in repy, "We gotta work on your subtlety, my friend," and then waits intently on Nightwind's response to Ruathen.


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 19, 2007)

"Well if he can't help us, he won't help us. Don't see why we're still standing around here."

With that, the cleric starts walking back towards the nearest pier to find a boat to drop the group into the mountains once more.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 19, 2007)

"Well, then, thank you for the warning.  If you're speaking of some giant invasion, though, I fail to see how they'll do worse than the folks around here already are.  Off with you now!" says the druid as he slams the door.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 20, 2007)

"Oh, not giants," Ruathen calls after him, scowling slightly at the druid's flippancy. "No, I was using the descriptor "fiendish" quite literally. Take that as you will."


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 20, 2007)

Konstantine shrugs.  "We don't have time for this, really.  Let us be back about our business."


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 20, 2007)

"Well howdya like that.  Looks like you two mighta gotten along swimmingly, Zag,"  Gil says with a smirk.  "Konstantine's right.  Let's hit the road."


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 20, 2007)

The parties journey goes according to plan once again across the calm waters of Rynas' tears.  The weather that Zagnak predicted has made it's way over the mountains, now, however, and things are not as pleasant once they reach the rocky cliffs on the opposite shore.  By the time they make camp, they are accosted by wet, sloppy snow.  A campfire and their winter clothing suffices to keep them all safe for now.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 21, 2007)

Konstantine, still not taking chances with the cold, prepares to stay bundled as much as possible while he drinks his odd tea and keeps the long watch at night.  The bard is once again quiet as the group heads out, seeming lost in his own thoughts.  Several times he looks about to say something to Jasper, but quickly snaps his mouth shut.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 21, 2007)

Staring out at the sleet and gray sky from inside the flap of his tent, going over the events of the previous day, Ruathen suddenly grins. Raising his voice enough for those in the surrounding tents to hear, he says, chuckling, "You know, visiting that druid wasn't a complete waste of time - now we can feel quite confident that we chose the more tractable priest to indebt ourselves to!"


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 21, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Jasper and Zagnak need to get some 7th level sheets up so we can continue.

Oops.  Did I just give away that there will be more fights necessary to reach the Nanoc?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 22, 2007)

[sblock=oc]done[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 22, 2007)

Jasper waits until he can get a moment alone with Konstantine.[sblock=MN&Di]The cleric keeps his voice low so as not to attract attention or wake up those sleeping, "Alright! Out with it!  You're getting all twitchy here, and if there's one thing I can't stand it is when you get twitchy.  Probably because it's usually followed by a rasher than normal decision.  You usually make out alright, but I think we can all agree that it isn't worth the risk right now."[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 22, 2007)

[sblock=Ti & michael_noah]Konstantine looks at Jasper curiously, almost certainly weighing how to handle the matter, in a way that probably makes those that know the bard feel like he sees them as pieces on a dragonchess board.  Finally, resigning that the issue should come out, or at least wanting it to look like he wants the issue to come out, Konstantine plainly replies, "Two things, really.  The first is that we'd best figure out what to do should something like this happen again.  That whole dying thing, I mean.  Luckily the wand we found... oh, we'd found a nifty wand on the giant, by the way... was worth a substantial amount.  I also imagine that ol' Zaggy is upset that I unilaterally stole his fairly large amount of coin.  Point being that we should determine how to handle that type of thing before it happens, rather than after.  Perhaps you, being our spiritual leader and all, especially with your experience with death, would be kind enough to raise the subject.

"Second, it never should have happened in the first place.  Hindsight is hindsight and all, but it was foolish.  All of us could have flung spells or arrows or whatnot at the stupid thing.  All it could do was throw one rock at a time.  But then you got next to it.  Nevermind that it was then able to smack you around like a cat slapping a mouse.  Nevermind that you were then too far away for my spells to be able to enhance your fighting.  Nevermind that there was even the chance that I could have blinded the thing, making its rock-throwing next to useless.  The result was that two of you were totally obliterated.  And, of course, the burden fell upon me to solve the problem.  Not that I'm not good at solving problems, but, since we had never discussed the issue, suddenly having two of us dead was not something I wanted to see happen."

During the entire rant, Konstantine remains surprisingly calm, and despite the harsh words, his tone is neutral.

"Oh, and I have no idea why you would ever think me rash," he adds without a hint of sarcasm.[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 22, 2007)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> "Well howdya like that.  Looks like you two mighta gotten along swimmingly, Zag,"  Gil says with a smirk.  "Konstantine's right.  Let's hit the road."




"And just as misunderstood..He was obviously warning us about..."

<<Sees his companions have continued without him.>>

"Nevermind..."


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 23, 2007)

[sblock=Di&MN]Jasper listens to the bard's list.  When he is done, the cleric snorts slightly, "I said rashER, not rash.  Anyway, while my choices for teleporting us up there might not have been effective, I do still believe that there was merit into surprising the beast in an attempt to drop it fast.  I don't like being a sitting duck with small house shaped rocks are being hurled at me, so I took the three of us that couldn't do much from afar up there.  Zag was QUITE effective in that attempt at least, if only the bladesinger and I could have been more support in damaging it.  I doubt that I will use that tact again any time soon, but if it DOES appear to be the sound alternative, I would be a fool to not try to bolster our defenses more first.  THAT is what I think was my main shortcoming in the move.

"Anyway, you are absolutely correct about deciding how to return our dead now rather than after they have fallen.  I will bring it up with the group before we break camp.  I will have to make monetary amends to Zag here undoubtedly.  Maybe after we stick around for a little treasure...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 23, 2007)

[sblock=Ti & michael_noah]Konstantine simply shrugs, smiles, and returns to drinking his tea.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 24, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

Padraig nestles into his tent for the long cold night. While drifting off to sleep he can't help but smile--it's just so good to have his friends Zagnak and Jasper back among the living. They were certainly lucky to find the lady mystic amongst the poor folk of the city!

Then Padraig's thoughts turn more fearful. A chill draft creeps in under the tent flap and the fighter turns his back to it. Sure, they killed the giant, but there are more where he came from. And who knows what _else_ lurks in the frozen wastes.

It is a problem for the morning, thinks Padraig to himself as he finally slips off into slumber...


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 26, 2007)

The party awakes, those of them that sleep at least, and returns to the journey up the mountain.  Thankfully, the map laid out by Orin is accurate, and on the second day of their continuing journey the party approaches what appears to be Mt. Rynas.  

As they near the ascent, rents in the mountainside belch plumes of foul-smelling steam.  The climb becomes more difficult as the ground is choked with dying and twisted roots which snatch at their feet, and carrion birds circle the skies above.

The party makes their way up to the obvious entrance to some manufactured structure.  On a large ledge in the mountainside, they find a pair of 20' high bronze double-doors.  Carved in the doors are intricate bas-reliefs depicting Avorals bearing flaming swords.  

The ledge also contains what appear to be the fallen columns and the remains of carvings in the surrounding rock.  Strong winds gust at this height, and stir scraps of cloth and an occasional bone from a mostly intact skeleton at the base of the doors.  The otherwise pristine white mountainside above is marred by dark brown splotches of what appear to be dung from a large creature.

[sblock=ooc]Zagnak Survival and winter clothing allow all to make their saves vs. Cold weather.  Climb checks for the last difficult portion also succeed.

I apologize for the lapse here.  I'm still looking for another player, so we'll just move on for the moment.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 26, 2007)

"Let's have a look-see here..."

Gil starts examining the doors and surrounding area for traps and secret doors.  (Any locks on the doors?  If so, he'll examine those too, and have a go at picking them.)


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 26, 2007)

Gil's examination reveals nothing untoward about the doors.  They are of excellent craftsmanship, however, and the lock is as well.  Though he fails at first, Gil can surmise that with enough time, he should be able to puzzle the thing out.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 26, 2007)

Noticing the spoor of what is likely something large and unpleasant, and recalling how the group was taken by surprise once before, Ruathen carefully scans the area and nearby cliff faces.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 27, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

"Ugh... what a god-forsaken place!" exclaims Padraig, shaking more of the clinging plants from his boots, his breaths frosting in the chill air.

"I don't know whether to be more worried about what's outside or what's inside. Really, I _hate_ this evil place. What knocked down these columns? What killed this traveller? The sooner we find the Nanoc the sooner we can get out of here. Jasper, would you say a prayer for our safety? Gil, any luck yet?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 27, 2007)

"Don't you think you're being a _trifle_ overdramatic?" Konstantine asks of Padraig.  "Likely as not it is merely time that brought the columns down.  But I suppose it could have been a roc.  I bet they leave dung that large..."  The bard trails off as he takes a closer look at the relief depictions to see if anything about them sticks out.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 27, 2007)

"Hrmmmmmmmmm...." Gil muses, taking another look at the lock.  "A challenge!  This is gonna take a bit of time..."

[sblock=OOC]  Taking 20 to pick the lock (MW thieve's tools, too)[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 28, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*



			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> "Don't you think you're being a _trifle_ overdramatic?" Konstantine asks of Padraig.



"This is a truly hateful place, Konstantine. The frosty, filth-covered earth spews forth foul-smelling steam, dying plants cling to our feet and legs, and a stranger lays dead upon this fantastic doorstep. The last time we journeyed this way, we had to leave carrying two dead friends. I am fairly filled with dread." The warrior keeps one hand on the hilt of his sword as his eyes scan the horizon and the sky above.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 28, 2007)

Konstantine listen's to Padraig's litany, and then an expletive flies out his mouth.  "Come on Gil."


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 28, 2007)

Jasper examines the skeleton while he waits for Gil.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 28, 2007)

As Gil works, Konstantine examines the carving on the doors.  It appears that the figures are indeed Avorals, though they are twice as large as you would expect due to the size of the doors.  The figures are in a stance suggestive of barring entry to whatever is behind the doors.

Jasper and Zagnak examine the skeleton and determine that it most likely died of simple exposure.

Just as Gil is about the free the latch, he is interrupted by the explosion of a section of the ledge behind him.  Above, Ruathen is the first to see and the first to react to a huge winged beast bearing down on the party.  The thing has a wingspan of at least 35 feet, and it's body is 20 feet long, extended as it is in a dive from above.  The bright yellow and green feathery fur of the creature would almost be beautiful in contrast to the sparse surroundings if not for the destruction it wrecks upon the ledge.

A beam of energy is barely visible coming from the thing and as it impacts a section of the ledge, the rock and ice crumble easily.




[sblock=ooc]Winds at this level will impose a -2 on ranged attacks.  the areas around the ledge are navagable, but only by climb checks, etc.  The doors are marked as red on the map, and the exploded portion of the ledge in blue.  The thing is about 40 feet up.  The cliff face in front of you is almost completely vertical.

Flying thing, explodes 10' square of the ledge.
Ruathen Knowledge Arcana 10+10=20, no knowledge.
Konstantine Bardic 9+12=21, no knowledge.

Status and Init:

R: 21
K: 14
G: 10
P: 7
J: 4
Z: 3, Endure Elements
X: 26
[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 28, 2007)

Gil tries to keep his focus on freeing the latch and opening the door.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 28, 2007)

Noting that, unlike the usual case, the entire party happens to currently be close enough together, the bard quickly starts singing while casting _haste_ instead of leading off with his bardic song.

Edit: The bard then moves directly away from the flying creature as far as he can.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ruathen does a double-take as the ledge behind him becomes a gaping void. Quckly considering his options, he makes his gambit and casts _blindness_ at the beast hurtling toward them, reasoning that an airborne creature that cannot navigate is as good as dead.

He then dashes forward, placing his back against the cliff face adjacent to the doors, and drawing his sword.


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 1, 2007)

Jasper holds his palm out at the bird thing.  He then moves to 5' east of Gil[sblock=OC]Searing Light, ranged touch attack (I assume that this is not affected by the -2, but am not actually sure) +6 +1 (from Haste), 3d8 points of damage (+3d6 if it is undead or +3d8 if it is a vampirish sort of undead )[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 1, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*

"Holy...!" cries Padraig in reaction to the exploding ice and rock as the garrish, gigantic creature barrels past. He then joins Ruathen in moving next to the cliff face, and draws his sword to strike at the beast if it flies back in.

[sblock=OOC]Move action to move and draw sword.
Ready standard action to make melee attack against creature if it comes within range.
Without bonuses/penalties: +1 Adamantine Frost Greatsword, +14/+9, 2d6+9 +1d6 cold, 17-20/x2.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 1, 2007)

The party quickly takes up a defensive position.  Ruathen intones a spell, but it has no effect on the hulking bird-like beast.  Konstantine does the same, to great effect among his companions.  Gil continues his struggle with the lock on the door while Padraig prepares his sword.

Jasper sends a beam of light at the monster, scorching it's wing.  Zagnak begins chanting, calling on the forces of nature to aid him.

As the beast descends, Padraig waits to swing, but never has a chance, as the thing snatches him up before he can reach it with his sword.  Trapped in it's monstrous beak, he is carried, dangling above the heads of his companions.





[sblock=ooc]Winds at this level will impose a -2 on ranged attacks. the areas around the ledge are navagable, but only by climb checks, etc. The doors are marked as red on the map, and the exploded portion of the ledge in blue. The thing is about 40 feet up. The cliff face in front of you is almost completely vertical.

Thing Fort save: 12+?, saves.
Konstantine hastes everyone.
Gil Open locks: 29 (so close... make sure you include the tools bonus on your sheet so i don't forget it in the future)
Padraig readies.
Jaspar Ranged Touch: 17+ hits. 17 damage.
Zagnak casting call lightning
Thing attacks Padraig: 18+? hits.  11 damage.  Starts Grapple: 40 - Padraig can't win.
Moves down 30 (15 move), forward 45.  Now 15' above the ground.

Status and Init:

R: 21 - Haste
K: 14 - Haste [8]
G: 10 - Haste
P: 7, 11hp - Haste, grappled.
J: 4 - Haste
Z: 3 - Haste, Endure Elements
X: 26, 17hp[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 1, 2007)

"GAH!  Almost had it!"

All but oblivious to what's happening, Gil continues to struggle with the lock.

[sblock=ooc]Open Lock = +14, including MW thieve's tools.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Mar 1, 2007)

Not wanting to kill the thing, only to have Padraig plummet to his death, Ruathen waits for the creature to wheel back over the ledge, at which point he'll cast _magic missile_ at it.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 1, 2007)

"Padraig'll float! Kill it fast!" Konstantine shouts.  The bard casts an amazingly fast spell and then begins a morale-boosting heroic chant.
[sblock=OOC]I'm not certain about _Feather Fall_ on Padraig.  It says target is "free-falling" creature, but could not the spell be cast now and just not do anything unless he falls (presumably the duration would still be ticking, but we can kill it fast right?); duration 8 rounds
Inspire Courage
Move action to retrieve scroll of fly
If _feather fall_ is not okay, I'll just wait.  I can cast it as a free action even when not my turn.  So, if he falls, I'll try to catch him with it.  Otherwise I'll just wait until i can make myself fly close enough to ensure the spell works.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 2, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

Padraig feels a rush of panic as the beast scoops him off the ledge! Fighting through his fear, he fumbles to draw his light mace, using his other hand to keep a death grip on his precious sword.

Once the mace is in his hand, he swings it wildly at the beast, bashing it about the head and beak, cursing like mad the entire time.

[sblock=OOC]Move action to draw light mace.
Standard action to attack with light mace.
Before bonuses/penalties: Light Mace +12, 1d6+4, 20/x2.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 2, 2007)

"Padraig!  This would be alot easier if you weren't in it's beak!  Gil!  Do you think that could wait a minute or two?" Jasper then closes his eyes for a moment. [sblock=OC]Cast Magic Vestment on my shield and draw my morningstar[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 3, 2007)

Gil's attempts to open the doors fail again, and the others pepper the large beast with magical attacks.  Padraig is unable to reach his mace while he is held.

Konstantine sings mightily, and his quick spell surely saves Padraig's life as the fighter slowly falls.

The beast wings around after dropping Padraig and lets loose another blast, exploding more of the ledge.  Bits of the rock scatter in the explosion and the shrapnel cuts into Konstantine.





[sblock=ooc]Winds at this level will impose a -2 on ranged attacks. the areas around the ledge are navagable, but only by climb checks, etc. The doors are marked as red on the map, and the exploded portion of the ledge in blue. The thing is about 15' up.  The cliff face in front of you is almost completely vertical.

Padraig is slowly falling out over the cliff face.  He should land in 2 rounds.  Map after supper...

Ruathen magic missle 12 damage.
Konstantine inspires, casts feather fall
Gil open lock: 20
Padraig grapple check to draw weapon, 10+ fails auto.  try again.  16+ vs 20+ fails.
Jasper casts
Zagnak zaps it, reflex save: 14+, saves.  damage: 1!
Thing, drops Padraig, he floats.  Zaps some ledge.  damage do konstantine: 8


Status and Init:

R: 21 - Haste, Inspired
K: 14, 8hp - Haste [7], Inspired
G: 10 - Haste, Inspired
P: 7, 11hp - Haste, grappled, Inspired.
J: 4 - Haste, Inspired, Magic Vestment[long]
Z: 3 - Haste, Endure Elements, Inspired
X: 26, 30hp[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 3, 2007)

Konstantine, holding the scroll he pulled out, steps next to Jasper and touches him.  "Fly!" the bard shouts.

"Dammit Gil!  Forget the stupid lock and shoot the thing!"


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 3, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

Padraig lets out a scream as he falls from the beast's mouth. After a couple of seconds, though, he realizes that one of the casters in the party has saved his life, and a wave of relief and joy overwhelms him. Laughing and hooting wildly as he gently floats to the grouund, he sheaths his sword and draws his bow.


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 3, 2007)

Jasper feels gravity release it's hold on him and flies up to face the bird. [sblock=OC]Cast fly on myself.  My freedom of movement will kick in if I am grappled.  Fly in front of bird (AC=21; +1 MV; +1 Haste) get ready to hit it with my mace (+9 to hit; +1 haste;   1d8 +2 damage).[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Mar 3, 2007)

Realizing he's exhausted all of his useful tricks for this situation, Ruathen anxiously shifts his feet, counting on getting in a quick stab should the creature pass within reach.


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 3, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Everyone please note I had the height wrong there, the "bird" is 15' up, not 40'.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 5, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]So, I have NO IDEA why I thought Konstantine could cast fly.  So instead, he's not going to touch Jasper.  He's going to hand him the scroll, since, I assume, Konstantine has seen or spoken with Jasper about the fact that he can cast the spell.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 5, 2007)

[sblock]Winds at this level will impose a -2 on ranged attacks. the areas around the ledge are navagable, but only by climb checks, etc. The doors are marked as red on the map, and the exploded portion of the ledge in blue. The thing is about 15' up. The cliff face in front of you is almost completely vertical.

Padraig is slowly falling out over the cliff face. He should land in 1 round1.

Ruathen readies (i'm assuming you ready).
Konstantine ??
Gil, listening to his companions, attacks the thing.  29, 1!, 12, 28.  Two hit. 18+4 damage.
Padraig floats down and rearranges his weaponry.
Jasper casts fly and moves to intercept the bird, he is 15' up.
Zagnak zaps it, reflex save: 22, saves. damage: 4
Thing, attacks, 12+ hits.  10 damage.  Grapple: 11+, can't fail.  Freedom of movement works.  Flies past, provoking.
Jasper AoO: 29, hits.  6+2 damage.


Status and Init:

R: 21 - Haste, Inspired
K: 14, 8hp - Haste [6], Inspired
G: 10 - Haste, Inspired
P: 7, 11hp - Haste, grappled, Inspired.
J: 4, 10hp - Haste, Inspired, Magic Vestment[long].
Z: 3 - Haste, Endure Elements, Inspired
X: 26, 64hp
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 5, 2007)

Jasper flies Southwest of it and attacks again.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Mar 5, 2007)

Ruathen holds a finger in the air, apparently trying to calculate wind interference, and flings his dagger at the beast.

[sblock=ooc]Attack +12 -2(wind) -2(range)[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 5, 2007)

"There we go boys!" Konstantine calls.  With little else to do, the bard pulls out a wand and zaps himself with it.  He then waits to see if more uses will be needed.[sblock=OOC]CLWs[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 5, 2007)

The battle rages on, and the beast makes one last snap at Jasper before flying away from the mount.  The cleric gives him a parting blow for good measure.

[sblock=ooc]Winds at this level will impose a -2 on ranged attacks. the areas around the ledge are navagable, but only by climb checks, etc. The doors are marked as red on the map, and the exploded portion of the ledge in blue. The thing is about 15' up. The cliff face in front of you is almost completely vertical.

Padraig slowly drifts to a small ledge below.

The thing is now about 40' off the map to the north, flying away.

Ruathen throws a dagger: 15.  miss.
Konstantine heals 3.
Gil, listening to his companions, attacks the thing. 19, 17, 1!, 18. One hits (bad rolls... sorry). 8+2 damage.
Padraig floats down and fires (i'm guessing you use the bow here): 24, 19, 15.  two hit.  22+4 damage.
Jasper moves up to attack.
Thing AoO: 26.  hits.  15 damage.
Jasper attack: 17, miss.
Zagnak zaps it, reflex save: 29, saves. damage: 5
Thing, attacks, 33.  17 damage.  flies away.
Jasper AoO: 29, hits. 6+2 damage.


Status and Init:

R: 21 - Haste, Inspired
K: 14, 8hp - Haste [6], Inspired
G: 10 - Haste, Inspired
P: 7, 11hp - Haste, grappled, Inspired.
J: 4, 42hp - Haste, Inspired, Magic Vestment[long].
Z: 3 - Haste, Endure Elements, Inspired
X: 26, 113hp
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 5, 2007)

Jasper watches the beast fly away.  He then flies down to look at Padraig's predicament.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Mar 5, 2007)

Ruathen's shoulders slump as he watches the creature retreat, finally sighing and beginning to search the ledge for his dagger. "How irritating. Well, we will need to be on guard for that thing when we exit the temple, now." He moves over to the eastern ledge to make sure Padraig landed safely.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 5, 2007)

"Well, that was no picnic," Gil says, putting his weapons away and getting his lockpicking tools back out.  "Now, if I can just get this door open, we won't have to worry about fending off ravenous monsters."

He pauses for a moment.

"Well...  At least not outside in the cold."  With a shrug he gets back to work on the door.  As an afterthought he adds, "If anyone else can think of a better way in, I'm all ears."


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 5, 2007)

"Well, I could try _shattering_ it," Konstantine says with an obvious emphasis on the spell name, "but let's see if you can get it first, now that the distraction is gone, shall we?"


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 6, 2007)

Now that he is uninterrupted for a minute or two, Gil is able to maneuver his way past the locking mechanism, and the doors open freely.

Beyond the golden doors is a 30-by-90-foot foyer. Pillars line either side of the chamber serving as decoration and supports for the weighty ceiling 30 feet above.  The floors are of well fitted flagstone, the walls of limestone blocks.  Apart from these decorations, the room is plain.  Closed doors mark exits to all 3 other cardinal directions, those to the south being iron double doors with carvings mimicing those the party just passed through.

As the party enters the room, in the dim light on the far end of the room, from behind one of the pillars steps a beautiful angelic creature.  She appears to be a Deva of some sort, adorned in gleaming armor and wielding a flaming sword.  Her long blond hair cascades past her shoulders, the locks of which frame her aquiline features and fierce white eyes. Angelic wings stretch out from her shoulders, and she raises a sword as if in defense.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 6, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

Padraig lands in the snow on the ledge with a soft _plop!_ After picking himself up and dusting himself off, he takes a cursory look around the ledge and cliff face.

As Jasper flies down, Padraig greets him. "Ho there, Jasper. Konstantine saved my hide that time, of a surety. I wonder if the flying spell you are under is strong enough for you to carry me back up with the others? If not, I have my climbing kit, and should do fine that way.

"Well, that was a nasty bird, wasn't it? I had a terrible feeling about this place, and I'm not sure that taking a ride in that thing's beak has made me feel any better about it. All things being equal, though, I'd rather be in out of the cold and away from this foul air. I hope Gil has the door open by the time we make it back up."

_Edit: Oops--pretend the above occurred prior to the DM's last post._


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 6, 2007)

_Let us hope this is a blessing,_ Konstantine thinks to himself as he sets himself to work again.

"Please, celestial creature, do not strike.  We come in hopes of lending aid at the request of Prince Geoffrey.  An angel warned him that "the Vessel" is being corrupted by the will of the foul Orcus."

The bard pauses to hear the creature's response.


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 6, 2007)

[sblock=OC]I think we might have gotten ahead of ourselves as I wasn't sure I could lift him.  If Padraig and his equipment weighs less than 350 we're good.  Otherwise I might have to do a trip or two (assuming he isn't heavier than 350 lbs by himself)[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 6, 2007)

"Your employer does not concern me.  I cannot allow you access beyond these doors," she says with a look behind her, "for Muir has deemed entry by anyone to be an offense to justice and purity.  I caution you to return the way you have come."

[sblock=ooc]Yes, as I said, the climb was completely possible.  You did after all make it up the first time.  I'm just trying to keep everything moving 

Muir is a goddess of Paladins.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 6, 2007)

Gil is dumbfounded by the beauty of the celestial creature.  After she speaks, he comes to his senses a bit; however, still completely at a loss for words, he simply waits for the bard to work his magic as he always does.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Mar 6, 2007)

Ruathen takes a tentative step forward, bows to the being, and asks, "Ah, if I may ask, please, could you tell us what the the celestial hierarchy hoped to bring about by contacting the Prince, if it was not the Vessel's retrieval?"


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 7, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

Padraig is happy to finally see the inside of the doors. His happiness turns to fascination at the hauntingly beatiful architecture.

He is taken quite by surprise at the appearance of the magnificant woman. He bows his head in her presence and leaves the talking to the more wise and charismatic in the group. However, he is mindful of the flaming sword the winged woman carries, and his thoughts do not stray far from his own sword as the conversation proceeds.


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 7, 2007)

Jasper enters the room reluctantly.  As much as he prefers to travel the open rod, his journey must take him within from time to time.  He worriedly chews on his lip at the being's words, but lets Konstantine handle the negotiations.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 7, 2007)

"As my knowledgeable friend notes, it indeed seems odd one of the pure servants of good would send this warning to the prince if he was not to do something about it.  Though I surely would not ask you to give up your charge lightly, I must inquire whether perhaps the right hand does not know what the left is doing?  Is there some way that we can verify our task for you?"


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 7, 2007)

Still in her guarded stance, the angel replies, "The forces of good do not always agree on the method of achieving goals, though those goals be shared.  I am bound in my service here to allow none to pass beyond these iron doors.  Why some other angelic force feels the need to circumvent the protections we have here is lost on me."
[sblock=ooc]Allow me to provide you one hint here: go back and read the information that Helen gave you about this place.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 7, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Sense motive checks reveal little out of the ordinary about the angel's intentions.  It seems on all accounts that she speaks truthfully, that she is charged to gaurd against intrusion.

There is a sense that she may be upset that another power would meddle in the affairs here, but not that she has hostile intentions or anything of that nature.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 7, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Oh, I'd totally done that and drawn my conclusion when the creature first appeared, but I figured Konstantine should make sure...[/sblock]
Konstantine turns to his companions and speaks quietly.  "Helen warned us that we could trust nothing we found in this place.  That brings us to the knife edge, so to speak.  Do we simply trust Helen's assertion and assume the creature before us is corrupted?  Or do we assume that we've been duped by Helen?  Jasper, do you have any ability to magically discern whether this being is false?  I will _not_ be forced into a hasty decision that results in us assaulting a celestial creature."


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 8, 2007)

The cleric whispers back, "I have a rough way to discern it right now, but it would take her complete cooperation.  I could have a more reliable method with a nights rest.  That will require either a little cooperation, or the risk of seriously pissing her off, but not so much that she would attack us."


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 8, 2007)

Konstantine shakes his head at Jasper and turns back to the heavenly being.  "It was only just over a week ago that the Prince was giving this message.  Perhaps news of this danger has simply not reached you.  Apparently the angel told Prince Geoffrey that darkness has found its way into the sanctuary of this place and Orcus' will may taint the Nanoc.  The Prince was told to sequester the Nanoc and return it to the church for protection.  And it is for that reason that we have come."


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 9, 2007)

"I suppose it is possible," she says seemingly lost in thought for a moment.

"I cannot abandon my post.  However, it occurs to me that you could perhaps wait here, or even explore the anterooms while we wait for word to reach us," she says, gesturing to the doors to the east and west.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Mar 9, 2007)

A troubled look passes over Ruathen's face at the celestial's words, and he places a hand on Konstantine's shoulder, whispering to him once he has his attention, "I am no expert on such matters, but if these beings can communicate essentially by telepathy - as would seem to be the case, if we believe the Prince's dream story - it seems that if this one was going to be informed, she already would be. So, who do we want to trust?"


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 10, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

Padraig waits for an appropriate time in the conversation, then mentions that he is content to at least explore the anterooms while awaiting a satisfactory solution to the current conundrum.


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 10, 2007)

Jasper jerks his head towards the eastern anteroom.  He then walks into it.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 11, 2007)

That should be just fine, I'd imagine," Konstantine replies to the celestial.

Turning to Rauthen, he quietly says, "The possibility that we were hired under false pretenses is not one that I did not see.  But Helen did not seem false when we spoke with her.  Of course, if she was duped, her words would ring true just as she believed them."  The bard thinks a moment.  "We can afford to spend a little time here.  Some of us should explore the place as much as we can.  I'll continue speaking with this being and try to learn anything I can.  If anything of note is found, I'll come take a look-see."

Assuming that plan is agreeable, at least in the short term, Konstantine turns back to the celestial being.  "I'm Konstantine," the bard says with a bow and flourish, "singing minstrel extraordinaire.  I am most pleased to meet your acquaintance."  If the being is even remotely ameable, Konstantine proceeds to make idle chatter about what the being does here, how long she has had the charge, and the like.  And if the chance comes, he'll sing something to her befitting a rough snap judgment of his assessment of her tastes.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 11, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

Padraig accompanies Jasper, and whoever else follows, into the eastern anteroom.


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 11, 2007)

The door leading to the room to the east is unlocked, and apparently safe.  The strong, iron bound wooden portal leads to a small room.  The door itself is swollen with moisture, and the room beyond gives some indication why, as the area is quite humid and small puddles dot the floor.  The eastern half of the room appears to have been excavated, and rough-hewn passages lead off from the fine-finished stone room to the east and south.  An 8 foot high statue resembling a human samurai stands near the excavated area.  In the tunnels beyond it, bowed beams barely hold up the weight of the stone and earth above.




Konstantine slowly begins wearing down the Deva's steely resolve, and she gradually relaxes in posture, and gives curt answers to his questions.

[sblock=ooc]The half-orcs can obviously see, and Ruathen can see well to some degree from light filtering in from the open doors to the outside.  The humans, and eventually Ruathen will need light soon, though, so please let me know what you are doing regarding that (there is no illumination inside here unless I mention it).[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 12, 2007)

At a loss for how to deal with the celestial, Gil follows the others into the east anteroom.

"What have we here?" Gil muses, examining the statue.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Mar 12, 2007)

Trusting that Konstantine will be safe alone with the Deva, Ruathen accompanies the others into the eastern room, raising an eyebrow at the condition of the supports keeping tons of stone from entombing them all. "Have I ever mentioned how much I dislike being underground?"


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 12, 2007)

As Gil examines the statue, it is only his sharp eyes that save him from being completely caught unaware.  Just as the half-orc notes that something is not quite right, the oriental warrior springs to life!





[sblock=ooc]Gil search check: 25


Init (Gil and Creature get a surprise round):
Gil: 16
Padraig: 14
Ruathen: 8
Zagnak: 8
Creature: 6
Jasper: 2
Konstantine: will jump in if called, etc.

The passage to the south of Gil, should anyone venture that way, branches immediately to the east, and west.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 12, 2007)

"It's alive!!" Gil yells as he draws his rapier and moves away.

[sblock=OOC]Is the statue the "S" looking thing, or the blue blob?  I can't click the picture for a big version, it only takes me to the Imageshack home page.  I also can't tell where the edges of the squares are, are they the grey lines or black lines?[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 12, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I apologize for the image, that's the actual size, I'm not sure why it got so much smaller... I'll get a better one up.  Both the dark and light lines are square edges, the blue blob is the statue.  Please let me know where you'd like to move back to, and I'll get a better map up for the first full round.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Mar 12, 2007)

"And who suggested we go exploring? Oh, yes, the Deva..." Ruathen grumbles as he rifles through the pouch at his belt. Drawing forth a bit of fried hog flesh, he mutters something incomprehensible and tosses the pork rind toward the animated statue, and calls out, "Don't waste magic on it except for spells that specifically manipulate earth - and don't try hitting it with anything other than adamantine or something blunt!"

[sblock=ooc]Casting _grease_, centered on the golem (or as nearly as possible without affecting any of the party)[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 13, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*

Padraig blinks as the group walks into the darkened area, trying to help his eyes adjust to the dim lighting. As Gil walks farther in, Padraig draws his sword from its scabbard, casting a cold blue light in the room. When he looks back up, he is horrified to see Gil being menaced by a giant statue!

[sblock=OOC]I'll post my actions after the surprise round.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 13, 2007)

michael_noah said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]I apologize for the image, that's the actual size, I'm not sure why it got so much smaller... I'll get a better one up.  Both the dark and light lines are square edges, the blue blob is the statue.  Please let me know where you'd like to move back to, and I'll get a better map up for the first full round.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Let's move him up and to the left, right next to Jasper, with his back against the wall.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 13, 2007)

Gil quickly backs away from the thing, but what Ruathen knows is a Clay Golem follows the rogue with abandon, smashing a fist practically through his leather armor.  Some of the magically infused clay sticks in the wound, causing it to fester.

As the thing begins thrashing about, Konstantine can easily hear that there is some sort of disturbance, though he knows not what.




[sblock=ooc]
Gil Moves/Draws
Creature attacks Gil: 10+2charge+? hits, 22 damage.

Ruathen knowledge Arcana: 30.  He knows that the creature will be resist damage from weapons other than those which are bludgeoning and made of adamantine, and that while immune to most magic, some spells such as Move Earth or Earthquake can affect it.


Init and Status:
Gil: 16 - 22hp
Padraig: 14 - 11hp
Ruathen: 8
Zagnak: 8 , Endure Elements[long]
Creature: 6
Jasper: 2 - 42hp,Magic Vestment +1[long], Fly[medium]
Konstantine: 1 - 5hp
[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 13, 2007)

Ruathen's pig bladder seems to dissipate in mid-air, and the ground beneath the golem shimmers.  Though the thing does not fall immediately, it appears to have some difficulty standing erect.

Meanwhile, Zagnak casts a spell to aid in the fight.

[sblock=ooc]golem save: 19+?.  Balancing (denied dex).
Zagnak casts Mass Lesser Vigor on Padraig, Gil, Jasper.  Unfortunately, the wound inflicted on Gil seems to resist the healing.

Init and Status: (party less constantine
Gil: 16 - 22hp
Padraig: 14 - 11hp, fast healing 1

Creature: 6
Jasper: 2 - 42hp,Magic Vestment +1[long], Fly[medium], fast healing 1
Konstantine: 1 - 5hp

Ruathen: 8
Zagnak: 8 , Endure Elements[long]
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 14, 2007)

"Oh and after the giant fell..." Konstantine pauses as he hears the ruckus.  "Please, excuse me," the bard says rather nonchalantly.  He begins walking toward the others as he starts loudly singing so they can all hear.[sblock=OOC]Inspire courage, of course.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 14, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*

Padraig's ears perk up at Ruathen's words. "Adamantine? You got it!" The veteran rushes forward and swings his frosty blue greatsword in a flashing arc...

[sblock=OOC]Designates golem for purposes of Dodge feat (+1 to AC).
+1 Adamantine Frost Greatsword, +14, 2d6+9 +1d6 cold (before bonuses/penalties).[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 14, 2007)

"*OOOOF*," Gil moans, reeling from the blow.  "That...  *Unh*  ...That hurt."  Realizing he's got nothing that would inflict any damage on the golem, he quickly decides on another course of action:  "He's attacking me, let's see if he follows while you guys, uh...  You guys do, uh, something!"  With his amazing plan in place he dives forward past the golem, back the way he came, hoping to draw its attention away from his companions.

[sblock=OOC]Quickly heading back to the spot he started, at the mouth of the passageway heading south.  Tumble +7.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 14, 2007)

Gil jumps out of the way again, attempting to draw the Golem from the party.  Padraig jumps in to strike at it and provides the creature with a new target.  His sword hits true, and while the adamantine slices through the golem's "flesh" easily, the wound seems to close up around the cut.

Faced with more foes, the towering mobile statue seems to move unnaturally fast.  Intent on destroying the rogue, the Golem swings his giant fists, striking Gil twice, and the rogue suffers more of the same cursed wounds.  The half-orc falls to the ground at the mouth of the tunnel.





[sblock]
Gil tumbles: 22, succeeds.
Creature AoO on Padraig: 16+ hits.  11 damage.
Padraig attacks: 9+14 hits. 13 physical-10 DR + 4 cold = 7 damage.
Creature attacks Gil: 18+,15+,5+, 2 hit.  34 damage.

Konstantine sings and ends movement just outside the door.

Init and Status: 
Padraig: 14 - 22hp, fast healing 1, (11 cursed hp)
Ruathen: 8
Zagnak: 8 , Endure Elements[long]
Creature: 6 - 7hp, Balancing
Jasper: 2 - 15hp, Magic Vestment +1[long], Fly[medium], fast healing 1
Konstantine: 1 - 5hp
Gil: 16 - 56hp, cursed wound, unconscious(bleeding)

Party: Inspired
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 14, 2007)

"No sense starting off at such a disadvantage."  Jasper quickly heals himself, and then takes a 5' step up.[sblock=OC]Cure serious wounds on self in place of magic circle against evil. Then fly up.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 14, 2007)

Jasper holds his holy symbol, and his wounds magically close as warmth passes over him.
[sblock=ooc]26HP from CSW, also 1 from fast healing.

Gil doesn't act...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 14, 2007)

Konstantine turns back toward the celestial for a moment and stops singing.  "A statue is trying kill us, dear," the bard says as calmly as he can muster.  He then pulls out his wand and moves a bit closer, but not too close, to Gil.

"I have to get to him!" Konstantine calls to his companions.
[sblock=OOC]Move to just behind P.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Mar 14, 2007)

Having few useful options at this point, Ruathen waits for Konstantine to make his way to Gil before he moves forward himself to bestow one of his few remaining augmentative spells on an ally.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 15, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

Padraig reels from the pounding he receives from the statue. Then he feels a momentary rush of panic as he sees Gil fall.

The panic is quickly replaced by a steely determination, however. Knowing that the others will find it difficult if not impossible to hurt the statue, he presses forward with his attack, swinging his magical adamantine sword with abandon.

"Let's draw it north, so Konstantine can get to Gil!" cries the warrior as he attacks.

[sblock=OOC]Continue to designate golem for purposes of Dodge feat.
Full Attack: +1 Adamantine Frost Greatsword, +14/+9, 2d6+9 +1d6 cold.
If possible on my turn, take 5' step northward (hoping to start drawing golem northward to open up non-threatened space for Konstantine to move to Gil.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 15, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Map in the morning.

Padrag attacks: 28, 19.  one hits.  13+2-10=5 + 5cold damage.  5' step north.
Ruathen Delays, Golem save: 16+, saves.  Still balancing.
Zagnak casts barkskin on Padraig.
Golem attacks Padraig: 2+, 8+, 15+.  one hits.  13 damage.

Init and Status:

Jasper: 2 - 15hp, Magic Vestment +1[long], Fly[medium], fast healing 1
Konstantine: 1 - 5hp
Gil: 16 - 56hp, cursed wound, unconscious(bleeding)
Padraig: 14 - 34hp, fast healing 1, (24 cursed hp), +3 AC
Ruathen: Delayed
Zagnak: 8, Endure Elements[long]
Creature: 6 - 17hp, Balancing
Party: Inspired
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 15, 2007)

Japer steps 5' northeast and attacks the creature with his adamantine morningstar.[sblock=OC]I should be 5, north-up from Padraig right now.  adamantine morningstar (+9 +above +inspire) (2d8+2)  my AC is 22 +up[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 15, 2007)

<moan>

<bleed>


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 15, 2007)

The group, now organized as they would prefer, mounts an attack on the golem.  Padraig's sword makes another slice, and Jasper knocks a chunk of clay from the creature with his morningstar.

The others assist where they can, Zagnak buttressing defenses while Ruathen and Konstantine wait for an opening to step in.




[sblock=ooc]Some of this is repeated from above
Padrag attacks: 28, 19. one hits. 13+2-10=5 + 5cold damage. 5' step north. Heals 1 FH.
Ruathen Delays, Golem save: 16+, saves. Still balancing.
Zagnak casts barkskin on Padraig.
Golem attacks Padraig: 2+, 8+, 15+. one hits. 13 damage.
Jasper 5' step and attacks: 23 hits.  9+2= 11 damage.  Heals 1 FH
Konstantine delays until Golem moves.

Init and Status:
Padraig: 14 - 34hp, fast healing 1, (24 cursed hp), +3 AC(barkskin)
Ruathen: Delayed
Zagnak: 8, Endure Elements[long], Vigor[13r]
Creature: 6 - 28hp, Balancing
Jasper: 2 - 14hp, Magic Vestment +1[long], Fly[medium], fast healing 1
Konstantine: Delayed - 5hp
Gil: 16 - 58hp, cursed wound, unconscious(bleeding)

Party: Inspired
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Mar 15, 2007)

Ruathen's eyes dart between Padraig, the golem, and Jasper as he considers his next action. Realizing Padraig's heavy armor would nullify any augmentation of his agility, Ruathen dashes over to Jasper, reaching a hand out to enspell him with _Cat's Grace_.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 15, 2007)

Seeing that he simply can't get to Gil, and knowing that attempting to do so would likely mean his death, Konstantine instead moves right behind Padraig and uses his wand.


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 15, 2007)

Jasper hammers at the creature again and moves 5' NW.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 16, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

Padraig grunts in frustration at the statue's ability to so quickly heal from gashes he is opening in its body--and the battering that he himself is suffering.

His spirit is reinvigorated as Jasper rushes in and begins smashing chunks of clay from the horrid thing.

A memory flashes across the warrior's eyes, bringing a smile to his lips. He rummages in his pack for a moment, retrieving a small brown gem. He then flings the gem upon the ground, causing it to smash open...

[sblock=OOC]Retrieves item as move action.
Smashes _elemental gem_ as standard action.
Resultant Large earth elemental will attempt to either bull rush or start a grapple with the clay golem, whichever is more likely to clear non-threatened spaces for Konstantine to get to Gil.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 16, 2007)

Ruathen and Konstantine dispense their aid, and the others make good use of it.  

Padraig pulls a small stone from his belt pouch and smashes it on the ground.  The elemental that grows from it easily overmatches the softer clay creature and drives it back.  Both topple to the ground as the grease on the floor finally dissipates.

Jasper and Padraig take the opportunity to separate larger pieces of the golem from its body, and Zagnak wounds it even further with his greatclub.

The creature still manages to strike Padraig from its prone position, bringing him dangerously close to death.




[sblock=ooc]Ruathen stops delaying, casts cats grace on Jasper.
Konstantine stops delaying, heals Padraig: 5hp
Padraig retrieves an elemental gem.  Normally retrieving a stored item provokes, but this seems like the time of thing that could easily be pulled out of a small pouch.  Let me know if anpone strongly disagrees .  FH 1.
Elemental Bull Rush: 19 vs. 10.  Succeeds.  Pushes Golem back into the North wall.
Padraig AoO: 23 hits.  Damage 4+2+4
Jasper AoO: 23 hits.  9+2 damage.
Grease saves: Golem: 7, falls.  Elemental: 12, falls.
Zagnak, moves, rages, attacks (PA 5): 17+flanking+prone, hits.  20 + 10PA - 10DR + 1shock.
Golem attacks Padraig 17, 30, 32 (-4).  2 hit.  28 damage.

Init and Status:
Jasper: 2 - 14hp, Magic Vestment +1[long], Fly[medium], fast healing 1, +4 Dex (CG)
Gil: 16 - 58hp, cursed wound, unconscious(bleeding)
Ruathen: 15
Konstantine: 15 - 5hp
Padraig: 14 - 56hp, fast healing 1, (52 cursed hp), +3 AC(barkskin)
Elemental: 13, prone
Zagnak: 8, Endure Elements[long], Vigor[12r]
Creature: 6 - 70hp, prone


Party: Inspired [10]
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 16, 2007)

Fearful that if Padraig falls, others will as well, Konstantine uses his wand again on him.


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 16, 2007)

[sblock=OC]Jasper will do the same action he planned on before the new elemental.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 17, 2007)

Jasper adds his own strike to the mix, smashing his morningstar into the thrashing golem below.  The thing seems greatly injured, and even slows its movements somewhat.

Konstantine heals more of the fighter's wounds.

Padraig's final strike stills the creature once and for all.  The mass of clay lays motionless, as does Gil.

[sblock=ooc]I guess I forgot Jasper.  Attack: 20! damage: 10!+2
CLW: 8, only 4 healed.

Padraig's next attack (I'm assuming here): 28, damage 4+2 +6

golem - 94hp, dead
Padraig - 52hp
Gil - 59hp
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 17, 2007)

Konstantine quickly runs to Gil's side, but finding him well dead (I assume), the bard face hardens.  He first tosses his wand to Jasper so that the cleric can heal Padraig, then he stalks just inside the first room and turns to the celestial.

"You invited us to explore the anterooms.  Were you hoping that the golem would kill us?  It partially succeeded, as one us us is dead."  As Konstantine speaks, his tone is level, but he makes it plainly obvious that he is seething with anger underneath.


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 17, 2007)

Jasper takes the wand and heals those that need healing, starting with stabilizing Gil.  After he is done, he walks out and stands behind Konstantine's left shoulder. [sblock=oc]try twice with the wand if it doesn't work I will move to CminorW on Gil until something works, if I run out of of those move to CLW[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 17, 2007)

The attempts to use the wand on Gil and Padraig both fail.  Gil slowly bleeds, and will die soon if he does not somehow receive magical aid.

[sblock=ooc]Gil is still bleeding.  He has about 4 rounds left until he bleeds out.  A caster level check is required to heal the cursed wounds, and the caster level of the wand is not high enough to succeed.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 17, 2007)

Jasper continues in his desperate effort to save Gil, dispensing spell after spell, until finally, as the last of the half-orc's life force is about to leave him, he succeeds, and Gil's bleeding stops, his breathing becomes normal.  Still unconscious, the rogue is at least safe for now.
[sblock=ooc]Ti informed me that he's going to cure minor wounds Gil until it works, or until he dies.  Caster level checks: 9, 14, 13, 27.  The fourth one works.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 17, 2007)

Jasper storms into the other room and lays his hand on Konstantine's shoulder.  "He lives yet, no thanks to it!" He gestures towards the deva and spits on the floor behind him.  We'll heal what wounds we can with the wand and I'll do what I can to revive Gil."[sblock=OC]Cast CLW until Gil regains consciousness.  I will replace in this order: SoF, Comp Lang, Remove Fear, Div Fav, Div Fav.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 17, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

Padraig directs the elemental to stand down, then looks over his own battered body, wiping globs of gray clay off of his beuatiful plate armor.

"We are sorely hurt. Something isn't... right... about these wounds. Why won't they heal right, even with your magic? Thank the heavens you were able to at least stop Gil's bleeding."

Knowing that he can do little to help Gil, Padraig decides it is best if he just stays out of the way. He drags his weary, broken body to over near Konstantine, and slumps down to a seated position against the wall.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 17, 2007)

Konstantine shows no outward sign that Jasper's news has soothed his anger as he stares at the heavenly being.


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 18, 2007)

The deva looks at those before her incredulously.  After a moment she responds, "I am not sure what you're attempting to imply with your accusatory tone, particularly following the flowery speech you were so inclined to use a moment ago.  If there was some dangerous creature in the other area of this place, perhaps it was put there to stop you from intruding even in that direction.  As for myself, I am charged only with guarding these doors, and I know nothing of the other occupants of the mountain."

Meanwhile, repeated attempts to heal Gil meet with failure.

[sblock=ooc]Jasper: Caster level checks all failed.  I'm going to think about this - it seems like it's a bit too difficult to heal these wounds.  Perhaps after making the caster level check once, all future attempts should also work... Let me know if anyone has any thoughts.

Lazlow, as Gil does regain consciousness, there are a number of things you're going to need to fix on your sheet that I didn't notice before.

- Carrying a medium load slows, applies ACP, etc much like wearing medium armor.  You should double check that information.
- The armor bonus from bracers of armor and the armor bonus from leather armor do not stack.  You probably want to get rid of one of them.
- It looks like you tumble skill doesn't include your dexterity bonus on your sheet as it should.  Also, you might want to note the armor check penalty from your winter clothing and/or your medium load.

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 18, 2007)

Konstantine wordlessly nods and then returns to the room in which the battle was fought.  He speaks in low tones intended to not carry far.

"Is there naught else to do about Gil?  We ought not continue on until something can be done, as I think that aside from his expertise with the bow, we may likely need his assistance with traps.  If this place has guardians set to watch it, it likely also had wards and traps."


----------



## Bloodcookie (Mar 18, 2007)

Unsure whether to mistrust the Deva, or simply attribute its inaction to an automaton-like adherence to its orders, Ruathen remains in the chamber, kneeling by Gil and monitoring his vital signs.

He listens to Konstantine, then makes a suggestion. "I do not know if it is wise to even consider this, but... perhaps the Deva would be capable of healing Gil? It is an _angel_ after all, and even if it is unwilling to leave its post, it may feel compelled to dispense aid. That is, if we can trust it."


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 19, 2007)

Jasper swears in frustration, then picks up the wand and heals himself and Konstantine.  Finally, he shrugs at Ruathen.  "We could ask I suppose, but let's not bring him into the room until we can get her to agree.  If she is too strict to leave the main chamber I don't have much hope on her assisting us though."


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 19, 2007)

Konstantine, deciding that guilt doesn't seem to work but that the angel's help could do some good, changes his tact as he reenters the room.  "Pardon me, heavenly creature.  I did not mean to offer insult.  A statue very nearly killed my friend in the next room.  I'd mistakenly thought it to be safe.  Please forgive my harsh tone.  I pray that perhaps the gods have blessed you with some skill in healing.  My companion, though a faithful servant of the gods, has had no luck healing him."


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 19, 2007)

The angel looks at Konstantine, pondering his renewed goodwill.  She slumps a bit, relaxing, and says, "I should be able to help if it is some curse or disease that is causing the wounds to resist healing.  Bring him here."

As the party does so, the angel sheaths her sword, and when Gil is placed before her, the redness and swelling around his many wounds disappears with her touch.  She holds his frame for a moment longer and he is healed somewhat, coming awake.

[sblock=ooc]She spell-likes some stuff, then heals him 20.

Gil: 43hp damage left.  No curses.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 19, 2007)

The Half-Orc groans and slowly opens his eyes, wincing.  "Did...  Did the plan work?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 20, 2007)

"Plan?  If the plan was to trip over your feet and get yourself nearly killed, then it worked perfectly.  No, my friend, I am jesting, your plan worked well enough, you have lived and the golem did not.  For now maybe we should ask the angel here to look at Padraig as well?  I will have no more luck with his wounds either I think."[sblock=oc]how many charges for Konstantine and Jasper's healing?[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 20, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*



			
				TiCaudata said:
			
		

> "For now maybe we should ask the angel here to look at Padraig as well?  I will have no more luck with his wounds either I think."



"Yes, that would be most appreciated, if possible," grunts the warrior as he heaves himself from the floor and approaches the deva with his head respectfully bowed.

"In this condition, I doubt I would even be able to make it back to town."


----------



## Bloodcookie (Mar 20, 2007)

Ruathen exhales quietly but deeply, relieved of some of the tension he'd been feeling regarding both the Deva's motives and Gil's health.


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 20, 2007)

"I'm only able to remove a curse such as this once per day," explains the angel.  "I'd be happy to help if you're still here on the morrow, though."


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 21, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
It'll take one charge each to cure Jasper and Konstantine.  Is anything being done for the remainder of Gil's wounds?

Jasper: 2hp, Magic Vestment +1[long], Fly[medium], +4 Dex (CG)
Gil: 43hp
Ruathen:
Konstantine: 5hp
Padraig: 52hp, (52 cursed hp), +3 AC(barkskin)
Zagnak: Endure Elements[long]

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 21, 2007)

Konstantine turns to Jasper.  "Use as much of that as you need.  I have two more."  He then turns to the rest of the group, even including the deva.  "What ought we do next?  Who knows what we might encounter if we explore the other chambers more?  But, as we need to wait for any chance to enter the complex proper, perhaps it would be fruitful."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 21, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

Padraig thanks the deva for her offer. "Your offer is quite gracious, and we thank you kindly for allowing us to remain here until we straighten out our misunderstanding. Your healing of our friend Gil demonstrates to us your goodwill. We hope that you will also see in us that our motivations are pure. We are simply trying to do what good in this world that we may..."

After Konstantine speaks with the angel again, Padraig whispers to him. "While I heartily agree that exploring more of the forechambers is a capital idea, I must warn you that I am in no condition to do so at the present. It is lucky that I walk, quite frankly. My battered and broken body is resistent to our healing magic--no doubt the result of some evil in the statue's attacks. It seems my only chance at healing is to wait until the angel can remove my curse the way she did for Gil, and according to her that will be tomorrow at the earliest. Perhaps we should simply rest here for the night. I think we are relatively protected here in this chamber...though we should keep a watch, just in case the angel turns on us in the night."


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 21, 2007)

"I agree with Padraig," Gil whispers, having eavesdropped a bit on his conversation with Konstantine.  "It's been tough going for us these past few days, and we're really in no rush, are we?"

Gil patiently waits for Jasper to use Konstantine's wand on him.  "Since you're offering..."


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 21, 2007)

Jasper cures what he can of Gil's wounds with the wand.  "Much of my spells have been exhausted in my attempts to heal Gil.  While I still have some left, resting a night might be a more prudent option."


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 22, 2007)

"Well, that seems like a quorum to me," Konstantine says approvingly.  The bard proceeds to help whoever needs it get some semblance of camp prepared.  He hums melodically the entire time.  After such work is done, he converses politely with everyone and attempts to raise the mood of the group with some music.


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 22, 2007)

The party makes camp and rests in the secure chamber, under the watchful eye of the Deva.  Konstantine's conversation with her is relatively uninteresting, as it seems it has been her sole duty to protect this entrance against evil for thousands of years.  She knows very little about the rest of the complex, but does confirm that somewhere within is the Nanoc.

As morning comes, the angel gladly cures the cursed wounds of Padraig.

The cathedral-like chamber is quiet in the morning, and if you peak outside you see that it is a clear, calm, though cold, day.

[sblock=ooc]9 charges to heal Gil to 2hp damage (which will be healed by rest).

If Padraig is also healed: 8 charges.  Amazing rolls there.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Mar 23, 2007)

As Ruathen rolls up and stows his blanket, he periodically glances toward the entrance to the eastern chamber, wary of what may lie that way, but well aware that the party's mission won't be resolved by staying put.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 23, 2007)

Gil helps break camp.  "Ah, feeling much better today, thanks to all of you.  I'm eager to see what these caverns hold."


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 23, 2007)

"Thank you for help with the wounds, kind angel.  Shall we finish exploring the antechamber?"[sblock=oc]Jasper is going to chang his spell list, but I don't have time right now.  I'll switch it before looking at any new posts.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 23, 2007)

"Now that the overgrown dirt clod is outta the way, I suggest we find out what it was guarding.  Who's game?"


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 24, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

Padraig makes a great show out of his gratitude to the angel for removing his curse, and to whoever wields the wand to cure his wounds. Feeling himself again, he answers Gil and the others: "Count me in!"


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 24, 2007)

"You are most welcome," the deva responds to Padraig's thanks.  "It has actually been somewhat heartening to have someone to whom I can give aid after so long being here alone."

The party returns to the antechamber, and there lies the deteriorating form of the clay golem, the magic that held it together now dissipated.  Those with darkvision can see that the rough excavated caves continue in multiple directions from the south-east corner of the room.  The passages beyond seem to contain many intervening columns of bare rock that are a stark contrast to the fine construction in the entry chamber behind you.




Squares are 10 feet.

[sblock=ooc]Let me know if there are any questions on the map.  It would also be a good time for the humans to let me know what light sources they're bringing, and to make any changes to the marching order if you'd like.

The 8 is just the name of this room...[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 25, 2007)

Padraig casts a wary glance toward the pile of clay as the party passes by. It is still difficult for him to grasp that a simple statue could have given them such a fight. He was hoping to save his earth elemental for a bigger challenge, and he feels very vulnerable now without it. Clearly, he thinks to himself, we will have to be far more careful from here on in. When we get back to town, it might be worthwhile to seek the aid of a stealthy ally--some sort of thief, perhaps--for when it would be better for us to sneak around.

"Let's stay to the east--it looks like there is more room that way, and if we are to face another deadly enemy, I'd rather do it as a group." As the party makes its way into the darkened caves, Padraig pulls his glowing greatsword from its sheath, and his gleaming armor is bathed in its icy blue light.

[sblock=OOC]Padraig's sword provides light equivalent to the _light_ spell.
Padraig will take point if no one objects.
Padraig will designate any foe that attacks him for purposes of his Dodge feat (+1 to AC).[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Mar 25, 2007)

Ruathen nods to Padraig, moving into line behind him, "Wise decision. The crowded quarters were what almost cost Gil his life back there."


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 26, 2007)

"Yes, well, now that we know that danger is likely around each corner, we know to use more caution," Konstantine remarks.  "As I noted before, if the makers of this place went through the trouble needed to place live, or somewhat-live, guardians here, you can be certain they also placed less expensive traps and warding spells as well.  Be alert for them."
[sblock=OOC]Konstantine has an everburning torch in hand.  He'll stay near the middle to middle-rear of the group.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 26, 2007)

Jasper looks at the rough walls around him.  "This can't be a part of the original structure.  I wonder if the angel's rigid discipline has left this place open to sappers.

"Better to be safe than sorry here."  The cleric's armor begins to shine and he pauses for another spell.[sblock=oc]Jasper will cast greater magic weapon on his mace and light on his armor.  He will then follow the group.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 26, 2007)

Gil walks next to Padraig.  "You'll need my eyes to help spot any booby-traps or snares, or better yet, secret passageways!  Wouldn't want to miss anything like that."

With that Gil goes into thief mode, searching the area thoroughly as they go.


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 26, 2007)

Zagnak recalls the usefulness in the last battle, and again bolsters Padraig's defenses.

In the light of Padraig's sword, and without the distraction of battle, a white powder amidst dark red stains visibly mar the southeast corner of the room.  Scattered in the rough tunnel are also some scraps of what appear to be leather and cloth.  The roof of the cave appears to be even less stable as it delves deeper.

The area does indeed open up a bit to the east, but a stench rises, aided in permeating the air by the humidity.  It reeks of smoke and dung.  Gil's eyes spot what appears to be a campsite, but before he has a chance to puzzle out what might camp here, he is struck by the first of 4 arrows that fly from the darkness.  Another clangs harmlessly off of Padraig's armor, one grazes Ruathen, and another sails by.  

The now obvious attackers are a group of Bugbears, outfitted with worn studded leather armor.




[sblock=ooc]Spot checks all failed :-(
1 arrow each hit Gil and Ruathen, 16 and 6 damage.


Init and Status:
Gil: 29 - 16hp,
Jasper: 17 -  , Magic Weapon (+1), light
Bugbears: 17 - , 
Ruathen: 16 - 6hp,
Konstantine: 15 - ,
Zagnak: 8 - , Endure Elements
Padraig: 4 - , Barskin(+3)[1h]

#4 is a little hard to see, he's at the mouth of the tunnel running to the SE.

[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 26, 2007)

"Don't let them notify others!"  Jasper quickly moves to neutralize the first bugbear.[sblock=oc]I think I can reach #1, so I will do so and attack him.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 26, 2007)

"Get back here you good-for-nothin'..."  Gil mutters, teeth gritting through the pain of the arrow sticking in his side.  He draws his bow and unleashes a trio of arrows at the running bugbear, hoping to fell it before it warns any others.

[sblock=OOC]Quick Draw bow, Rapid Fire three shots at bugbear #4, +14/+14/+9, dmg 1d8+3.

BTW, was the arrow that hit Gil a crit?  16 is a lot of damage for an arrow.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 26, 2007)

Jasper moves to the front lines to confront the mongrels, but cannot maneuver well enough to strike the bugbear.  Gil fires his trusty bow and pierces the armor of one enemy.  Padraig barely notices another arrow falling at his feet, as his armor continues to protect him.  The bugbears attack in force then, surrounding Jasper, one of them striking him in the back with a morningstar.  Another beast steps up to Gil, and, exchanging its bow for a greataxe, provides the rogue with a new war-wound.

Konstantine deciphers the guttural growl of the last brute, "Now, fools!"





[sblock=ooc]Lazlow, thanks for mentioning that.  I messed up, it was only 9 damage.  fixed the total below.

Jasper attacks: 11.  Miss.
Gil attacks: 30, 16, 15.  One hits.  6 damage.
#3 tumbles to flank J.  #1 and #3 drop bows, draw weapons, attack.  4+ and 13+.  second hits.  13 damage.
#2 misses Padraig.
#4 attacks Gil: 8+ hits.  13 damage.

Init and Status:
Ruathen: 16 - 6hp,
Konstantine: 15 - ,
Zagnak: 8 - , Endure Elements
Padraig: 4 - , Barskin(+3)[1h]
Gil: 29 - 22hp,
Jasper: 17 -  13hp, Magic Weapon (+1), light
Bugbear: 17 - 4(6), 1(0), 2(0), 3(0)

For planning purposes - Zagnak is probably going to run in and buff someone, and/or shape some stone to wall off an enemy.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 26, 2007)

"Look out!  They've got something planned for us!" Konstantine yells in warning.  The bard then bursts into song, in a refrain that inspires despite how often his companions have heard it.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 26, 2007)

Gil quick-draws his rapier and attempts to skewer the bugbear that hit him.

[sblock=OOC]Attacking #4 with +1 rapier, +9/+4 (+inspire, +1 or +2?).  Also, not sure if he can "quick-put-away" his bow as well, so if necessary he'll just drop it)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 26, 2007)

Jasper adjusts to the situation and continues his attack.[sblock=oc]5' step south attack 3[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Mar 27, 2007)

Deciding to forego wasting time with spellcasting, Ruathen instead leaps into the fray, moving to flank the bugbear facing Gil, and lashing out at it with his rapier.

[sblock=ooc]Moving next to #4 and attacking[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 27, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

Padraig thanks Zagnak in his mind as the arrows bounce off him harmlessly.

Seeing the crowd already forming around the axe-wielding bugbear attacking Gil, Padraig decides to go after one of the others. He maneuvers in to get a good shot at one of the two harassing Jasper, and makes a mighty swing at its morningstar...

[sblock=OOC]Move to get a shot at 1 or 3, preferably 3.
Sunder attempt against its morningstar.
No AoO provoked (Improved Sunder feat).
Ignore hardness < 20 (adamantine).
Atk roll stats: _+1 Adamantine Frost Greatsword_, +14, 2d6+9 +1d6 cold, 17-20/x2.
Add additional +4 to atk roll due to greatsword being a 2-handed weapon.
After sunder attempt, designate closest still-armed foe for Dodge feat (+1 to AC).[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 27, 2007)

Ruathen dances in, working his rapier past the parries of the bugbear to stab the beast in the side.  The creature reals as a small explosion occurs inside him.

Konstantine calls for bravery from his comrades, and Zagnak complies, moving to take on the lone bugbear to the north, striking it as it steps forward, nearly felling the thing in one blow.

Padraig engages an overmatched bugbear and simply destroys the weapon in it's hand, the thing feebly attempts to fight back with an arrow used as a dagger.  Gil stabs the axe-wielding bugbear, adding to it's wounds.  What would normally fell one of these creatures seems to phase this specimen little.

The bugbears fight back, and fail for the most part, the heroes easily evading and blocking their blows.  Jasper is caught off guard, though, by the largest of the things stepping away from the others and toward him.  The beast's axe cuts across his thighs, dropping him to the ground, and his blood flows freely.  As he falls, curses and growls can be heard coming from the tunnels to the south.




[sblock=ooc]Ruathen moves and attacks (I'm guessing you didn't actually mean "flank", since you'd provoke an AoO. If you do want to, let me know...
Attack: 17+, confirm: 16+, crits.  9 + 6thunder.  Fort save to deafen: saves.
Konstantine inspires.
Zagnak moves to engage #2.
Padraig moves to sunder a morningstar.  4+ vs. 11+.  Success.  20 damage, destroyed.
Gil drops his bow and attacks: 27, 8.  First hits.  7 + 2damage.
Jasper attacks: 28.  Hits.  8+2 damage.
#1: 2+ misses.
#4: 8+ hits.  16+ hits.  49 damage.
#3: 9-4+ misses.
#2: drops, draws, attacks: 4+ misses.
Zagnak ready attack: 4+ hits (yay inspire!).  13+2 damage +3 shock.

Init and Status:
Ruathen: 16 - 6hp,
Konstantine: 15 - , 'singing'
Padraig: 4 - , Barskin(+3)[1h]
Gil: 29 - 22hp,
Jasper: 17 - 62hp, Magic Weapon (+1), light, unconscious(bleeding)
Bugbear: 17 - 4(30), 1(0), 2(18), 3(10, no morningstar)
Zagnak: 8 (before #2)- , Endure Elements
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 27, 2007)

Konstantine takes a step toward his companions.  His singing continues as the bard's magic makes all his companions save Jasper move swiftly.
[sblock=OOC]5-foot step SE; _haste_ of course, on all of us but Jasper.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Mar 27, 2007)

Hoping to draw its attention away from Jasper, Ruathen sends a pair of _Magic Missiles_ streaking toward the bugbear he had engaged moments before.

[sblock=ooc]casting Magic Missile at #4[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 28, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

"Oh YEAH, that feels great!" cries Padraig. An ascending confidence soars through him as he easily destroys the morningstar and evades the attacks of his enemies.

Deciding to take on the toughest foe before more bugbears arrive, he moves to the axe-wielder and sends his massive sword arcing toward the beast's deadly weapon.

[sblock=OOC]5' step SE to threaten 4.
Sunder attempt against the axe, same stats as last time.
If 1st sunder attempt fails or if axe is not destroyed, make another sunder attempt.
If axe is destroyed after first sunder attempt, attack 4 directly.
In either case, the bonus for the second attack action will be at +9 instead of +14.
Designate 4 for purposes of Dodge feat (+1 to AC).[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 28, 2007)

Ruathen points at the bugbear that felled Jasper and streaks of energy fly from his fingers to collide with the beast's torso.  Konstantine aids his companions, and all feel fleet of foot.

Padraig steps up to the opposing warrior and the two begin dueling, Padraig deflecting the bugbear's axe-blade with his armor again and again, the goblinoid dodging back and forth, wary of the fighter's greatsword.  Padraig takes advantage of the bugbear's caution, and when the thing tries to block a blow with the axe-haft, he simply slices it in two.

[sblock=ooc]I'll update the map after Gil/Zagnak/bugbears actions.

Ruathen MM: 10 damage (nice roll)
Konstantine Hastes.
Padraig Sunder(I used the haste attack to sunder, too): 9, 14, 4+ vs. 11, 5, 15+.  One hits.  13+2 damage.  +1 cold.  Broken 

Init and Status:
Gil: 29 - 22hp, Haste
Jasper: 17 - 62hp, Magic Weapon (+1), light, unconscious(bleeding)
Bugbear: 17 - 4(40), 1(0), 2(18), 3(10, no morningstar)
Zagnak: 8 (before #2)- , Endure Elements, Haste
Ruathen: 16 - 6hp, Haste
Konstantine: 15 - , inspire[10r], Haste[8r]
Padraig: 4 - , Barskin(+3)[1h], Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 28, 2007)

"YEAH, Padriag!  Press the attack!  We've got 'em now!"

Gil takes a 5' step directly west (effectively swapping places with Padraig) and tries his best to finish off the now-morningstarless bugbear.

"Konstantine!  Can you get to Jasper?  I'll be right behind you!"

[sblock=OOC]Attack +12/+12/+7 (includes +2 for Inspire, +1 and extra attack from Haste), damage 1d6+2[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 28, 2007)

Gil steps in to skewer the defenseless bugbear and draws blood.  The thing looks gravely wounded, but has little time to live in any case.  The same is true for Zagnak's prey, as he crushes its skull with his greatclub, then moves to protect Jasper.

The bugbears rush about the cave wildly, Gil's foe unsure of himself and Padraig's blindly fleeing.  Unable to defend himself without a weapon, Padraig cuts him mightily as he runs.  The thing barely disappears around a bend in the tunnel.  The reinforcements called for by the fleeing one finally arrive, and move out into the cave.  Two of them engage Padraig and Ruathen, and with uncanny luck manage to strike the more skilled warriors with morningstars.  The third newcomer rushes into the open and pulls from his neck a glowing orb.  He throws it against the wall of the cavern and an explosion rocks the tunnels, fire enveloping the party, and one unwitting bugbear.  

Ruathen, badly burned, drops to the ground, and the beams above, before barely able to hold the rock above, now creak precariously in the northeastern portion of the cavern, threatening to give way after the blast.




[sblock=ooc]
Note the order here is the correct one, the post above is just a mish-mash of what happened.
Gil 5'W and attacks: 18, 23, 14.  2nd hits.  8+2 damage.
#4 moves away.
#1 attacks Gil: 3+ misses.
Padraig AoO: 28 hits.  20+2 + 4cold damage.
#5 moves, throws an orb - fireball (at red dot) does 29 damage (14 to those that succeed).  Saves (w/+1 from haste):
P: 15 Success \
R: 1! fail 
K: 14 success 
G: 9 fail
Z: 20 success
3: doesn't matter, he dies.  
#6: moves, attacks Padraig: 20!, 10 damage.
#7: moves, attacks Ruathen: 20!, 6 damage.
Zagnak attacks: 24.  14+2 +4shock.  Dead.  Zagnak moves to help kill things and protect Jasper.

Init and Status:
Ruathen: 16 - 41hp, Haste, unconscious, bleeding
Konstantine: 15 - 14hp, inspire[10r], Haste[8r]
Padraig: 4 - 24hp, Barskin(+3)[1h], Haste
Gil: 29 - 51hp, Haste
Jasper: 17 - 63hp, Magic Weapon (+1), light, unconscious(bleeding)
Bugbear: 17 - 4(66, no axe), 1(0), 5(0), 6(0), 7(0)
Zagnak: 8 (before #2)- 14hp, Endure Elements, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 28, 2007)

"SON OF A...!!!"  Gil yelps as the flames engulf him.  Barely standing, Gil staggers backward, pulls a vial out of his haversack and quickly downs the contents.

"Konstantine, if you still got one o' those wands, now would be a great time..."

[sblock=OOC]Taking a 5' step NE, away from bugbear #1 and right next to Konstantine; retrieving and drinking his potion of CMW.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 28, 2007)

Without a word, Konstantine grabs his wand, steps toward Ruathen, and heals him.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Mar 28, 2007)

*crackle, crackle*

*smolder*

:\


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 29, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

"Not Ruathen, too!"

Padraig spares a quick glance upward at the ceiling, hoping they can move out of this area before the cave gives way. Feeling the need to protect Ruathen while he is helpless, though, Padraig attempts to neuter the 2 bugbears near him before moving off to deal with the orb-thrower.

[sblock=OOC]Padraig will attempt to sunder the weapons of 6 and 7, with 7 first.
If both weapons are destroyed, Padraig will move 15' SE to take on 5.
If he has an attack left, he will make a normal attack against 5.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 29, 2007)

Konstantine heals Ruathen with a wand, bringing him to the edge of consciousness, and Gil does what he can to manage his own wounds.

Padraig meanwhile continues his assault in a whirlwind of blade strikes, destroying the weapons of three bugbears in quick succession.

Zagnak, seeing the danger of the creature with what appears to be a magical necklace, steps up to him and drives his club into the things back with enough force to snap his spine.
Having dropped his bow, and now without his morningstar, the bugbear facing Padraig makes what a more civilized creature might call a strategic withdrawal toward the exit to the mountainside.

Another calls after him in goblin, "Bloodless coward!", and fires an arrow at Padraig, but to no effect.  The last weaponless bugbear sees his companion's failed attack and flees down the tunnel, taking a cut from Padraig on the way.


[sblock=ooc]Full disclosure, I think I messed up and had Zagnak going after the bugbears, when he should have gone before (since he interupted one of them with a readied action).  I'm fixing it this round.

Ruathen bleeds
Konstantine heals him. 5hp.
Padraig sunders: 26, 28 vs 18+ and 19+, both hit.  Both morningstars shattered.  (full attack is required to attack both, so you can only 5' step, and I think you meant SW.  You can reach #1 from here, though, and I'm going to guess you want to sunder, let me know if this is really bad)
Attacks #1: 28 vs 16+.  Succeeds, broke another one  
Gil drinks CMW.  11hp
Zagnak attacks #5 (PA 5): 12+11 hits.  22 + 2 + 4shock = 28 damage. 
#1 flees toward the entry room NW.
#4 you can't see.
#6 steps back, draws bow, fires at Padraig: 12+ misses.
#7 flees after #4 down the tunnel.- Padraig AoO: 20, hits.  15+2 + 5 cold.


Init and Status:
Ruathen: 16 - 37hp, Haste, disabled
Konstantine: 15 - 14hp, inspire[9r], Haste[7r]
Padraig: 4 - 24hp, Barskin(+3)[1h], Haste
Gil: 29 - 40hp, Haste
Jasper: 17 - 63hp, Magic Weapon (+1), light, unconscious(stable)
Zagnak: 8 (before #2)- 14hp, Endure Elements, Haste
Bugbear: 17 - 4(66, no axe), 1(0, no morn), 6(0, no morn), 7(22, no morn)
[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 29, 2007)

"Wow, Padraig must really hate morningstars," Gil wonders aloud.  Feeling the warmth of the potion spreading through his body, he steadies himself and readies for another attack - but seeing the bugbears flee and hearing the creaking of the rafters above, he quickly shouts, "Zagnak!  Grab Jasper and get him back out to the hallway!"  He retrieves his bow from the ground, and, barring a collapse of the cavern, searches the bodies of the fallen bugbears, starting with the one that threw the explosive, keeping his rapier in hand in case any of their opponents find some courage and return.


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 29, 2007)

Battle map:


----------



## Bloodcookie (Mar 29, 2007)

Ruathen looks up at Konstantine and smiles weakly. "Handy little thing, that. My thanks."

With that, he - very gingerly - slips off his pack and retrieves a small vial, downing the contents.

[sblock=ooc]drinking a potion of Cure Moderate Wounds[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 30, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

Padraig looks in wonder at the remaining Bugbear. Then he spreads his arms wide, puffs up his chest, makes a horrific face and shouts, "Gaaaaaaahh!"

[sblock=OOC]Intimidate attempt (+0) to Demoralize Opponent, in the hopes that it will flee down the tunnel.
Designate 6 for purposes of Dodge feat (+1 to AC).[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 30, 2007)

The bugbear looks almost confused for a moment before turning and following his companion down the hall to the south-east, quickly disappearing around the corner.  

Zagnak heals Jasper with his wand, bringing the Cleric to the brink of consciousness.  With no more explosions coming, the dust settles in the cavern and the beams above stop creaking.  It seems certain that any more damage to the structure would bring the roof down.

As Gil riffles through the bugbears belongings, he finds the necklace, with 6 beads remaining, as well as 3 potions.  Among the remain bugbears he finds 3 more potions.  Their equipment also includes well crafted studded leather armor, composite shortbow, and arrows.

[sblock=ooc]
Ruathen heals 14 hp.
Jasper gets 8hp. (I keep rolling exact numbers here...)

Status:
Ruathen: 23hp, Haste
Konstantine: 14hp, inspire[8r], Haste[6r]
Padraig: 24hp, Barskin(+3)[1h], Haste
Gil: 40hp, Haste
Jasper: 55hp, Magic Weapon (+1), light, unconscious(stable)
Zagnak: 14hp, Endure Elements, Haste

Found: 
Necklace
3 masterwork studded leather
5 masterwork composite shortbow (+1 strength)
1 masterwork morningstar
a bunch of broken morningstars, and a broken greataxe 
6 potions (Ruathen can tell you that one of them is a potion of spider climb - from spellcraft)
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 30, 2007)

Jasper gingerly reaches into his pack pulls out a wand and heals himself as much as he has time for.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Mar 30, 2007)

"Ah... as risky as it may be to leave the enemy at our backs, perhaps if we make a tactical retreat the architecture will take care of them for us," Ruathen observes, eyeing the ceiling's state.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 31, 2007)

Konstantine nods.  "At the very least, we have some healing to which we must attend.  Let us do that in relative safety."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 31, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

Noting the broken weapons, Padraig smiles to himself. He cracks his neck, and struts up to his companions, quite proud of his chance to shine. "How about THAT, eh?"

After he gloats for a moment or two, he agrees with the others that some healing is in order before moving on. However, he'd like to get down the tunnel after the bugbears as soon as possible. One thing's sure--the denizens of this place now know they've got guests.


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 1, 2007)

All is quiet at the moment.

[sblock=ooc]You have time to heal, etc.  Let me know what your plan of action is, etc.

Jasper uses 9 charges to heal fully. [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 2, 2007)

Jasper stands up to heal anyone else who needs it with the wand.  He then looks down the hall that the bugbears fled down.  "I don't think this tunnel just stays up here.  What if the angel's blind sense of duty has prevented her from recognizing the worms in the apple?  These tunnels could be the source of the threat rather than just a side path.  We probably ought to check to see if the other side has similar pests."


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 2, 2007)

Once back in the entryway, Gil peruses the bugbears' loot.

"Anyone recognize any of these potions?  The one here looks a lot like one that I have, a spider-climbing potion, but I'm not sure.  And unless anyone else wants it, I think I'll hang onto this morningstar; I could use a weapon with a little heft to it.  Those of you without ranged weapons should grab one of these shortbows, they're good quality."

Lastly, Gil has someone heal him and Ruathen with his wand (CLW - 12 charges used for this).


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 2, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
Konstantine heals himself: 4 charges.
Konstantine heals Padraig: 3 charges.
Someone uses Gil's wand to heal Gil: 7 charges.
Zagnak heals himself: 2 charges.
Someone heals Ruathen (just make sure whoever this is notes it): 5 charges.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 2, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Any arrows on the bodies?  Gil's running short.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 2, 2007)

Gil roots around and finds quite a supply of arrows among the bodies.
[sblock=ooc]There are at least 60 or so on the bugbears here.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 2, 2007)

"Jackpot!" Gil says, returning with his arms full of arrows.  "Who needs missiles?"

[sblock=OOC]He'll split the arrows up evenly with whoever needs them, just let me know.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Apr 2, 2007)

Ruathen takes the vial Gil was examining, holds it up to the light, swirling its contents, and finally pulls the stopper, briefly sniffing the contents. Wrinkling his nose, he replaces the stopper and hands the vial back. "It's a potion of Spider Climbing, alright. Smells like pine tar and arachnid secretions..."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 3, 2007)

TiCaudata said:
			
		

> Jasper stands up to heal anyone else who needs it with the wand.



"Thank you kindly, good cleric," remarks Padraig as he accepts the offered healing magic. "I carry one healing potion in my pack, but I think it would be best to conserve it for use in an emergency situation only."

Padraig helps himself to some of the bugbear arrows, then listens to the rest of the group decide which course of action is best (strategy requires some wisdom, which has never been his strong suit). He also looks on in wonder as his companions with magical abilities discuss the items found on the bugbear with the strange, exploding-ball necklace.


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 3, 2007)

With the group's wounds tended to, Konstantine steers the discussion back to task.  "'Worms in the apple,' you say, Jasper...  I think you're likely right.  In fact, given the way our host has acted, I'd not be shocked to learn that she had simply ignored other beings entering.  That suggests at least two things.  First, we, thankfully, need not attempt to get by the deva somehow (not that I know we could, in any case).  Second, we are going to have to be wary of more danger.  Let us hope that the wounds just healed have taught us a lesson."

The bard scratches his chin and ponders aloud.  "However, I don't know how to proceed.  Should we continue down the path we happened down first?  Or should we at least give a cursory examination to the other wing?"


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 3, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*



			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> "Should we continue down the path we happened down first?  Or should we at least give a cursory examination to the other wing?"[/color]



"Maybe we should at least just poke our heads in the other wing, just in case we might miss something of great importance, but with the intention of proceeding this way. After all, it's probably not a good idea to let the bugbears spend too much time regrouping."


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 3, 2007)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> "Maybe we should at least just poke our heads in the other wing, just in case we might miss something of great importance, but with the intention of proceeding this way. After all, it's probably not a good idea to let the bugbears spend too much time regrouping."




"That sounds reasonable.  We should see what's there, if only to deal with it later.  Who knows how many reinforcements those bugbears can muster up?"


----------



## Bloodcookie (Apr 4, 2007)

"I agree. Frankly, I don't relish the idea of a pitched battle in these fragile surroundings. Especially against foes who think nothing of tossing about explosives."


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 4, 2007)

"Alright, let's go see what is in the other alcove, and then come back to finish these bugbears off.  The cleric begins across the main hall.


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 4, 2007)

"Sounds good."  The half-orc follows Jasper.  "Hopefully we can all be a bit more alert this time," he says, putting his weapons away and cracking his knuckles, mentally prepping himself for exploring the other side.

[sblock=OOC]Anyone else want any arrows?  If not, I'll divvy 'em up evenly between Padraig and Gil (30 each).[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 4, 2007)

The party makes their way across the entrance hall.  A glance at the Deva shows her to be somewhat perplexed, most likely at the bugbear that recently ran out the bronze doors and into the mountains.

A quick inspection of the western door is uneventful, and upon opening the group sees an empty room, similar in shape to that which held the golem.  This one has strong, iron bound doors in place of rough caves, though, both on its western and southern walls.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 5, 2007)

"West with the setting sun?  Or South with the good fishing?  I'd say south, I'm a little hungry."


----------



## Bloodcookie (Apr 5, 2007)

Ruathen grins at Jasper's jest. "Aye, but let's ready ourselves, should we reel in something akin to what we caught in that last fishing hole," he says, taking up a position about 10 feet back and to the left of the southern door.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 5, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

Padraig has a moment's hesitation, thinking that the plan was to just have a quick look then go back the other way through the tunnels. However, Padraig has never been accused of being too wise, and he is quickly caught up in the excitement of the new doors. He readies himself to go along with the rest of the group.


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 6, 2007)

Konstantine simply nods and waits for someone else open and lead the way through the door.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 6, 2007)

"Well let's do this then."  Jasper nods at Padraig to be ready for whatever is on the other side of the door.  He then opens it.


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 7, 2007)

Jasper bravely explores into the next room, but finds no reward for his actions.  Another room, with a door on the far wall awaits him.  A small jagged hole breaks the expanse of the dirty floor in this chamber. Aside from a few old cobwebs in the corners and a door at the opposite end, this room is empty.

As he continues through yet another door, he finds another empty room, though a more interesting one.  An old crumbled hearth occupies the eastern wall of this empty room. Aside from a few old cobwebs in the corners and a door at the opposite end, this room is empty. The hearth is nothing more than a simple fire pit; its former glory long since succumbed to the decline of the sanctuary. Its color mosaic tile lies shattered and scattered before it, reflecting evidence of its former beauty.

Another door graces the southern wall of this room.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 7, 2007)

Assuming the group is behind him, Jasper continues south.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 7, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

Happy to leave the leading to others, Padraig follows Jasper through the rooms as he goes.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Apr 7, 2007)

Feeling compelled to keep silent in the austere quiet of these long-sealed chambers, Ruathen follows Jasper and Padraig, imagining the rooms' former state as he glances around them.


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 7, 2007)

Gil examines (searches) the fireplace for anything of interest.


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 7, 2007)

Gil searches the fireplace and finds that,  though it has a flue, it is blocked by a mass amount of debris, birds' nests, etc., and it would not be wise to light a fire in it.  There is little else of interest but what might have been in the past.

After the search, the party continues through the next door, and finds that it leads to a hall with runs to the west into what appears at first glance to be a large room.

A loud creaking noise, and an occasional crash of stone can be heard to come from that direction.





[sblock=ooc]I've left the map numbers in for ease of explanation.

7 is the fireplace room.  6 is the totally empty room.  3 is the room directly off the entry hall.  You can't quite see into the next room without moving down the hall.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 7, 2007)

Gil draws his bow and nocks an arrow.  Whispering, he says, "Well fellas, if we wade into this one we should try and keep surprise on our side.  And if there's a group of them, like more bugbears, we should try and use this narrow hallway to our advantage.  Maybe draw them down the hallway, and ambush 'em here in this fireplace room?"

Thinking again, he says, "...Mmmmaybe I should just take a peek first.  Keep the lights back here."

And with that, he very quietly sneaks up to the corner and peeks around to have a look, as stealthily as possible.

[sblock=OOC]Move Silently +10, Hide +13[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 11, 2007)

Jasper eagerly awaits the result of Gil's exploration.[sblock=OC]Ready to cast Magic Vestment if anything assaults Gil.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Apr 12, 2007)

Ruathen waits, rapier in hand, slowly shifting his balance from one foot to the other.


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 12, 2007)

"You may think I'm tip-toeing _too_ slow, but you can't be too careful," Gil whispers.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 12, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Veteran (Fighter)*

Padraig also waits...


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 12, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I'll have a post up late tonight (business travel).  I just wanted to give everyone a chance to react to the strange noises.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 13, 2007)

This large chamber extends some 40-feet deep and the far end is not visible through Gil's darkvision.  The hall you entered through opens on the southern side of the eastern wall. Trash and debris fill this room. Cobwebs extend from the 40-foot tall ceiling to connect to the littered floor, filtering the narrow beams of light from a crack overhead in the ceiling. Scuttling about the large room are uncommonly large and hairy spiders. Lording over the arachnid vermin is the remains of a forgotten guardian, an animated construct of fearful proportions. The guardian is a massive spider-like construct of rusted steel and broken cables. It staggers around the room, three of its eight legs in such bad repair that they no longer function.  The lot of them are obviously moving to investigate the light and sounds spilling out of the hall.

So much detritus, leaves, rocks, and bits of bone and withered flesh litters the floor that that the party may find it difficult to move at more than half-speed.





[sblock=ooc]You can move at more than half speed with a balance check.  There are 5 spiders (large), and a huge monstrosity.
Jasper: casts magic vestment.


Init:
G: 25
P: 19
Large Monstrous Spiders: 15; 1(), 2(), 3(), 4(), 5()
Construct: 13
R: 12
Z: 10
K: 9
J: 3; Magic Vestment(+1 AC)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 13, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I'm presuming that those of us that can't see either have or soon will realize that we have company.[/sblock]
"Fall back to the room!  We have a choke point!" Konstantine calls.  The bard moves against the north wall in the previous room and sings a rallying battle song.
[sblock=OOC]Inspire courage of course.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 13, 2007)

"Oh...  CRAP," Gil mutters under his breath, his usual wit escaping him at the sight of the giant verminous horde.  He makes his way as fast as half-orcanly possible to the previous room and takes up a position in the northeast corner, keeping an arrow trained on the doorway.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 14, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

Padraig feels his blood run cold at the horrific sight, and nearly swoons. He swallows hard and feels a dry click in the back of his throat.

Regaining his composure, he sheathes his sword and runs back into the previous room with the rest of the party, drawing his bow as he goes. He takes up a position agains the wall farthest from the door and readies an attack against the first spider that dares pursue them.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Apr 14, 2007)

Ruathen likewise takes up position, poised across the doorway from Padraig, and prepared to cast _Grease_ into the center of the room ahead of them as soon as the first spider appears.


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 14, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Konstantine's got his everburning torch for light.  Since he carries no weapons, he's always able to provide the light.  I _think_ I noted that once a long time ago.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 14, 2007)

The party makes a withdrawal to a more strategic position, led by Gil and Padraig.  The spiders advance, spinning webs that fly down the tunnel and cover Konstantine and Jasper.

The construct also follows, but, hampered by the tight quarters cannot harm Jasper.  Ruathen is not so lucky as he makes his withdrawal, though, and the thing delivers a crushing blow across his back as he exits the hall.




[sblock=ooc]Konstantine, I'll let you decide whether you'd like to continue as you'd mentioned, since you'll most likely fail a strength check to pull away from the spiders.

Gil moves
Padraig Moves, draws bow.
#2 moves, shoots web at Jasper: 12+x-6 range touch attack hits.  Jasper is entangled.
#3 moves, shoots web at Ruathen: 17+x-10 range touch attack misses.
#4 moves - climbs 10' up the wall.
#5 moves, shoots web at Konstantine: 17+x-8range-cover hits.  Konstantine is entangled.
#6 moves - climbs 10' up.
construct moves, attacks Jasper: 1!
Ruathen moves, tumble: 1!.  Construct AoO: 16+x-4squeezing.  hits. 25 damage. readies.
Zagnak moves, readies to attack.

Init:
K: 9; entangled.
J: 3; Magic Vestment(+1 AC), Magic Weapon(+1)entangled.
G: 25
P: 19; Barkskin(30m)
Large Monstrous Spiders: 15; 2(), 3(), 4(), 5(), 6()
Construct: 13
R: 12, 25hp.
Z: 10

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 14, 2007)

Konstantine gives Jasper a look of near-terror.
[sblock=OOC]Delay until after Jasper.

If I'm still stuck, I pull alchemist fire from my haversack and fling it to wherever best to burn the web to get back to the room (probably the square to my south, if Jasper is no longer stuck).

If I'm not stuck, proceed as above.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 16, 2007)

"Ruathen, Zagnak!  Can either of you pull Konstantine out of the web and into the room?  Stay low, they're climbing the walls!"  Gil quickly scans the walls and ceiling in this room for any holes that the spiders might come through.

[sblock=OOC]What can Gil see through the doorway?  If he can see one of the spiders up on the wall, he'll take a few shots.  If he only sees the construct, he'll wait until he sees something that's more likely to be damaged by an arrow...[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 16, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]It appears Jasper is MIA.  If one of you would like to propose a course of action for him, I'll run with it.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 17, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]If his STR is halfway decent, he should probably try to get free of the web and into the room.  If not, er...  Prepare to be attacked by spiders?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 17, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I'll propose and action.  It obviously helps my character, but that doesn't mean its not what Jasper would do...[/sblock]
Jasper, knowing that Konstantine's fragile form would not withstand combat well, takes a step to the north and strikes at the webbing, attempting to free the bard.
[sblock=OOC]Jasper's _freedom of movement_ domain power activates automatically.  Konstantine will then, assuming that works, proceed as outlined above.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 17, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]^^^ That's much better.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Apr 17, 2007)

"Don't worry!" Ruathen calls to Jasper and Konstantine, "I've got you covered!" Glancing at Konstantine's predicament, he grimaces. "Er, bad choice of words. Sorry."

[sblock=ooc]I'm assuming Ruathen can see a fair distance down the hallway from his position at the corner of the doorway. If not, he'll step just outside it to _Grease_ the floor under the nearest spiders[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 17, 2007)

Jasper easily frees Konstantine with a powerful strike at the strand holding him, and the bard scurries in to the safety of the previous room, still covered in webs.  He proceeds to aid his companions with a rousing cry.

The spiders move up to attack, as does the construct, but hampered by the tight quarters, they fail completely.




[sblock=ooc]I've added the remaining buffs from the last fight to the list below.  Ruathen, I'm not sure whether you wanted to cast grease out there or not... you can't see any spiders, but you can see the huge construct.

Also I think my height note might be a bit off.  Suffice it to say, they're all just crammed in there.

Jasper attacks the web: 18+ hits.  Breaks it.  Konstantine can move, but he is still entangled.
Konstantine moves and sings.
Gil readies to shoot a spider.
Padraig readies.
#2 moves up and shoots another web at jasper, to no effect.
#3 moves over and 10' up.
#4 moves above Jasper.  Jasper AoO: 3+ misses.
Attacks Jasper: 9+ misses.
#5 moves over.
#6 moves down, but can't get close.
Construct attacks Jasper: 11+ misses.

Init:
R: 12, 25hp.
Z: 10
J: 3; Magic Vestment(+1 AC), Magic Weapon(+1)entangled, FOM(1r used)
K: 3; Inspire
G: 25, readied
P: 19, readied; Barkskin+3(30m)
Large Monstrous Spiders: 15; 2(), 3(10'), 4(20'), 5(), 6()
Construct: 13
[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 17, 2007)

"Jasper!  Get in here!" Gil yells as he remains ready to shoot the first big hairy multi-legged thing that enters the room.


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 17, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Gil can't see #4, it's above the doorway.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 17, 2007)

[sblock=oc]Been outta town since friday, will be back in tomorrow night. I'll try posting from the hotel later tonight, the connection blows right now.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 17, 2007)

"Coming!"  Jasper breathes a sigh of relief as the bard is able to escape the oncoming hoard.  He then moves into the room and readies to attack anything that walks in.[sblock=oc]the connection REALLY sucked there and didn't post until I was just about back from dinner.  It seems to be better now though.  So Jasper moves into the room with everyone else (negating freedom of movement if it isn't needed anymore) He moves 5' into the room if possible, if he has to take a move action he will move to 5' west of the door.  Either way he will ready to attack anything that comes in reach.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 17, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

"What the HELL is going on out there!?" cries out Padraig as Jasper and Konstantine scramble into the room.

The warrior watches the blackness beyond the doorway as a bead of sweat slips down the side of his cheek, his heart pounds in his chest, and his taught bowstring creaks.

[sblock=OOC]Padraig continues to keep an attack readied, and will fire at whatever presents itself in the doorway first.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Apr 18, 2007)

"Let's see them scurry past this! Ready your bows - I'm about to prepare some "sitting duck," Ruathen chuckles as he concentrates his attention down the hallway.

[sblock=ooc]Ruathen casts _grease_, centered on the construct[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 19, 2007)

Content to see how things play out first, Konstantine continues to sing a roaring warchant as he steps back next to the door behind the group to get out of the way.


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 20, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I'm terribly sorry!  For some reason I'm not getting notifications of posts.  I'll get something up soon.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 20, 2007)

The party, now secure in its position, simply waits for the spiders to approach, and meets out a harsh punishment for their effort.  After two spiders are summarily dispatched, and the construct is reduced to scrabbling about on the floor, the adventurers easily finish them off.

In the larger room to the west, you now see in the light, glimmering coins, of various denominations, covering the floor.  Upon examination, all appear ancient, from mints no longer existent.  In all there is 180 gold.

The room itself extends to the north as far as the door you have seen from the other side.  In the northwest corner is another door, behind which is simply a short hall, leading to an opening which, though it would be concealed from the mountainside, is obvious from this vantage point.  Through the opening, you are provided a breathtaking view of the mountain range in the distance, and the precipitous drop below.

Also found in this room with a little luck is a small chime, suspended from a chain.  It lies on the floor in the southwest corner.





[sblock=ooc]I've looked it over now, and there is absolutely no chance of you not defeating these guys, while using nothing other than arrows (especially since you made a great tactical move, and have now taken out 2 spiders).  The huge construct can't fit through the door, and all of them are mindless dummies.

R: Casts Grease.  Construct save: 14+.  Saves, balancing.
Zagnack readies to attack.
Jasper 5', readies to attack.
Konstantine sings.
Gil continues readying.
Padraig readies.
Spiders approach and 
Gil shot: 20!, 13.  crits.  23 damage.  drops #4.
Padraig shoots #2: 7+ hits.  13.
Jasper attacks it: 20!  9+ crits.  drops it.
Construct moves 11+ (actually minus...) falls down.


Status:
J: 3; Magic Vestment(+1 AC), Magic Weapon(+1)entangled, FOM(1r used)
K: 3; Inspire
G: 25
P: 19, Barkskin+3(30m)
R: 12, 25hp.
Z: 10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 20, 2007)

As they easily finish off the spiders and construct, Konstantine looks cheerfully at his friends after he finishes a refrain.  "Well that was flat-out good.  Many thanks, Jasper, for saving me from something horrific!"

When the group finds the rest of the sites, especially the scenic view, the bard's eyes open wide.  "Now THAT is something!"  Konstantine shivers a moment in the cold, and quickly comes back inside.

"Gil, could you give the area a good look-see there?  I wouldn't want to miss anything.  Any of you make anything of this chime?" Konstantine examines it to see if it sparks a memory of some tale or another.  Likewise, he takes a passing examination of the different coins as well.
[sblock=OOC]Bardic knowledge +12.  And I wasn't certain whether your description of us finding stuff presumed that search checks were made, or whether all of that was just what we readily noticed.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 21, 2007)

Though the coins and chime were in fact quite easily found, a more thorough search reveals nothing more interesting than more rubble.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Apr 21, 2007)

"Imagine that: a machine being _immobilized_ by lubrication. Ha!" Ruathen grins, looking rather pleased with himself.  After taking his turn down the northern passage to get some fresh air in his lungs, he returns to the group. Peering at the chime Konstantine is examining, he offers "Well, I could detect any dweomers upon it, but perhaps that can wait - we may yet find other trinkets this day that pique our curiosity."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 22, 2007)

Padraig regains his calm after the party dispatches the spiders. He follows the rest in to the large chamber. "A sight like that is certainly welcome after being cooped in here with those black, leggy monsters," expresses the fighter, marveling at the view from the mountainside.

He spends a little time fawning over the treasure, then asks his friends, "Where next? Back to the caves?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 22, 2007)

"Yes," Konstantine suggests.  "Now that we've seen this, let's return to our prior track."


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 23, 2007)

"Yes.  Let's go see what we can do about those bugbears."[sblock=OC]I've officially become a fire fighter class II and should therefore be getting some time again here.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 23, 2007)

Gil lingers around the mechanical spider a while, his curiosity piqued by the strange apparatus.  After he's convinced there's no more treasure to be found in the room, he follows his companions back to the other side of the caves.  He keeps an arrow nocked in case any more bugbears make an appearance.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the short absence, guys, three 13+ hour days at work last week pretty much FORCED me to take a 3-day weekend...    And congrats, TiCuadata!  Good job![/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 23, 2007)

The party makes their way back to the caves without incident, and finds them as they left them.  The tunnel to the southeast leads into darkness, whither the bugbears fled.  The unstable nature of the tunnels persists here, but there is something worse to occupy the mind.

As the party ventures down the tunnel, they find a horrific scene.  Rotting corpses of all manner of humanoids, mutilated and left in obscene positions, fill the tunnel.  The stench and the sights are so horrible that fear creeps into the hearts of even the most stout of the party.

As the tunnel splits in two, those with darkvision note two humanoids, crouched against the wall down the eastern tunnel, huddling in what appears to be fear.





[sblock=ooc]Will saves: Gil: 1!
Konstantine 5+ fails.
Jasper 19+ succeeds.
Padraig 9+ fails.
Zagnak 15+ succeeds.
Ruathen 4+ fails.

Failures are Shaken while they remain in the tunnel.  -2 attacks, saves, checks.

Treat the tunnel as a simple 5' corridor, rather than worry about half-spaces, etc.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Apr 24, 2007)

Ruathen goes pale and puts a hand over his mouth as the surroundings come to light, and grasps the hilt of his rapier in a white-knuckled deathgrip.


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 24, 2007)

Shivering in horror, Gil's shaking hand nearly lets his arrow fly, but he manages to keep it on his bow.  He pauses a moment to gather himself, re-nocks his arrow, and whispers to Konstantine, "Th-there are two people huddled together down there," nodding in their direction.  "They look frightened."


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 25, 2007)

"Ummm..." Konstantine stammers, "that seems appropriate."  The bard nearly retches and quickly pulls his shirtsleeve in front of his nose.

Konstantine starts to move forward, abruptly stops, turns around, shakes his head, and turns back.  "Bring the light... Wait.  I have the light."  The bard stares a moment at the everburning torch in his hand.  "Well, they can surely see this.  Follow close, but try to not be menacing."  Despite his words, Konstantine still doesn't move for a moment.

Finally, he gets momentum going and approaches those huddled in the dark.  Just as he is able to make them out himself, he calls gently, "Good folk.  We mean no harm."
[sblock=OOC]michael_noah mentioned to me elsewhere that Konstantine in fact could tell that the chime was a _chime of opening_.  With that knowledge, the bard certainly would have taken it and put it in his haversack.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 25, 2007)

Padraig follows the bard, content in his fear to allow the bard to handle this situation. As he walks, he is extremely careful not to step on anything horrid.


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 25, 2007)

"Are you the ones that drove the bugbears this way?  They ran past without even harassing us..." one of the humanoids says.

As Konstantine draws a little closer, they shy away, whimpering, "No, no light!    Please..."


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 25, 2007)

Perplexed, and still fearful, Konstantine stops moving forward.  "Of... of course we did.  I'll take this away."  The bard turns to this companions.  "One of you that can see, lead them back to the entry.  Ah... yes."  The normally confident-seeming bard waffles as he deals with the fear.

If there is no objection, Konstantine begins moving back to the entry, staying well ahead with the light, as he focuses to keep from simply bolting.


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 25, 2007)

"No, no... don't make us walk through there..." they plead.

"Come to our cave this way... our leader will speak to you."


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 26, 2007)

Japer looks at the others, "If the rest of you would get out more," he mutters, "you might not get so shaken by a few corpses."

The cleric looks around at the people pragmatically,  "Rushing into these tunnels might not be such a good idea you know."


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 26, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Sense motive tell Konstantine anything?[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 26, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

"I've got a bad feeling about this," Padraig whispers to Jasper. "Do you have the magic to find out if these people are truly still amongst the living?"


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 26, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]While it certainly seems they're telling the truth, something seems... off.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 26, 2007)

Gil snaps out of a frightened stupor and whispers to Konstantine, "I'd rather not venture further in there, leader or no."


----------



## Bloodcookie (Apr 27, 2007)

Ruathen eyes the humanoids uneasily. To the others, he whispers "I'm as suspicious as the next person, but on the other hand, they do appear to be enemies of the bugbears. You know what they say about the enemy of one's enemy..." he says with a shrug.


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 27, 2007)

Konstantine nods at Padraig's suggestion and looks to Jasper.

While waiting for the cleric's response, he turns to Gil.  "While I don't like the feel of this either, we have no other direction to take.  Unless you propose some way to get past the champion of blind order back in the entry."  The bard snickers, uneasily, trying to shake the fear that still grips him.  "Regardless, there IS something wrong here, but we must go forward, yes?"  Konstantine almost looks eager for someone to contradict him, but the bard is also resigned.


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 27, 2007)

"Yeah...  I guess."  Gil takes a firm stance and keeps his bow half-pulled and half-aimed in the general vicinity of the strangers, but not directly at them.

"Uh, go ahead.  I gotcha covered."


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 27, 2007)

Jasper looks around at the group.  "Something is certainly off here, I can try to turn them, but we won't know the difference if they aren't undead or if they are more powerful than I.  Konstantine is right though, we have little choice."  With that the cleric turns and walks towards the huddled creatures with his symbol aloft.[sblock=oc]Try to turn them.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 28, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

Padraig swallows his fear and follows close on the cleric's heals. He draws his sword from its scabbard for light and protection.


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 28, 2007)

The strangers react more to the oncoming light than the holy symbol.  Quickly scuttling away, they lead you down the tunnel stating, "Yes, come this way.  Maybe we can help each other get out of here."

[sblock=ooc]I'll have some more info for you in a few hours - in the mean time, feel free to act as you see fit.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 28, 2007)

The party nears the pair as the move down the tunnel, and just as one of them gestures to a cavern opening in front of them, missiles of force strike out from the area.  From the cavern, Jasper is hit, and Gil is hit from the tunnel to the left.  As the missiles strike, Gil sees two mishappen, spider-like beings become visible.  The others see similar creatures, barely at the edge of the light in the far room, but only for a moment.  After Jasper is struck, a mist appears at the tunnel mouth, obscuring the view into the room.

The two humanoids scream unintelligibly.  

[sblock=ooc]The green on the map marks the beginning of the mist.  The first humanoid has concealment, the second total concealment.  you can no longer see beyond that, but did glimpse the creatures before the mist appeared...  I take it back.  There is no map because imageshack is not responding to anything.  The tunnel continues down about 40' from Jasper, and he is about where the humanoids are in the above map.  You glimpse 4 spider-like things in what looks like a cavern at the end of that tunnel, and gil sees two more in the tunnel that split off (also shown in the map above).

Those of you with spellcraft - these were spells being cast, obscuring mist and magic missile.

Surprise:
Gil struck for 8 damage and 9 damage (4 total missiles)
Jasper struck for 6, 6, 8 (6 total missiles)

Init and Status (got the bad rolls out of the way here I hope):
R: 20, 25hp; Shaken
Humanoids: 12 1(), 2()
Monsters!: 11
P: 11; Shaken, Barkskin+3(25m)
G: 9, 17hp; Shaken
J: 8, 22hp; Magic Vestment(+1 AC), Magic Weapon(+1)entangled, FOM(1r used)
Z: 7; 
K: 5; Shaken

[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 29, 2007)

The map.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Apr 29, 2007)

Unsure whether or not they've been double-crossed, Ruathen rounds the corner to face whatever fired on Gil, and casts a _Flare_ of his own before the eyes of the one nearest.


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 30, 2007)

Injured, confused, and still shaken from the gruesome remains strewn about the cavern, Gil simply lashes out with a yell at the nearest non-party member.

[sblock=OOC]Rapid shot (if possible) at #7.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 30, 2007)

Ruathen attempts to disable one of the spiders, and though his spell is successful, the thing's spellcasting is not affected.  The barrage of force-missiles continues as the spiders scuttle about the cavern, some of them up the walls.

The two humanoids cower as the spiders move past them.



[sblock=ooc]Those "in" the walls are each 10' up.  The ceilings here are 30' high.  2, 3 and 4 have partial concielment. 

R: flare.  Fort save: 2+ fails.
1 and 2 cower.
#4 moves.
#3 moves, MM: 3 damage to J.
#5 moves, MM: 3 damage to J.
#6 moves, MM: 5 damage to J.
#7 MM, moves around corner.  5 damage to G.
#8 MM, moves around corner.  2 damage to G.


Init and Status:
P: 11; Shaken, Barkskin+3(25m)
G: 9, 24hp; Shaken
J: 8, 33hp; Magic Vestment(+1 AC), Magic Weapon(+1), FOM(1r used)
Z: 7;
K: 5; Shaken
R: 20, 25hp; Shaken
Humanoids: 12 1(), 2()
Monsters!: 11 3(), 4(), 5(), 6(), 7(Dazzled 10r), 8()

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 1, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I apologize for not posting yet.  I'm having a hard time deciding what Konstantine is going to do.  If its acceptable, I'm going to wait to see more of the others actions (though I shouldn't need to wait to see the results of such).[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 1, 2007)

*Padraig, male human fighter*

Padraig fights through his fear and confusion. His thoughts are all a-rush and panicky. The veteran falls back on his military training to steady his mind and focus his actions. 'The spiders can climb higher than I can reach,' he thinks to himself. 'So my sword is no real use here.'

The fighter sheathes his sword and draws his longbow, moving to get within 30 feet of the nearest spider if possible.


----------



## TiCaudata (May 1, 2007)

Jasper heals himself and moves towards the creatures in front of him.  "Take them out as fast as you can!"[sblock=oc]Cure moderate in place of one of my bull strengths, 5' step towards them.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 1, 2007)

Konstantine quickly assesses his friends' situations.  Hoping to buy time, he sings a melodic line and a solid wall appears just in front of the foes to the southeast.

He turns to his friends and whispers, "It's fake."  The bard then moves back behind Zagnak.
[sblock=OOC]Using disguise spell to cast _silent image_ of a wall.  The spell cannot be identified.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (May 1, 2007)

Noting that the spiders down the southern passage would fire on him before he could reach them, and unwilling to chase blindly after the two that scurried off to the west, but determined not to allow the others to be ambushed from behind, Ruathen prepares himself for their probable return.


----------



## michael_noah (May 2, 2007)

Konstantine turns the tide momentarily by taking the spider-like creatures to the south out of the battle.  The others begin peppering the things with arrows, Gil connecting soundly with one of those that returns to lob more missles.





[sblock=ooc]Gil, I had delay until he could see #7 again.

P: gets out bow and moves.
G: delays till later...
J: heals 20hp then moves.
Z: drops club, draws bow, shoots #6: 8+ - cover misses.
K: casts, moves.
R: delays
#7, #8 MM at R: 6 damage, 5 damage.
Others: ???
Gil rapid shot: 8, 19, 7.  2 hit.  20 damage.

Init and Status:
P: 11; Shaken, Barkskin+3(25m)
J: 8, 13hp; Magic Vestment(+1 AC), Magic Weapon(+1), FOM(1r used)
Z: 7;
K: 5; Shaken
R: delayed, 36hp; Shaken
Humanoids: 12 1(), 2()
Monsters!: 11 3(), 4(), 5(), 6(), 7(Dazzled 10r, 20hp), 8()
G: 11, 24hp; Shaken
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (May 3, 2007)

As the spiders' assault drives him to the brink of unconsciousness, Ruathen staggers weakly back down the southern corridor, out of the spiders' line of sight. "More... behind us," he half-shouts, half gasps to the others.


----------



## Lazlow (May 3, 2007)

"We're vulnerable branched out like this," Gil shouts to his companions.  "We need to make our way back up the passage where we can narrow the field and draw them together - I'll hold this passage, move on back!"

With that he unloads another three rounds at the same spider, hoping to take it out once and for all.


----------



## Dichotomy (May 3, 2007)

Humming softly, Konstantine concentrates on his spell and moves as far as he can back whence the party came.


----------



## TiCaudata (May 3, 2007)

Jasper moves back up the corridor, healing Ruathen as he goes.[sblock=oc]I believe that I will be at the intersection after 1 move, and since I go before Ruathen, I'll heal him after the move.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 4, 2007)

*Padraig, male human fighter*

"Nice work, Konstantine! Seems like you're always coming through in a pinch. I never met a bard as handy as you to have around!"

Padraig makes his way back up the tunnel until he can get a shot at one of the spiders with his bow.

[sblock=OOC]Will fire at the already-injured spider.
Mwk Comp. Longbow, +11 (+12 if within 30'), 1d8+4, 20/x3[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (May 7, 2007)

The party makes a strategic withdrawal as the remaining visible spiders continue their arcane assault on Gil.  He returns in kind, though, dropping one and injuring the other.

Zagnak guards the rear, and sees an occasional leg or mandible pierce the illusion.  If the monsters can overcome their false visions, they may soon be back.



[sblock=ooc]Once again, imageshack is not loading...  #8 is still plainly visible.

P: moves, shoots: 5+ misses.
J: moves and heals (which kind?  11 hp for a minor, 20 for a moderate)
Z: readies to shoot if any come through the "wall"
K: moves back, concentrates
R: moves
7, 8 MM's at Gil: 7, 5 damage.
G: shoots: 1 hits, kills.  1 hits second spider-thing as well.  8 damage.

Init and Status:
G: 11, 36hp; Shaken
P: 11; Shaken, Barkskin+3(25m)
J: 8, 13hp; Magic Vestment(+1 AC), Magic Weapon(+1), FOM(1r used)
Z: 7;
K: 5; Shaken
R: delayed, 36hp; Shaken
Humanoids: 12 1(), 2()
Monsters!: 11 3(), 4(), 5(), 6(), 8(8hp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 7, 2007)

If, by the time Konstantine acts again, the illusion has been broken, the bard will inspire courage.  If the illusion still holds, he will maintain concentration on it.


----------



## TiCaudata (May 7, 2007)

[sblock=OC]moderate, swap out Silence[/sblock]"Be ready to take out those behind us after we drop this one!"  Jasper reaches out to bolster Gil.[sblock=OC]CModW, swap for Less Resto[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 8, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

Padraig curses under his breath as his arrow flies wide. He nocks another and sends a volley toward the remaining spider.

[sblock=OOC]Mwk Comp. Longbow +10/+10/+6, 1d8+5, 20/x3.
If the first spider drops while Padraig can still move, he will move to get closer to those behind the illusion.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (May 8, 2007)

Ruathen nods in gratitude to Jasper, and moves to place himself between the rest of the party and Konstantine's illusory wall, providing ground cover against anything that may disbelieve it and burst through.


----------



## Lazlow (May 8, 2007)

"Ahhhh, thanks!" Gil says to Jasper, and feeling a bit of his strength return, unleashes another trio of arrows at the nearest spider, waiting until everyone is past before making his own withdrawal.


----------



## michael_noah (May 10, 2007)

Gil unloads another volley into the remaining visible creature and it falls from the wall, landing with a satisfying thud.  The others reorganize and prepare further for battle, Jasper healing the injured rogue, and Konstantine maintaining the illusory safety net.

The creatures appear to have either succumbed completely to the illusion, or at the very least given up on making their way through the seemingly solid wall.





[sblock=ooc]  If you'd like to move closer or not as close to the wall, let me know.  Most of you have some movement left (Gil being the exception, having only a 5' step available.

Edit - healing Ruathen last round

Gil fires: 6, 12, 20!  Drops it.
P: moves.
J: cure spell heals 15.
Z: still readied
K: concentrates
Monsters: none appear

Init and Status:
G: 11, 21hp; Shaken
P: 11; Shaken, Barkskin+3(25m)
J: 8, 13hp; Magic Vestment(+1 AC), Magic Weapon(+1), FOM(1r used)
Z: 7; readied
K: 5; Shaken, Concentrating
R: delayed, 16hp; Shaken
Humanoids: 12 1(), 2()
Monsters!: 11 3(), 4(), 5(), 6()
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (May 10, 2007)

Ruathen glances behind him, then turns, whistling sharply. "Padraig! Perhaps we should make our way back, and regroup while this respite lasts," he says, taking a suggestive step backward.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 11, 2007)

*Padraig, Male Human Fighter*

Padraig considers the situation for a moment... "Alright," he remarks, then moves back with Ruathen, keeping an eye over his shoulder as he goes.


----------



## Lazlow (May 11, 2007)

"I'm with Ruathen - let's regroup and recover," Gil says, hastening back down the passageway to join Konstantine.


----------



## Dichotomy (May 11, 2007)

Konstantine continues to hum while concentrating, and moves back with the others.


----------



## TiCaudata (May 11, 2007)

Jasper retrieves a wand and starts healing his companions.[sblock=oc]get the wand of CLW as a move action from last turn and then heal Gil and move to block the passage Konstantine is down.[/sblock]


----------

